# Official Raw Thread 10-03-11 -A state of fuckery and tomfoolery.-



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Agreed. Very pumped for RAW. HIAC was a very good PPV last night, especially the ending. Can't wait to see where the angle goes from here.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



-Extra- said:


> #RyderOrRiot


*Seconded.

Next United Broskis Champion! WWWYKI*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

i will even stay up tonight and deal with 2hours sleep


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How long till raw? I live in australia so i'll try to watch it on youtube tomorrow or something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



CP Munk said:


> How long till raw? I live in australia so i'll try to watch it on youtube tomorrow or something.


15 hours or so lol


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



stadw0n306 said:


> 15 hours or so lol


ahh.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*










I'm excited, bro!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*










Can't wait bro


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wow this is probably the earliest I've seen this thread.

Not overly excited myself but will try to stay awake for it


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I hope Rhodes is there, i want to see that belt.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ADR to lose the title to Cena tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

At least DelBerto will be in a good mood.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'm sort of excited & not excited about it. It'll be iteresting to see if this goes somewhere with this, but i'm assuming HHH will just scrub it under the rug and it'll continue later, plus well see this borefest of a feud between De Rio/Cena continue.

I hope Miz/Truth come back soon though, i don't care if they're being rushed back, they're entertaining and i'd much rather have them on TV then not have them on it


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

*AM I THE ONLY ONE NOT INTERESTED IN WATCHING RAW TOMMOROW?*

I am by any means going to watch it but I just don't care about anything going on now.Tho JR said it will be a revealing show but what can happen that will surprise us?Perhaps Vince returns ?We all know he will at one time for SS.Or should we watch it to have the WWE screw the left "big feel" in the Main angle with illogical stuff? Watching RAW is sort of priority for me but I just lost all of my interest somehow even after a great match and a good ending in HIAC.I am On verge of believing that WWE won't be producing anything without fucking everything up.Now don't get me wrong I believed in the mentioned above sentence but all these MITB stuff changed my view but now I am back to ground.After the rolercoster they just thrashed us to earth.Destroying and Destructing everyone 

*CM PUNK*- DESTROYED CHARACTER
*JOHN CENA *-READY TO WIN THE BELT AFTER TEAMING UP WITH ROCK (really?reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally?)
*MIZ R TRUTH *ready to be buried by SS
*ALBERTO DEL RIO * overbooked piece of shit
*HHH*the one and only character keeping me intrested
*KEVIN NASH* Just keep him off TV


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'm interested into the fallout of HIAC. Hopefully we see Cody Rhodes in another segment/match to present the old (new) white IC-championship belt. What is Triple H gonna do to the invasion of Awesome Truth at HIAC? Will he steal spotlight of younger talents as always? 

Besides I think it will be a supershow, so please bring Mark Henry out making a promo about his "Hall of Pain". CM Punk was screwed again by Alberto del Rio through the hit of the steel pipe. How will he react? 

I'm looking forward to this episode.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Who's returning tonight? Vince? Nash? Truth? Miz? Foley?

Who lowered the cage?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Can't wait for Raw. The ending to HITC was just awesome. I really can't wait lol.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

epic final match and ending to HIAC last night, looking forward to tonight for the fallout and see what happens next


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

New

World

Order...


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I will watch it tonight, but I just don't really know how much more WWE i will watch. 

I started watching it again because HBK was going to be on that Raw in Vegas and that's when CM Punk did that epic promo which got me really excited about WWE again. but it's the same old crap again. ADR won the title but obviously Cena didn't put him over and Cena will say he only lost because he was locked outside of the cell.

I Just don't want to see another 6 or 8 man tag team match in the main event tonight, i am so sick of those. (Teddy long better not be there)

One thing about the night after the PPV with 3 weeks before the next one is that there is less predictability in the outcomes of the matches. Obviously if any of the current wrestlers holding a title faces anyone in a non-title match he will win, or if he looses it will be a DQ/interference. There are exceptions but it rarely happens.

last week i correctly predicted the outcome of every match on Raw (Which was easier because it was going into a ppv)

but if WWE does not surprise me with anything tonight, I will stop watching WWE and just watch ROH, a bit of TNA (their bfg series is pretty good) and of course UFC! There's no fun in watching Raw when you know what will happen because of how predictable it is.

CM Punk was very entertaining in the summer but he isn't that interesting anymore, his out-spoken wanting to change things up in the WWE character role seems to have vanished. 

so i am keeping my fingers crossed for a good Raw tonight.


----------



## trashking (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'm excited for this too. With what is sure to be a crappy football game on tonight, I'm counting on RAW to deliver. I think it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

But the Indy/Tampa game has playoff implications...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I really don't want Vince to come back he is finished for me. All this conspiracy stuff is definatly leading to a big multi man match at survivor series. 

Team HHH vs Team Conspiracy

If HHH loses he loses power


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Missed Hell in a Cell last night but I'm upto speed on what went down. Should be an interesting night


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Can't wait to see how they deal with the ending last night. That ending brought me back to 1999. It was that epic and intense. I suspect this is where HHH starts to get more aggressive and even more hungry with power that could be a nice catalyst to turn him heel if ever the chance.

Cody and that sexy IC belt must make an appearance tonight, as well.

Also, I want Air Boom and Swaggler to feud so they can have an epic rematch at Vengeance. Their HIAC match was MOTN.

MARK "MOTHAFUCKIN" HENRY! That is all.

What I won't like is Lawler coming back tonight. Fuck off, anal bleeder.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Although Miz and Truth was ripping pages off the Outsiders playbook last night, I don't see why people are calling for the nWo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*It will probably just be another spin-off stable of nWo or there won't even be a name for this gang of superstars against HHH. As much as I love the nWo logo and shirts.*


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Winning™ said:


> Can't wait to see how they deal with the ending last night. That ending brought me back to 1999. It was that epic and intense. I suspect this is where HHH starts to get more aggressive and even more hungry with power that could be a nice catalyst to turn him heel if ever the chance.


Reading that made me wonder if we'll see Steph back on TV in any form, she briefly appeared around SummerSlam then went back off-screen again. It would be one possible thread to go down to try and 'resume control'.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

– Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


fuck


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I don't want to see the return of the NWO, if they do, it's just to sell more merchandise just like the return of D-Generation X

I want to see more stables, and something similar to NWO, but don't call them NWO, give it a new name.

but maybe Kevin Nash will come back and get on Triple H's side.. they still have not really explained why Kevin Nash "texted himself with Triple's phone" to cost CM Punk the match for no reason at all.. 

WWE needs to do away with this Hollywood/soap opera writers crap and hire writers who know the wrestling business.
how long has WWE been using the Hollywood/soap opera writers for? When was the first year they did this?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



D.M.N. said:


> Reading that made me wonder if we'll see Steph back on TV in any form, she briefly appeared around SummerSlam then went back off-screen again. It would be one possible thread to go down to try and 'resume control'.


Could be possible. I mean, they wouldn't just bring her back for nothing and have Punk shoot on her like he did months back. I'm guessing Steph is the one pulling the strings so it can set up either a Vince return or HHH turn. I don't know but Steph is in on it.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I always look forward to a RAW after a PPV and after what happened at Hell In A Cell last night, tonight's RAW should be good. Hopefully the Miz and R-Truth are on RAW tonight, maybe Laurinaitis brings them back and has them be apart of his stable. Will Nash return tonight? I'm waiting for him to show his face on RAW again, because he's still going to play a role in this storyline going towards the Survivor Series. Same with Vince, and possibly Steph. 

Not all of them will be on RAW tonight, though, but I'm interested where this storyline goes after Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I hope Mark Henry fucks him up.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


fuck that 
do they really have to screw raw everytime it gets good?!


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

^ One of the few vintage jorts posts that I actually liked.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


ah dammit


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Not looking forward to this much. Probably the least I've looked forward to an episode for months. That ending last night was just cringeworthy stuff in my opinion.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wonder if we will get an update on the anal bleeding story line.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


And I was looking forward to RAW, man...


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


DO NOT WANT


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



METTY said:


> – Jerry Lawler announced this afternoon on Twitter that he will be on hand for tonight’s Raw SuperShow in Lafayette, Louisiana.
> He wrote, “Just landed in Lafayette, LA… driving now to the Cajundome! I’m ready & excited to be back on #Raw tonight!!”


Mark Henry, *licks lips, rubs hands together*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ADR's Champion again, yeah . Looking forward to his promo.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I guess his anus stopped bleeding, too bad...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Release Truth and Miz!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Yo Henry. If you a true OG, you'll make Lawler your bitch again tonight.

Seriously, I could see a Henry/Lawler match tonight.


----------



## VonVitch (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I see the show opening with HHH coming out and cutting a promo.During the promo The Police come out and arrest him for his actions during the end of Hiac. After this all hell will break out during the show.....Maybe just hoping for something like this to happen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Or Punk can just drive a truck to the ring as HHH, Ace, the police, and Awesome Truth in the ring. Punk climbs on the truck and rushes over the ring to attack HHH and gets arrest-

Wait a minute....


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is so obviously leading to a Mr. McMahon return.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



> – The official Twitter feed of the WWE Insider teased the following regarding the main event for tonight’s Raw SuperShow.
> 
> “I’ve just heard word that tonight’s #Raw main event is going to be a multi-Superstar tag match. Check WWE.com soon for more details.”


- PWMania

Hmm..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Punk/Cena/Orton/Sheamus v. Del Rio/Christian/Henry/Rhodes

Calling it now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Meh, It ain't a tag match main event until Teddy Long says so, playa.

Interested in the show a bit tonight, helps that MNF is Colts/Tampa Bay.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Cycloneon said:


> - PWMania
> 
> Hmm..












Holla, holla, holla!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Winning™ said:


> Or Punk can just drive a truck to the ring as HHH, Ace, the police, and Awesome Truth in the ring. Punk climbs on the truck and rushes over the ring to attack HHH and gets arrest-
> 
> Wait a minute....


You're on the right track. But instead of attcking HHH, he comes out in a Pepsi truck and hoses everyone down.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Carcass said:


> You're on the right track. But instead of attcking HHH, he comes out in a Pepsi truck and hoses everyone down.


Triple H doing the over-exaggerated swimming in Pepsi....


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ON FB:
*Just one night after WWE Hell in a Cell devolved into chaos thanks to former WWE Superstars Mike Mizanin and Ron Killings, will WWE COO Triple H - WWE Universe be able to restore order on WWE Monday Night Raw SuperShow? Tune in LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT on USA Network. Click COMMENT to tell Triple H what steps he should take to control the locker room.*

Whats with them using their real names?


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



> TONIGHT @WWE #Raw: A 12-man Tag Team Match!: Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Air Boom & Ryan vs. Del Rio, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, Swagger & Otunga!


From WWE on twitter.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Great.... So the rest of the show = ?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Fuck this company.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Hopefully this is a elimination match. And I also hope the heels win.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Cena will be left with 4 of them and he'll beat them all.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



DragonFighterFight said:


> Fuck this company.


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Ryan? Since when is he a top babyface?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Teddy Longs presence has infected RAW. :no:


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Omg this is rediculous. So we all know what the opening segment is going to be. Bunch of superstars coming out then teddy long makes the tag match


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



mr cricket said:


> Hopefully this is a elimination match. And I also hope the heels win.


Me too but it said tag team match and you know faces always wins these kind of main event matches.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Too bad this isn't the dark match. I never liked having multiple feuds all collide in one big tag match unless it's Survivor Series.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Kentonbomb said:


> Cena will be left with 4 of them and he'll beat them all.


I hear hes going to AA them all at once, and pin them all at the same time too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

*Ewwwwwwwww.... what a shitty main event. WWE are lazy*


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Wouldn't be surprised if it featured Teddy Long masturbating at ringside.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



nba2k10 said:


> Omg this is rediculous. So we all know what the opening segment is going to be. Bunch of superstars coming out then teddy long makes the tag match


Haha IK. But at least i know Christian is on the show. YAY!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Y.... yay?

I hope they completely fuck with us, and have Teddy split it up into various singles matches.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Ah yes, Del Rio and Christian had a blood feud 6 months ago and now they team together.

Well 6 months is like 6 years in the WWE Universe so I digress

and why not make it 5v5 and just leave those two cunts Ryan and Otunga out of it?


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

I just hope they show Mason Ryan's beast qualities in this match and make him look dominant


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

It's sad that Otunga gets more tv time than Barrett.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Correfan said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it featured Teddy Long masturbating at ringside.


*And he splooges all over himself when he hears the ring bell, mistaking it for the Undertaker's gong sound.*


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



mr cricket said:


> It's sad that Otunga gets more tv time than Barrett.


IKR?! It should have been Wade. But then again, it wouldn't match with the storyline going on right now with lawyers and stuff.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

What I like : this possible heel stable developing more

What I dont: 12 man tag matches :no:
Mason Ryan? Ok he was involved with Ziggler/Swagger last week but come on this guy only has "the look"


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Creepy Crawl said:


> ON FB:
> *Just one night after WWE Hell in a Cell devolved into chaos thanks to former WWE Superstars Mike Mizanin and Ron Killings, will WWE COO Triple H - WWE Universe be able to restore order on WWE Monday Night Raw SuperShow? Tune in LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT on USA Network. Click COMMENT to tell Triple H what steps he should take to control the locker room.*
> 
> Whats with them using their real names?


It's so we think they are legit fired.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Where is the Money in the Bank winner?

Anyways I can see Miz and Truth interfering in some way.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Ryan? Since when is he a top babyface?


Since Superstars and the match of Jack Swagger and DOLPH  against Air Boom.
He's been showing "face" qualities. 
I don't take him seriously though..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Is Orton gonna show up or doesnt he work Mondays now?


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Where is the Money in the Bank winner?
> 
> Anyways I can see Miz and Truth interfering in some way.


Maybe he'll go against Sin Cara.

YEAHH!!! AAWESOME TRUTH. 
But Christian's match? Really?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Koko B Ware said:


> It's so we think they are legit fired.


You're probably right, didn't think of that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Why are they doing this........when the big survivor series 5 on 5 is in 2 months.

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

aw Teddy Long doesn't have anything to do anymore.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Are u sure its not just a dark match. Saying that why would they announce a dark match on twitter. I hope its elimination at least.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

teddy will clearly come out and after seeing this is already a tag team match, his head will explode. Then out of the carnage which is teddypocolypse mick foley will crawl out and make himself new smackdown manager.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Don't see any problems with this?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

No Ryder? The guy that teamed up with Air Boom and pinned the US champ who's on the other team the last two weeks in a row?

They really are going to give the US title push to Ryan aren't they?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not looking forward to this much. Probably the least I've looked forward to an episode for months. That ending last night was just cringeworthy stuff in my opinion.


same here


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HOLA PLAYA !



> TONIGHT @WWE #Raw: A 12-man Tag Team Match!: Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Air Boom & Ryan vs. Del Rio, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, Swagger & Otunga!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Pasab said:


> HOLA PLAYA !


now I'm really not interested


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mason Ryan & Otunga are in the main event and this isn't the Nexus storyline??

WTF???


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Teddy Long should totally get attacked by Awesome Truth if he shows up on RAW.*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/dolph-disses-swagger



> United States Champion Dolph Ziggler has made a name for himself by daring to be a WWE Superstar unlike any other, but that doesn’t mean comparisons haven’t hunted him down.
> 
> While he is flattered by remarks that his arrogance resembles Billy Gunn’s, or his hair hails back to the days of Mr. Perfect, one lesson WWE.com learned is don’t ever size up his skills to a present-day Jack Swagger.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



el dandy said:


> Ah yes, Del Rio and Christian had a blood feud 6 months ago and now they team together.
> 
> Well 6 months is like 6 years in the WWE Universe so I digress
> 
> and why not make it 5v5 and just leave those two cunts Ryan and Otunga out of it?


Hahaha agreed with everything you said, especially the last point. 

I'm a little surprised the match was announced before RAW, thought it was the running joke to have Teddy Long make all the straight up tag team matches, holla.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

I despise 12 man tag matches it's just a massive cluster fuck.

Hopefully the Awesome Truth, Del Rio, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, and Swagger kick the shit out of all of them.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Pasab said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/dolph-disses-swagger
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.


lmao Swagger is gold. he doesn't need to hide behind any half ass jerry the king lawler singlet


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Pasab said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/dolph-disses-swagger
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.


I agree.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

It makes zero sense for CM Punk to be on the team he is on. They totally ruined CM Punk. HERE LAY CM Punk.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So Dolph and Christian are losing again tonight, bullshit, Oh and why Ryan and not Ryder? #areyouseriousbro


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Helghan_Rising said:


> I despise 12 man tag matches it's just a massive cluster fuck.
> 
> Hopefully the Awesome Truth, Del Rio, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, and Swagger kick the shit out of all of them.


IK. That would be EPIC!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*










At least somebody's happy...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ziggler's hot streak of great performances has placed him in my Fave 5.

Fave 5 Update for those who care (I know you all do):
1. Randy Orton
2. CM Punk
3. Sheamus
4. Evan Bourne
5. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



The Master of Time said:


> It makes zero sense for CM Punk to be on the team he is on. They totally ruined CM Punk. HERE LAY CM Punk.


DUDE. I know. I've been thinking about this. It makes NO sense what so ever for CM Punk to be on that team.
I get he's face and all but with Cena and the other baby faces? REALLY?
I can't see Punk fitting in with them.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What a god awful clusterfuck of a main event. David Otunga and Mason Ryan? Come on son


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Otunga is a dick for ditching Mike


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Creepy Crawl said:


> ON FB:
> *Just one night after WWE Hell in a Cell devolved into chaos thanks to former WWE Superstars Mike Mizanin and Ron Killings, will WWE COO Triple H - WWE Universe be able to restore order on WWE Monday Night Raw SuperShow? Tune in LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT on USA Network. Click COMMENT to tell Triple H what steps he should take to control the locker room.*
> 
> Whats with them using their real names?


Kayfabe, they've lost thier jobs so their real names are being used.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How long until Raw Start?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start?


Two hours and fifteen minutes


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The official Twitter feed of WWE has announced a 12-Man Tag Team Match for tonight's Raw SuperShow.

John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, Air Boom and Mason Ryan will face Alberto Del Rio, Christian, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger and David Otunga.


As of Sunday, creative plans were in place for Big Show to appear at tonight's Raw.


Sounds boring as fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start?


*2 hours 12 minutes.*


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

ehh meh they just threw everyone into a tag match. Why Ryan instead of Ryder?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

LEMME TELL YA SUMTHIN PLAYA... TONIGHT IT;S GOING TO BEEEE.... DEH' UNITED STATES CHAMPYN DOLFFF ZIGGLA, TEH INTACONTINETAL CHAMPYN CODIEE RHODEZZ, DAVID OTUNGAA, JACK SWAGAAA, KRISTEN & DAH DUBULYU DUBULYU EYY CHAMPYN ALBERTO DEL RILO AND DEY WILL TAKE ON DEH TEEM OV MASON RYAN, AIR BOOOOOOM, DAH GREAT WHITE SHEY-MAS, CM PUNK AND JJJJJJJEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

AND IT IZ GOING TO BEEE... A 12 MAYNE TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAZ!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Helghan_Rising said:


> I despise 12 man tag matches it's just a massive cluster fuck.
> 
> Hopefully the *Awesome Truth, Del Rio, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler,* and Swagger kick the shit out of all of them.


That's potentially the silver lining here. Picture this:

- The match gets out of hand and maybe most of the tag team battles to the back leaving Punk/Cena vs. ADR. 

- Miz Truth hit the ring and we see a repeat of last night.

- Cut to backstage where we are following the tag team brawl. Laurinaitis frantically tells them to stop, put aside their differences, and go to the ring because Miz/truth are attacking Cena/Punk again.

- The heels and the faces seemingly put aside their differences for the moment and are led to the ring by Laurinaitis. In the ring we have a standoff between the 8 men and Miz and Truth. The heels suddenly beat the fuck out of Air Boom/Sheamus/Ryan/Cena/Punk. Triple H comes down looking confused and betrayed by Laurinaitis and maybe takes a swing at Laurinaitis...but Triple H is then ganged up on by Miz/Truth/Christian/Rhodes/Ziggler/ADR (maybe Swagger although I don't think he will be involved long term in this angle).

- Laurinaitis, Miz, Truth, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, Del Rio stand in the ring to close the show.

- The next week it is revealed with the help of Lawyer Otunga and Laurinaitis, Miz and Truth are re-hired because of wrongful termination and/or are given new contracts and the heel stable is off and running

OR

Cena and Punk hit their finish on all 6 guys and win.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Probably the worst match they could possibly book. Teddy Long must be running out of ideas


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

This could turn into something big with Christian, Ziggler and Rhodes involved. If Awesome Truth come back, something good's going to happen 

Also, epic trolling by WWE on the IWC having Ryan in this match rather than Ryder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



mr cricket said:


> It's sad that Otunga gets more tv time than Barrett.


Agreed. It's shocking how in 12 months he's gone from top heel to a guy with no future in the company. Absolutely shameful.

As for this match, they might as well just announce that the faces win. Cena, Punk and Sheamus alone could probably beat the whole heel team by themselves.


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

DAMMIT TEDDY LONG!!!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



el dandy said:


> That's potentially the silver lining here. Picture this:
> 
> - The match gets out of hand and maybe most of the tag team battles to the back leaving Punk/Cena vs. ADR.
> 
> ...


Something like this will happen. 

The only reasoning I can see for making a 12 Man Tag Team match is to further this conspiracy storyline. The match will get out of hand right away, Laurinaitis will come flying out, probably texting away to someone, and try and get things under control. He won't be able to, cue HHH. He'll attempt to get things under control, and he'll fail, but he'll manage to punch Laurinaitis in the face. Miz and R-Truth come out of nowhere, and stare down the 12 men that are in the ring. In the end, Miz, R-Truth, Del Rio, Rhodes, Christian, Otunga, Ziggler, and Swagger all team up and beat down on Cena, Punk, Sheamus, AirBoom, and Ryan and are standing collectively as one as RAW goes off the air.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Green Light said:


> Probably the worst match they could possibly book. Teddy Long must be running out of ideas


running out? He's only ever had one, and this is it.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Why WWE announced that on twitter?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

can't wait for the show...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Came in hoping for a tag title match and i get this bullshit? There is going to be SO MUCH TALKING TONITE


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Gresty said:


> The official Twitter feed of WWE has announced a 12-Man Tag Team Match for tonight's Raw SuperShow.
> 
> John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, Air Boom and Mason Ryan will face Alberto Del Rio, Christian, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger and David Otunga.
> 
> ...


They really want people to not care if it's true.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Pasab said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/dolph-disses-swagger
> 
> 
> 
> Amen.


:lmao

Thats awesome, I like that guy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol at that main event. That takes up 12 people. Who the fuck are they going to have to fill up the remaining hour and 40 mins of the show besides HHH, Laurinitis, probably Miz/Truth and Ryder lol.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Starbuck said:


> Lol at that main event. That takes up 12 people. Who the fuck are they going to have to fill up the remaining hour and 40 mins of the show besides HHH, Laurinitis, probably Miz/Truth and Ryder lol.


JoMo to come out and job to every other member of the roster one after the other in a gauntlet match


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hopefully they add the MITB winner, ya know


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Kentonbomb said:


> Cena will be left with 4 of them and he'll beat them all.


He will pin every one of them simultaneously aswell.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

I have a feeling tonight's show will be an absolute stinker


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The match's purpose will be to create chaos.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



Correfan said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it featured Teddy Long masturbating at ringside.



LMFAO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Everyone in the world and his dog know's that the 12 man tag match will have interference.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Outanga WTF? I thought I'd never have to see him wrestle again.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

fpalm Everytime I get excited about the future of WWE, I'm reminded that Mason Ryan is about get pushed to the moon.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

Wow, most of their big names in one big match, as well as Otunga and Ryan. Noticeably absent stars will probably fill out the card - as they still have Henry (the only male Champion not in the match), Orton, Morrison, Bryan, Barrett, Riley, Sin Cara, the Divas, prolly a HHH promo....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Lil' Jimmy said:


> Hopefully they add the MITB winner, ya know


he's already in the match... his name, his name is Alberto Del Rio!!!!!!!! but you already knew that...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

If it is Elimination then Survivor Series has come a month early.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

who is this MITB winner people speak of?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

so they really are giving ryder's push to ryan


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

One things for certain though, there's gonna be ALOT of bitching on here after the show, as usual......


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*

12 man tag? Holy over-book Batman.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The whole conspiracy angle is turning into LOST. More and more questions are raised, nothing is answered, and I'm getting bored with it. Hopefully SOMETHING will be explained tonight. What they've done to Punk since is horrible.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

12 man tag?

fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Bitchers gonna bitch.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: TONIGHT TAG TEAM MATCH!*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so they really are giving ryder's push to ryan


Seriously, WWE has shown if you sell merchandise, you get pushed. But oooooohhhh noooooooo, Mason Ryan is big and muscular and looks like Batista, so push to the fucking moon it is!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Lil' Jimmy said:


> Hopefully they add the MITB winner, ya know


yeh right. /sad


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*I am looking forward to seeing Beth Phoenix. And hopefully Kevin Nash.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

one more hour.....WWYKI


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

when does raw start


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I would LOL if Kelly won the title back tonight. Fuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How long until raw start?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why do people ask when RAW is going to start every week? It's 8:00 Central every week unless there is a three hour show!!!!


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ban anyone who asks "when RAW start?" #Maths+Geography.com


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How the fuck do people not know when RAW starts for them?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Winning™ said:


> How the fuck do people not know when RAW starts for them?


you'd be surprised...


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Winning™ said:


> How the fuck do people not know when RAW starts for them?


I know, it's beyond annoying now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*The playas asking when RAW starts.. I sentence you to face The next 3 guys who post in dis thread... IN A TAG TEAM MATCH! HOLLA!*


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

whens raw start


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

when does raw start?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

When is Sunday Night Heat?


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Have I missed the start of Velocity?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

9pm eastern time folks.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cyber monday tonight right?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What day is monday night raw


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Nimbus said:


> What day is monday night raw


Wednesday, 6fm, northsouth western time, 0 gravity


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Nimbus said:


> What day is monday night raw



same night as Friday Night Smackdown: Wednesday


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what time does nxt start


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

It would be something like Otunga teaching Mason Ryan the American accent, while Cena flying here and there beating the crap outta the heel team. After that Miz and Truth storm the ring and ... well get beaten ^_^


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What Raw does time start?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Will Julio Dinero wrestle on Shotgun Saturday tonight? I would rather see that than the 12 Man Tag.*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



HullKogan said:


> same night as Friday Night Smackdown: Wednesday


Don't forget the annual Super SmackDowns that air on February 31st.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Will the main event be happening Saturday night?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

drew mcintyre to open the show.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Heard Big Slow will return with THE BIGGEST WHEELCHAIR EVER SHOWN ON TV. It will be the exclamation of the show, as well as Mason Ryan knocking himself out and Kofi and Bourne found laid out on the locker room ceiling.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The real question is what bodily ailment will trend tonight?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

50 to 1 that Ron Simmons won't be there to say DAMN!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

30 more minutes if google isnt liying.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Okay people...at least try to talk about the show.*


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



LadyCroft said:


> *Okay people...at least try to talk about the show.*


the show that hasn't started?

Just banter mate


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Raw is my favourite show, cant wait.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Me too. Can't wait to see Morrison win the WWE title tonight in the fatal 4 way! Vince really likes him right now, tonight will be his night


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lots of posts in here prior to RAW starting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



TMPRKO said:


> Lots of posts in here prior to RAW starting.


Yeah, some people may hate the storyline (for good reasons), but WWE is doing something right.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I like it Raw


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Have a feeling the storyline takes a big turn tonight.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cody Rhodes appearance plz, I MUST see the IC belt.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao at the posts in this thread. Pure gold some of them.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

12 more minutes for me!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Just got finished reading Foley is Good (yeah I know im years late)

Makes me wish the old attitude era was back though


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'm gonna watch Nitro till Raw starts, brb.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



vintage jorts said:


> I'm gonna watch Nitro till Raw starts, brb.


Is David Arquette still the champ?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Daylight savings means RAW now starts at 12, not 10 in Australia. Can now watch it without having to wake up early. Win.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Looking forward to hearing Mark Henry's new music "I can't jump around" by the Hall of Pain


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



leon79 said:


> Is David Arquette still the champ?


Tennay just said Mick Foley Mankind is going to become World Heavyweight Champion tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Do you guys think I still have time to jack off before Raw?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hurry up NCIS, every week we go through this. Haha.
Love/Hate relationship with this f'n show.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Tedious said:


> Do you guys think I still have time to jack off before Raw?


PLENTY of time.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



vintage jorts said:


> Tennay just said Mick Foley Mankind is going to become World Heavyweight Champion tonight.


That'll put butts in seats.

8*D


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Human Nature said:


> Hurry up NCIS, every week we go through this. Haha.
> Love/Hate relationship with this f'n show.


There is no love involved when it comes to NCIS for me. That show sucks huge hairy nuts.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Kazz said:


> That'll put butts in seats.
> 
> 8*D


Nitro just won the ratings war, it's over


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

it's showtime folks!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Let's roll!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



holycityzoo said:


> There is no love involved when it comes to NCIS for me. That show sucks huge hairy nuts.


I agree, it's like battlestar galactica, boring and useless.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Showtime! Time to go to Twitter and tweet @WWE #RAW*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I predict HHH is opening the show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!
HERE WWE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want the same announce team!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love the word anarchy being used in wrestling. Fits so well


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HERE we GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

And que HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Time to see who Triple H punches tonight. 

Yay! no lawler again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mason Ryan looks so out of place on that screenshot with Team Cena.

WHAT????

ORTON IS ON RAW?????


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So no King (as of yet).


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Can Jerry Lawler "recover from injury" forever? The commentary has been great lately.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh fuck off Booker you horrible commentator


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

DAT BELT!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

No King and Bookah still on commentary (Y)


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mason Ryan? Lameeee


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew to job in less than 5


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

squash inc


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LOL Drew


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh Drew, you gonna die.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Blandy Boreton. What a terrible way to start the show.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Huge pop there for Drew


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Drew McIntyre got a jobber entrance for the opening match.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wait...there's a match opening Raw instead of a promo?

LOL Orton vs McIntyre...time to see Drew get squashed in 3...2...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wow, whoever said McIntyre's opening RAW wasn't kidding.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

No promo to open the show????


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Haha, didn't someone call McIntyre to open the show a few pages back? :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Bye Drew.

Sleep well.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew gonna get buried.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wonder who's gonna win this one


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I am SO GLAD that Raw is starting off with a match. I was sick of opening promos.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh boy, Drew Mac is the sacrificial lamb....


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

hah Drew gonna get squashed


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



leon79 said:


> Drew to job in less than 5


seconds?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'd feel bad for Drew if I had ever cared about him in the first place.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew is on Raw again OMG, OMG, OMG


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Every time Orton is on RAW they just have him squash midcarders lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

squash match.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Incoming squash


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Shit.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Bye Bye Drew....


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I give Drew 2:30


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wow, whoever said McIntyre's opening RAW wasn't kidding.


it was me, i have my contacts


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I fucking love Orton but don't feed Drew!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Poor Drew. Further into the doghouse he goes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

JUSTIN KING TAKING CONTROL!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Holy crap, Drew is in action? Maybe Vince is starting to pull his head out of his ass.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Orton's in the first segment? This may be the first time in a really long time where quarter 2 does more than 1 in ratings.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, IN THE MAIN EVENT, WEARING THE CAMO TRUNKS AND THE MAROON BOWTIE, DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVID OTUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGAAAAAA! SWAG.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I see Orton is selling the effects of being in a HIAC match beautifully....


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Poor McIntyre :/

I hope they make this a competitive match, but i doubt it since they didn't even give drew an entrance :lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

match of the year, right here right now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hope this match is quick


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew gon' get his ass kicked. Quite badly it seems


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

lmao ahhhhh mah goodnessssss, already


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mr. McInytre isn't getting quite the push he was two years ago.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is a terrible Raw so far.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If Drew gets squashed tonight, I can totally see him getting future endeavor'd.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Nimbus said:


> it was me, i have my contacts


And those contacts can't tell you every week what time Raw starts?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Woah a match to start off the show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

at least the crowd seems hot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Which career has suffered more due to the woman in their lives? Drew or John Morrison?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Poor Drew

Seriously what the hell did he do to deserve this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Right deya, right deya, right deya, right deya.

Piss off, Bookah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Swoon.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

RAW starting with a match instead of a 25 min promo....hmmm


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Everybody got their Booker T bingo cards ready??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Nice kick!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Come on chosen one!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

at a boy Drew get 2 maybe 3 moves in before Orton kills you.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

A pointless match that doesn't do anything for Orton and makes McIntyre even more irrelevant. Thankfully McIntyre isn't entertaining so I don't really mind.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



leon79 said:


> And those contacts can't tell you every week what time Raw starts?


I travel a lot because of my job, thats why im always confused about the timezones.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

15 Years?! really Cole


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Is this match still on? Boring.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hell yes McIntyre!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what is this? the match has lasted over 3 mins allready? suprised


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

McIntyre looks out of shape.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cole just said 15 years... The NWO was created 15 years ago.... Hmmmm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew be lookin a bit out of shape


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

here comes Mark Henry...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



killacamt said:


> RAW starting with a match instead of a 25 min promo....hmmm


CONSPIRACY


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

5 moves of doom?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Orton...looking like he's an investor in the date rape drug.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If orton was about to DDT me from the ropes, I'd just take my feet off the ropes =]


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why have they started with this match? I want HHH damnit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Well that was an unexpected turn of events


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mcyintre on RAW? lol. Boring start.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

And what in the world does that even do for Drew?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

McBookicutty commentary classic, "Tonight is the night, tonight is monday night raw, tonight"


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That Match Lasted for 
5 Minutes
13 Seconds


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Drew just worked double his past year's in-ring time in that match. No wonder he looks tired.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Well, that match lasted longer than i thought it would.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why'd people think that match was boring? I thought it was not too bad for a squash. They seemed to be working pretty stiff.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh, I wonder if Orton will RKO him into the announce table?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh shit bye bye Drew.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Guys, he has a voice that is his saviour.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

No Randy. Leave him alone!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

poor Drew.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*






It lives... kayfabe lives!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao This is ridiculous.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

lol @ Orton shaking his head.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

quit restarting his music!!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Randy is such a bully! OMG


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Pre Future Endeavor match.*


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> And what in the world does that even do for Drew?


But didn't you know? Just being in a match with a main eventer means he's getting a push. at least, they use that argument with Morrison...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Well that was about as poignant as a Dartmouth vs. Duke game.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Heres Mark Henry...Bathroom break.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Someones about to get their hair piece torn up


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

RATINGS COMING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

RATINGS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Great, Mcintyre gets a match against Orton and they'll still figure out a way to not use Barrett.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Kr0wbar said:


> Heres Mark Henry...Bathroom break.


Yup.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ya don't.

Ya can't.

:lmao


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If a heel does that they go "why does he have to do that?! Jesus somebody stop him!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

OK, how are you going to miss the shot of Mark hulking up and throwing security around?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

big show incoming


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love how Booker answers all the other guys' rhetorical questions.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

A-A_A-IR Bourne


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

these security guards are useless


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



leon79 said:


> Someones about to get their hair piece torn up


Or as some girls in my neighborhood say, their unit or hair system. :lmao


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*BOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMBOOMjob vs. Blandy Boreton*

[18:01:38] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:01:40] tonight
[18:03:45] WOAH
[18:03:48] OH MY GOOTNESS
[18:03:52] tonight
[18:04:05] WOOOW
[18:04:12] Imma tell ya
[18:04:14] right there
[18:04:15] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:04:17] right here
[18:04:20] That/This/The Boy
[18:04:22] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:04:24] right here
[18:04:27] OH MY GOOTNESS
[18:04:28] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:04:29] right there
[18:04:57] Imma tell ya
[18:04:59] tonight
[18:05:25] Lemme tell ya
[18:05:26] Lemme tell ya
[18:05:27] Imma tell ya
[18:05:47] Lemme tell ya
[18:05:50] tonight
[18:05:56] right now
[18:05:59] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:06:03] WOOOW
[18:06:25] Like I said
[18:06:26] tonight
[18:06:27] tonight
[18:06:28] tonight
[18:06:32] Lemme tell ya
[18:06:34] Dog
[18:06:38] right now
[18:07:10] right there
[18:07:28] You know
[18:07:31] right now
[18:07:34] OH MY GOOTNESS
[18:07:35] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:07:57] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:08:00] That/This/The Man
[18:08:02] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:08:16] WOOOW
[18:08:53] Imma tell ya
[18:08:58] right now
[18:09:23] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:09:25] WOAH
[18:09:55] Like I said
[18:09:56] Dog
[18:10:32] That's what It's all about
[18:10:33] right there
[18:10:35] HERE WE GO
[18:10:38] this is a fight
[18:10:40] right here
[18:10:53] right now
[18:10:57] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:10:59] HERE WE GO
[18:11:36] WOOOW
[18:11:37] YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME
[18:11:47] Did you see dat


HOLD THE PHONE, DOG


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

aww man that means Orton is going to win next ppv


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I swear that security guard was Husky Harris


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



The Master of Time said:


> Randy is such a bully! OMG


"Nobody likes a bully." - WWE

I think the crowd cheering for Randy Orton would beg to differ. :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Orton, the next supaman!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wish Mark beat him up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That's exactly how you're supposed to showcase the world's strongest man/champion


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

jr: How do you control the WSM
Booker: You can't.
Cole: How do you control the Viper:
Booker: You don't.

Lol booker makes me laugh


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Attitude Era all over again these past few weeks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Kazz said:


> It lives... kayfabe lives!


Nice!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

johnny ace should wrestle.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Great opening to Raw, but making Henry look weak and Orton not selling last nights injuries kinda rubbed me the wrong way. I kind of don't want Vince to come back. I like the chaos.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Mcintyre gets a match against Orton and they'll still figure out a way to not use Barrett.


There's better ways to feature Barrett.
Nothing came from that match.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

still wondering while Trips didn't start the show...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



slimsellout said:


> Attitude Era all over again these past few weeks


:lmao Good one.

Attitude era > This crap


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So Drew is such crap that he can't beat someone that has "LITERALLY BEEN THROUGH HELL" and Henry gets tooled.

GG, WWE.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LOL!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



GuruOfMarkness said:


> Great opening to Raw, but making Henry look weak and Orton not selling last nights injuries kinda rubbed me the wrong way. I kind of don't want Vince to come back. I like the chaos.


Agree, but I think there will be more chaos when Vince returns.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

they totally held henry while orton beat on him. racist.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fifa 12 costs £54.99? lol

Not for me it didn't £38 for me


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

wonder how many miles mark henry can run


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



bme said:


> There's better ways to feature Barrett.
> Nothing came from that match.


And believe me, they'll find a way to make sure none of them happen.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Orton seemed very off tonight. Like his timing was wrong.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hmm, the way JR/Cole sounded, it seems like something might go down tonight...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Out of all the Titles to get a replica of that kid had The Penny Tag Team Title.
Probably the only one.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

When did Peter Griffin get a WWE contract?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The Big Show returns tomorrow on Smackdown?!? Awesome!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

well, it's the Big Slow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I like how casually they just made Big Show's return, like yanno...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

o great... big show is back... Cant wait to see them feud.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Big Show v. Henry for the title? Lol.

Big Money there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Happy Birthday :lmao
Holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The best part of a Big Show/Mark Henry feud? No Orton.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Another squash match incoming.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jomo Dead!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jobber Jomo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao Happy birthday JoMo


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

oh god.... squash match of the century!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

First Drew, now Jomo XD


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Job Morrison


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao. Fucking hell, Morrison is jobbing.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Happy Birthday Morrison, your present is getting squashed by Henry!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ah crap, no t-shirt.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

jobmo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wanted a suprise return 

A great birthday gift for John ****


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

another squash match? WTF


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ROFL. Morrison jobbing again


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison to job to Henry. I love it!

Happy birthday!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao:lmao:lmao another Jomo squash match


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

well, looks like morrison's near guaranteed to lose this.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Happy birthday John Morrison, now go do the job.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh God... Why do they do this to him on his birthday?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrisson :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So it's still glorified jobber o'clock? Alright.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison's FUCKED!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Haha so much bury...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

JoMo

Worlds longest jobber


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Happy Birthday Morrison...now here is your present....getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why hasn't he broken up with Melina?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison jobbing again
all is good !


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ATW said:


> Hmm, the way JR/Cole sounded, it seems like something might go down tonight...


I know what you mean....felt like foreshadowing almost.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

happy b-day JoMo..your about to get your wig split


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison getting squashed


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

at least he is not wearing that god awful shirt


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao Morrison's time to job!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What a great birthday present for Morrison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Who's Morrison facing? I'm behind 15 minutes.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

MC: I call it an opprotunity.
Booker T: "I call it a buffet!"

Made me lol.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That was sorta cool right there


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

After dealing with super Orton this should be a quick match if booked right.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

haha, happy birthday JoMo


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"Look at how we kick of Monday Night Raw..."

With squash matches. Great point Cole.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I call it a buffet. Mark Henrys about to eat! lol JomO no chance.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Yes Booker we have seen that.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

JoMo better not try and eat Henry's lunch, thats a death wish.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mark Henry gonna beat up Morrison for eating his lunch...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who's Morrison facing? I'm behind 15 minutes.


THE WORLD'S STRONGEST CHAMPION.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

**** with the slowmo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Since when did they switch smackdown and raw?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ah. He had a chance at least. Time for Henry to turn it around


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

And 2 Cuckold Scorpio is dusted in about two min. after Henry kills JoMo's finisher.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'll never get tired of watching Morrison job

And he no sells his finisher before ending it. Awesome!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Competitive matches are so hard to come by these days.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I hope King is out for awhile.
Booker T is such a joy to listen to.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey Henry, it's called selling. you might want to try that one day....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Guessing JoMo isn't stealing anyones lunch tonight


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Remember when JoMo was ECW champion? Looks like WWE forgot. Oh JoMo, how far you have fallen...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

two matches in 20 minutes. long promo later?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Happy Birthday Morrison


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Like no bullshit, other than his win over Truth a couple months back, has Morrison won a singles match since his return?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

SOMEBODY GONNA GET NO-SOLD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what a birthday present. They couldnt put him in a match against like drew so he could just get a win?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

It only takes one WSS to beat someone....except Orton kicked out of one at NOC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



MMN said:


> THE WORLD'S STRONGEST CHAMPION.


Fuck, I wanted him to lose to somebody who's irrelevant. How does getting squashed by Henry damage his credibility?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Damn got really excited when Morrison hit the starship pain on Henry.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Exillerating stuff this.







NOT. If i gave a shit about this i'd watch SD!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That Starship Pain did nothing to Henry. Got right up like it ain't no thang!
Domination!
:lmao
Happy Bday Jo Jo!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"That was different." :lmao
No it wasn't.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I liked this match better the first time... when it was called Randy Orton vs. Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Booker marking out for Orton "That was different" LOL


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

God damnit why did it have to be the god JoMo 

On his birthday too, thats cold as fuck.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

wtf how is Randy RKOing Drew after the match different!?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WTF is booker talking about lol.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

A year ago, Mark Henry was the smiling Kool Aid Man. Now he's kicking everyone's ass!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wonder if fucking Melina all those years was worth the amount of jobbing he's done.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WWE cannot consistently book a wrestler these days. They do this so many times. Push a guy, then put him on a losing streak. MVP, Sheamus, and now Morrison.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Did he just say "now you know what it is like being in the ring with an obese?"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I laugh at anyone who believes these wrestlers get de-pushed, simply so they can be repackaged and pushed again.

Nothing has come from Morrison loses, if the commentators were talking about them it'd be different.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

well....JoMo hit his signature an finisher............:trollface:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

henry " you pretty morrison...like a woman...you gonna rub back in the locker room...and the you gonna su-"


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



irishboy109 said:


> Hey Henry, it's called selling. you might want to try that one day....


He doesn't have to, he's getting a monster push.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck, I wanted him to lose to somebody who's irrelevant. How does getting squashed by Henry damage his credibility?


He got a post-match beatdown too, if that helps.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

No Mark you're not the WWE champion. You're the World champion


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"now you know what its like to be in a ring with a beast"

Second time jomos heard that


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Somebody got there arses kicked


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

You're definitely not hard to find.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Crowd doing what chants really suck.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mark Henry is pretty good on the mic.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

lol his voice got sceeeery


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



TheLadderMatch said:


> WWE cannot consistently book a wrestler these days. They do this so many times. Push a guy, then put him on a losing streak. MVP, Sheamus, and now Morrison.


They're booking Morrison pretty consistently to me; like a punk.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love henry's intensity on the mic


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

somebody is going to get their ass kicked.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Shortest return for Big Show?

Umm...Mark did you forget about Taker? His return last one WM match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh for the love of god. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me we don't have to see another Henry/Big Show match. ESPECIALLY for the title.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I mean really, what would it hurt for henry to lose like 50lbs?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck Henry gave me goosebumps. He's so legit on the mic.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

2 squash matches in a row, and the faces will obviously win later


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



DumbKellyKelly Dumb Kelly Kelly said:


> Mark Henry's a liar. He's totally hard to find. If you turn off the lights, and he's not smiling, it's like he's not even there !!!


...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Damn angry Henry is angry.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck the "What?" chants. Seriously. If I ever go to another show live and people near me do that, I'm punching them right in the mouth for being douchebags.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Look at all the stars....and Otunga


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Fatcat said:


> Crowd doing what chants really suck.


Seriously, that garbage ruins just about every promo. I wish it would die.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Big Johnny Cool*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

TUNGA BACK IN THE MAIN EVENT WHERE HE BELONGS!!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LolTunga


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



MMN said:


> He got a post-match beatdown too, if that helps.


Eh, I guess it'll be fun to watch. I just want the guy losing to people who have literally no push.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Some black guy with a gold belt vs. meh doesn't matter*

[18:14:56] Lemme tell ya
[18:14:58] right now
[18:16:53] Lemme tell ya
[18:17:51] WOAH
[18:17:53] Did you see dat
[18:17:54] WOOOW
[18:18:16] WAIT A MINUTE
[18:18:17] It's over
[18:18:20] WOAH
[18:18:27] WOOOW
[18:18:31] YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME
[18:18:33] WOOOW
[18:18:34] right there
[18:18:41] WOAH
[18:18:55] I mean
[18:18:56] right there
[18:19:03] WOAH
[18:19:07] right there
[18:19:12] right there
[18:20:01] I agree witchoo
[18:20:03] right now
[18:20:04] right there
[18:22:03] WOOOW
[18:22:05] guys
[18:22:20] That/This/The Boy
[18:22:37] WOOOW
[18:22:39] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:22:42] right here


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why is Del Rio in there? He's the fucking WWE Champion..


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



TMPRKO said:


> Oh for the love of god. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me we don't have to see another Henry/Big Show match. ESPECIALLY for the title.


It's better than seeing Orton burying someone for the title...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny Ace back on the phone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

this Law Ferm stable


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

O hey its time to put over Triple H since he hasn't been seen for 20 minutes so far


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

and of course he is texting Kevin Nash... cue the NWO music..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So Henry is evil for attacking Morrison after the match, but its OK when Orton does it? 

Also, why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears. 

And you're going to present your case to the public? You do realize there is a camera man on you right now that is braodcasting you to the world right now, right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cody's coming out with DAT BELT! can't wait!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Funkman texts more than my 12 yr old sister.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ace keeps texting someone..Steph or Vinnie Mac..you choose


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Otunga's lawyer gimmick is great until he's actually booked to wrestle, then I remember AUUGGGHGH HE'S GONNA WRESTLE.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

He's texting Vince, not Nash.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why is Del Rio with them?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mason Ryan looked like a fucking goof in that picture.

Oh by the way : Otunga > Gabriel > Slater


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love Johnny Ace's sneaky texting after every conversation...definitely Vince imo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ADR, the new wwe champion, didnt say shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I can't get into Henry no matter how hard they push him. I've always had an irrational hatred for him...I guess I discriminate against fat men with no talent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Kazz said:


> ...


Dumb Kelly Kelly is probably the best thing that has ever happened to Twitter. :lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol Del Rio is the wwe champion what is he doing there. He probably was thinking "eh what the hell let me follow them"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Solid_Rob said:


> Funkman texts more than my 12 yr old sister.


eye dee kay my be eff eff jill?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny Ace is texting himself.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

C'mon Son!
I need to start watching Psych. Haha.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Epic stable. Del Rio, Christian, Ziggler, Swagger, Rhodes and Otunga.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ToddTheBod said:


> Shortest return for Big Show?
> 
> Umm...Mark did you forget about Taker? His return last one WM match.


Yo dawg, this will not even last one match. The World's Strongest Man is going to get him got before one match.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why can't he be playing Words With Friends?


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Chaos - check

lots of backstage promos - check

backstage attacks - check

all superstars involved in 1 storyline - check

and now:

Multiple superstars going out to do a promo at once (just like old corperation, ministry etc) - check


They're definitely going for a new type of attitude era


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny Ace just can't beat that high score on Snake


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

are the what chants good or bad thing?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Very bad start to Raw.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ToddTheBod said:


> Why is Del Rio in there? He's the fucking WWE Champion..


perhaps if you put him with enough people who actually get a reaction..it might rub off on him


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny Ace is texting Michael Tarver.


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

You would think the position of John Laurinaitis that he will have a better lookin phone then that little piece of crap he text every week


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie Guerrero's ENTIRE CRIME FAMILY together at along last....they're about to put everyone in check.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



KuritaDavion said:


> They're booking Morrison pretty consistently to me; like a punk.


Exactly
If they were booking Morrison to have a losing streak, the commentators would be talking about it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Maybe Del Rio has a legitimate gripe about something...like having to be in the HIAC match against two others for the WWE Championship? Anyone?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Further proof of how meaningless the WWE Title has become...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny ace is playing snake between commercial breaks


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What are they going to call this faction? The Whiny Bitches?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Decent show so far IMO (obviously Henry and Orton were going over in their matches), but I like that we've had matches instead of heavily relying on promos so far....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mark Henry is completely awesome. I hope he wrecks the Big Show again. Let this run continue til the Rumble. Then let the Undertaker return and wreck him.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Evilerk said:


> perhaps if you put him with enough people who actually get a reaction..it might rub off on him


I see what did there. But yes that could be the reason


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I really like this whole conspiracy stable. I'm not sure why, but I do.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Is it me or do I smell another Alliance..With Vickie running the show...oh this might be getting really good!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ADR is probably putting in a grievance with HHH because his spotlight got stolen last night. And you know what? He might have a point.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Morrison losing to the World Heavyweight Champion seems like a great present to me.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



GCA-FF said:


> Maybe Del Rio has a legitimate gripe about something...like having to be in the HIAC match against two others for the WWE Championship? Anyone?


He wasn't the main focus of that segment and didn't even say a single word, as the WWE champ.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Immortal x2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If this group is gonna stick, they need to drop Vickie and Swagger.

They don't need her as a mouth piece when they have Christian and (if/when they join up) Miz. Not to mention Otunga cutting these legal promos are alright in my book.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How could Del RIo be upset about the hell in a cell match?! He won!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

DAT BELT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is a pathetic looking group...even with the WWE Champion.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What grievance does Del Rio even have?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



EBboy™ said:


> Further proof of how meaningless the WWE Title has become...


WWE is trying to make the HHH being COO angle the most important thing in the WWE. If they wanted it to be the center of attention, they would have kept it on John Cena. Use your head.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

hey our new wwe champ is here hahahaha


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Look at that reaction for the new WWE champion.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Yo dawg, wheres that other guy?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ATW said:


> Decent show so far IMO (obviously Henry and Orton were going over in their matches), but I like that we've had matches instead of heavily relying on promos so far....


Decent show? A 20 minutes promo from freaking Hornswoggle would of been better than those two crappy matches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ricardo is champ again


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

An igloo has more heat than ADR at the moment


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Evilerk said:


> perhaps if you put him with enough people who actually get a reaction..it might rub off on him



vince: "ok, all you jobbers get in there and stand around 'ace'- c'mon del rio, dont dawdle"

del rio" but vince, im champ-"

vince "stop with the jokes, now get in there!"

del rio " no im telling relly...."


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Alberto Del Rio is boring but he does have some delightful theme music


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*lol and the crowd simply doesn't give a fuck.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

NO HEAT


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol, Alberto Del No Reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Gresty said:


> Immortal x2


So I guess Vickie is in the Matt Hardy role while Otunga is the black Gunner.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

For once I agree with Miranda Lambert. That was a bone-dry reaction right there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*the guy can't even elicit boo's. *


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Morrison losing to the World Heavyweight Champion seems like a great present to me.


- The match was very short
- Henry kicked out of the Starship Pain & Knee strike with authority
- He was attacked post match

He was squashed


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

THIS IS LIKE MODERN GAY WCW. IMAGINE ADR WAS SCOTT STEINER


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Serpent01 said:


> Look at that reaction for the new WWE champion.


You could hear crickets in the damn arena


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

...well, Del Rio is griping now!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Is Jack Swagger slowly turning into a ginger? His hair looks funny and he's getting paler.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Reminds me that Punks said:
"Somebody wants Del Rio to be champion"


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

NOT A SINGLE FUCK WAS GIVEN


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Al-Bore-o-delrio.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Yo dawg, CM Punk lost two PPV matches in a row. How LOL is that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Alberto Del Silence.

Ew, he's a two time champ.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ricardo should be running this stable.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

look at all those former WHC.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Wsupden said:


> THIS IS LIKE MODERN GAY WCW. IMAGINE ADR WAS SCOTT STEINER


LOL


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

We want Ricardo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I swear del rio would fail my public speaking class.......


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wait so this group is now not with Awesome Truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



KuritaDavion said:


> So I guess Vickie is in the Matt Hardy role while Otunga is the black Gunner.


Oh don't play Vickie like that.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh god this is going to be the longest promo in RAW history.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Christian should be running this gang.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Gotten to the point that they have to pair Del Rio with Vickie.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cody your belt is fucking epic...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

oh i hate rhodes' gimmick voice


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

God, Cody is fucking awful


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

But why is everyone else drawing more heat than the champ?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Christian and the boys to perform "We're not gonna take it" by Twisted Sister later


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love how fucking weird Cody is nowadays.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cody Rhodes = lol

Triple H should just come out and verbally clown all of them and go back to his office. That would rule.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

He tries so hard to hide that lisp while Swagger just says "screw it" and speaks like Daffy.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I really dig this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That IC belt looks 30 times better than the other two in there.
THE BEST LOOKING BELT!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I don't know why Cody is speeking like this.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

It's like Final Fantasy 7 the group Avalanche, ADR being Barrett


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ziggler can't talk my ass.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I would give 1,000 dollars just to have someone take the mic and go, "Triple H? FUCK YOU!"


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

God damnit, why is Swagger here?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Ricardo should be running this stable.


I stand corrected. He should be doing this whole promo in Spanish.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Ziggler and christian the best mic workers in the ring right now


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wrestlers stike coming right up


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cody Rhodes speaks like a fucking idiot.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

insta heat


epic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*There's the boos! Vicki is awesome! Every single member in that ring WISHES they could get booed like that!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Thanks Swagger...short...but...pointless


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie gets a ton more heat than Del Rio...that says alot...RIGHT DERE!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

god cody, 

and people give swagger shit about his lisp


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vicki heat>>>>Cody heat>Christian heat>Dolph heat>Swagger heat> ADR heat


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

One person in that ring is a main eventer.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Way to suck Swagger


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh she is such a glorious heel


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Listen to the heat Vickie gets as soon as she takes the mic, amazing.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie got more heat then all of them combined.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

oh swaggie looks so out of place, maybe even more than tung and vickie


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Is it sad that Vickie gets more heat than the rest of that group combined?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LOL HEAT MAGNET


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

And once again, Vickie is the only one to ever get a reaction. As usual.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Where is my main man ricardo? 

He should be the frontman of this group alongside vickie lol


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I love Vickie and the heat she generates.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wouldn't mind giving Vickie the ol donkey dick


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie showing the men how to get heat.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Damn Cody sounds horrible on the mic. Wayyy too forced.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> He tries so hard to hide that lisp while Swagger just says "screw it" and speaks like Daffy.


:lmao
:lmao

Keep the mic away from Swagger at all costs.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh my god, she out-heated all of them combined.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie is OVER AS FUCK. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

giving Swagger the mic was a HUGE mistake and he didn't even have anything of substance to say

:lmao How many times is Otunga gonna say he went to Harvard Law?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie on the mike 

*gets a shit load of heat*

You mad Alberto?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Now, that's getting booed, folks. Del Rio should take notes.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Aw, c'mon. It's not even fair. It's just

Vickie










Everyone else.

And that's depressing.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

fuck off vickie you cretin


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Otunga would be cooler if he was in a suit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie > all the men in the ring

:lmao

lol @ the crowd dieing down as soon a Vickie stops speaking.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I can just sense the jealousy of all those guys in the ring had towards the heat Vickie just got.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

TRIPLE ..FUCKING...H

HOLYYYY SHIT.

BUSINESS
HAS
PICKED
UP


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao 

And people actually think Ziggles can hang with Punk and Cena on the mic.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I want Cody on commentary.

*match starts*
Ohhhhhh myyyyyyy gooooodnessshshh diiiiiid yoooooou seeeee thaaaat - biiiiiiiiiig puuuuuuuncshhs riiii*squeek*iiight theeeeeere
*match ends*


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> One person in that ring is a main eventer.


Dolph or Cody?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Now THAT is heat Del Rio. Learn.*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

i just love this angle


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

just realized that all titles are held by heels


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH here to bury...lol


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey guys, did you know Otunga went to law school at Harvard?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Gresty said:


> It's like Final Fantasy 7 the group Avalanche, ADR being Barrett


Swagger and Otunga are Biggs and Wedge...the jobbers.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

UPYOURS 2012 Union of People You OUghtta Respect, Son!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



NoyK said:


> *Now THAT is heat Del Rio. Learn.*


It's go away heat, not real heat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH in kayfabe is full of shit 
he was the biggest chicken shit heel around


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

little bit sexist there hunter


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



DanTheMan07 said:


> It's go away heat, not real heat.


Still better than crickets


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Vickie sucks but she generates heat

Triple H is completely right and completely wrecking everyone in the ring right now with legit truth. Attitude era guys didn't bitch.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Trips killed it on the mic...holy...fucking....shit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

lol Triple H forgot Mason Ryan


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Triple H only came out to plug main event ?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Dang no mason ryan mention. poor guy


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol Mason Ryan got forgotten XD


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HE FORGOT MASON RYAN LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao Did he forget Mason?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mason Ryan was forgotten about lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

He totally forgot Mason Ryan's name. EXCELLENT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



DanTheMan07 said:


> It's go away heat, not real heat.


Go away heat is better than no heat.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

And that other guy


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, HHH is a real man. A man's man. zzz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH left out Y2Mason Ryan :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Psst, Hunter... Mason Ryan?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Uhh...what was the point of that?!?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

completely pointless......


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Well that was pointless. Thanks Hunter.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

am I the only one annoyed by HHH?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

lololololol mason ryans in the match too, trips.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hunter just buried Mason


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Bring back heel Triple H.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Micheal Cole : What was accomplished there ? 

Answer : absolutly nothing


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lame promo.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

giant tag match. goody :/


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

inb4 cat, mum, sister reference


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I expected more out of that...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

never before seen... kinda like nxt but ok


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WWE making the HIAC aftermath look like the London riots.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

any type of heat is better then no heat.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Holy fuck that was amazing...Trips just owned every one of them.

SHUT THE FUCK UP..AND FIGHT.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck, Miz and Truth are the only interesting part of Raw right now and they're not even on the show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Um, Cole just said that Miz and Truth were defiant and apologetic. The two don't usually go hand in hand.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mr. H's makes every single thing seem unimportant and pointless.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cole was right, nothing was accomplished with that.. Sigh


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This storyline is going 2mph. Shock us WWE!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Nothing accomplished tonight. Told you guys. CM Punk sold out. Claimed to bring change to the WWE and now that he's a face buddy buddy with John Cena he doesnt give a shit. WWE is back to where it was a couple of months ago... PEACE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I usually stay away from the HHH bashing but ever since he's been back...shit has stunk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

In Time actually look really good. Might go watch it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*The only thing that promo accomplished is letting every man in that ring feel what it's like to get booed.... Thanks to Vickie. *


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Triple H forgot Ryan. :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Remember when heels weren't always buried? 

What was the point of HHH doing that? The heels look so weak, but I have to admit, I'm really hoping they win tonight... It just seems to be huge tag matches where the faces always win and the fans go home happy... We don't build any story doing that every week. Then Cena wins the belt again!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This RAW is so annoying. Let's get some rivalries going, not squash matches and creating pointless angles that are also squashes.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I am starting to not completely despise Otunga. This lawyer thing he has going actually works for him and he is slowly improving on the mic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So that was it? ...

What a waste of time.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, somebody make a mashup video of all the times HHH whined and send it to WWF headquarters.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I call the match wont happen and they will go on strike


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I noticed that HHH didn't say wrestle?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Silent Alarm said:


> WWE making the HIAC aftermath look like the London riots.


If the W.W.E. fired the writers and replaced them with the video editors, we'd probably be left with the most entertaining product ever.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Will somebody tell me why punk is on the pro wwe side?

He was the one who started this whole conspiracy thing and is supposed to be the rebel anti hero.

Oh wwe why do you book things like this


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Sweet House starts again Thursday


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Funny, yet the WWE doesn't mind making a 20 minute debate about being over the main event of Raw.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

does anybody actually like HHH as a face?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Rezze said:


> I am starting to not completely despise Otunga. This lawyer thing he has going actually works for him and he is slowly improving on the mic.


I know right, he's actually not bad on the mic anymore, and his gimmick fits him 100%, I'm pretty sure he's the first black WWE star who hasn't had a hood gimmick. He just needs to improve in the ring and he'll be WWE champ in no time, and that's not even sarcasm, that's what WWE does with everyone nowadays.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Scream Kelly. SCREAM.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> I usually stay away from the HHH bashing but ever since he's been back...shit has stunk.


Any given heel: "*STORYLINE STORYLINE STORYLINE STORYLINE STORYLINE*"

HHH: "You're a pussy. I'M TOUGH AND I DO THINGS."

It's not a winning formula.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Mike` said:


> Cole was right, nothing was accomplished with that.. Sigh


Of course nothing was going to happen.
Why would Triple H all of a sudden take their grievances into consideration.
Babyfaces are always negatively vocal about the Heels complaining, so he wasn't going to take them seriously.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That promo has summed up EVERYTHING Triple H has done so far- get himself over by making heels (and even faces) look like morons, and keep the storyline going at a snail's pace, to the point that absolutely nothing will happen, much like The Nexus, and the Anonymous RAW GM. I am absolutely convinced now.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> If the W.W.E. fired the writers and replaced them with the video editors, we'd probably be left with the most entertaining product ever.


^


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly looks great without the Divas belt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why are her hands still in the air? :lmao


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey look it's the Divas, time to switch to Monday Night Football


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, kelly kelly. I'd rather it be no no.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So the Divas championship recap is shown in pictures, but the whole aftermath will be shown as a whole later?

Okay...


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

For the people who say David Otunga being a lawyer is fake its not


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Will somebody tell me why punk is on the pro wwe side?
> 
> He was the one who started this whole conspiracy thing and is supposed to be the rebel anti hero.
> 
> Oh wwe why do you book things like this


*He was getting FAR too popular so something had to be done.*


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

For fuck's sake, how many times have we seen this match?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh no...more screaming...HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

don't think kelly kelly is marriage material son.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Nah, this will come into play later tonight.

The Litigators will either no show/boycott or we will see the ultra stable form with Miz/Truth/Christian/Rhodes/Ziggler/ADR/Otunga


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Sarcasm1 said:


> does anybody actually like HHH as a face?


fuck no


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Wsupden said:


> I know right, he's actually not bad on the mic anymore, and his gimmick fits him 100%, I'm pretty sure he's the first black WWE star who hasn't had a hood gimmick. He just needs to improve in the ring and *he'll be WWE champ in no time*, and that's not even sarcasm, that's what WWE does with everyone nowadays.


I dont know about that...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Holy shit. I've felt like I've seen this match 5 million times. Mix in someone new, I don't care who.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

[email protected] Ross covering for her because she's smiling so much


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This match again...? gah!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Those tits on Natayla


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

same tag match 4 weeks in a row? WTF


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Again ?

the 3rd time in the last few weeks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Are there any other divas?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"Despite the fact that Kelly's all smiles..."

She's ALWAYS all smiles. Even when she's getting bashed with a microphone.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

we seen this match so many times already.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Grantle said:


> For the people who say David Otunga being a lawyer is fake its not


*Well actually it is. He even said as much last week. He hasn't passed the bar. He simply has a law degree. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So HHH punks Punk out at Night of Champions and all of a sudden, Punk is buddy buddy with the other faces and all of his complaints about the WWE and how they handle things are swept under the rug. Good job.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Rezze said:


> I dont know about that...


Hey, it's not me, it's the writers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

daam look at beths nips


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

These four haven't faced each other in a while


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, kelly kelly looks really happy to have lost her championship. weird, huh?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LOL. Kelly smiling after losing the title. Good job, sweetie.

It's like RAW is trying to corner the market on Facepalm Heat


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Prestigious, really?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey Beth,

Cold in there?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

mmmm mmm look at Beth and Miss Natalya


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"The Prestigious Diva's Championship" :no:


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

divas match. Beth looks so good with that title.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Grantle said:


> For the people who say David Otunga being a lawyer is fake its not


Having a law degree does not mean you are a lawyer.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jesus Christ, SHUT UP KELLY!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What was the point of that?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:fpalm banshee banshee


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Damn they better do something with this angle tonight. A lot of potential.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly is fucking awful. Someone tell her to gtfo.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

God Kelly Kelly is an horrible actress


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

now wait a minute playa..


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

kelly kelly super tantrum?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I guess the colour scheme of the belt at least matches Beth's and Nattie's attires.


ALSO: Kelly's "I'm mad now" head smash thingy is the most embarrassing thing in pro-wrestling today.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao This is so sad. Beth has to sell this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I can't with this broad :lmao I fucking can't.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Haha @ this shit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The prestigious Divas title?

Did Michael Cole just infer that the Divas title is more prestigious than the Women's Title was?

fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao She looks so stupid.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Somebody kill that screaming bitch.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is pretty funny.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why is she yelling?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

YELLY YELLY!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yeah this is totally believable......


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So CM Punk is now pro wwe........okay......


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*lol okay that was pretty cool*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what the fuck


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly Kelly fears bouncing off the ropes. Kelly sounds like a fuckin idiot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly screaming like this because she lost the belt :lmao


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Divas suck which is a good thing and bad I guess


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is worse than an actual Diva's match. Jesus christ.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

God Kelly is horrible


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

just had to mute that. so fucking annoying


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what the hell did Kelly just go hood on Beth??


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why the hell she is screaming, shut the fuck up Kelly


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'd take this seriously if Kelly hasn't screaming so much.

Beth should've won the title at Summerslam


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WHY ARE THEY PLAYING KELLY'S MUSIC


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Damn that bitch is furious!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Awkward.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT $#!T?!?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly Kelly can't even physically move and bash Beth's head, so sad.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

no rematch clause ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol, Kelly Kelly screaming like an annoying bitch.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly's defo on her period lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*puts Raw on mute until she walks backstage*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> I usually stay away from the HHH bashing but ever since he's been back...shit has stunk.


Sadly this.

And shut up Kelly.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, how awful is this? I feel embarrassed to have watched this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

.....And this is why everyone hits it and quits it with Kelly.

:lmao And then her theme plays while she's losing it. This segment.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

K2 is a bunny boiler for the butterfly belt eh? lulz


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

stop screaming you bitch we are not in bed!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Good god, somebody sow her lips shut.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

kelly just went beserk. stop screaming, geez.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Some match that ended before I typed this*

[18:42:14] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:42:21] Lemme tell ya
[18:42:22] tonight
[18:42:29] That/This/The Guy
[18:42:51] WOAH
[18:42:58] That's what I'm talkin bout
[18:42:59] Dog
[18:43:01] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:43:02] Lemme tell ya
[18:43:05] tonight
[18:43:34] WOOOW
[18:44:01] WOOOW


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

nice match


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

How can the wwe totally forget the storyline they have built for the past couple of months with punk????

Honestly this booking team smh


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly's music is so stupid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Kiss him Hunter!*


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Thank God that's over


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*









This will be my catchphrase by the time this episode is over.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So it's HHH vs. The Roster, now.

Punk disappears from anything meaningful after a loss to HHH. Who would of thought?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly Kelly sounds like she is getting rape or something


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Johnny Ace is so fuckin boring


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Otunga filing a lawsuit because someone got jumped is sweet, sweet irony given his time in Nexus.

I'm curious to see what they do with this storyline.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So when HHH was appointed as COO, did anybody think that it would be just another way to make him look good and not make any new stars?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

F this, I want to watch Psych.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Decent hook for later in the show (roster assembly)...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

did triple h just slip up and say "you want a vote of NO confidence? Get everyone to the ring" hmmmmm


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Another Attitude Era like promo with the entire locker room in the ring


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> So HHH punks Punk out at Night of Champions and all of a sudden, Punk is buddy buddy with the other faces and all of his complaints about the WWE and how they handle things are swept under the rug. Good job.


Because Punk was full of shit. He just wanted to be "on collector cups" just like Cena. He got his wish. Get ready for Punk and Cena to make out at the end of tonight's Raw


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Kelly Kelly sounds like she is getting rape or something


She always has. Every fucking time. :angry:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*I vote 80% confidence in Johnny Ace and 20% in Issac Yankem.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I really hate Kelly. Much more than Eve.


----------



## a5916790 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH finally heel.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

another locker room conference outside the ring. hmm let's see how this goes.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is like what would happen if Bad, Shit and TNA had an inbred child.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

At least we got to see some headlight action in the K2 "skit".


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Kelly Kelly is definitely an awful actress.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LOL at how this storyline only became about triple h, seriously wwe you had a chance to elevate cm punk as the new anti hero and is now just a basic wwe face.....


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey, this looks like it has potential.

Actually, it looks like Triple H is going to bury every heel in the ring. Or maybe he'll get beat up and defeat them down the road. Either way, this is the Triple H show.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Hey! You can't treat the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations like that!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Has it been 9 months yet?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I want Johnny to stage a coup, become COO, and then insist everyone call him Triple Ace.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

What the hell was Kelly Kelly doing? Was she supposed to be mad?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Good to see that Kelly Kelly is being a good role model for the girls- if someone takes your shiny, FREAK THE FUCK OUT AND BASH THEIR HEADS IN WHILE SCREAMING! Good move, WWE. Good move.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So the main event feud is Triple H versus Everyone in the WWE. Wonderful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH needs to watch his own shows for once. Then he would know for sure Ace is trying to screw him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That Kelly Kelly shit was really fucking awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



deedeetee said:


> This is like what would happen if Bad, Shit and TNA had an inbred child.


Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Just upload to youtube Miz and R Truth Apologize to the WWE Universe *


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

vote of confidence?............really? REALLY?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Fatcat said:


> So the main event feud is Triple versus Everyone in the WWE. Wonderful.



Trips will go over


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Dammit, I forgot about RAW did I miss much?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Holy god this rock movie promo is so bad.

I'm choking myself with my own foot right now.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is when HHH says guys, I'm on your side. We're taking over.

Loljk WWE has no balls to do something like that.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

rock bottom that taxi dwayne!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why are we watching this now?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WTF is Jinder Mahal doing eating up time on RAW?


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Think I have the solution to Trips burying everybody.

HHH vs Cena feud. Unstoppable force vs immovable object.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This first hour is among the worst I've seen since....well, ever.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Borias said:


> Good to see that Kelly Kelly is being a good role model for the girls- if someone takes your shiny, FREAK THE FUCK OUT AND BASH THEIR HEADS IN WHILE SCREAMING! Good move, WWE. Good move.


This is i disagree with. they are trying to make the fued interesting other wise you will be complaing about how boring it is.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Holy Cock Soup it's Santino


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

holy fuck batman Santino is back!!!!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh look its the guy from the big bang theory.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

O yay Jinder Mahal. I can barely contain my excitement.


O and now Santino. This is the greatest RAW segment of all time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So, who's going to squash this moron?

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

SATINO'S BAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*Speak foreign language*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Great to see Santino back


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Santino's back.......i forgot about him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol, mysterious Jinder Mahal? I guess you mean he isn't relevant.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh god... Not Santino...

Oh and great, he's being racist.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LMFAOOOOOOOO OMG SANTINO


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wow, this RAW really is battle of the jobbers until the main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Well that was kinda offensive..lol wow :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

That's not racist at all...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Santino :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Santino is back, and oh shit he has the same hair cut as me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

YAHTZEE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The Ref is laughing at them


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

SANTINO!!!!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

it's santino!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I know hangovers and Santino is most certainly hungover.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

wat da fa


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

ROFL @ Santino "YAHTZEE!!!!!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

The fuck is this?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Santino back, huh? He looks funny.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Justin King looks confused....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*This Raw has been atrocious lol *


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

BERRIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

jobber Mahal


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE FUCK? lol.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jinder just jobbed to Santino.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck yeah Santino


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

jinder mahal BERRIED


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wow. I don't even.........


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jinder guy is a joke


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Santino is back, and oh shit he has the same hair cut as me.


Hate to break it to ya, but you need a better haircut.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I'm convinced that I'm watching Superstars on a Monday...holy crap.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Mahal buried.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I forgot Santino was gone, to be honest.

Jinder was set to be big and then they derailed his storyline, for whatever reason. So it goes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Dude who's name I do not know just jobbed to the Cobra in like 20 seconds, and I love it.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

#seriouslybro?


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

THE COBRA STRIKES!!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I never noticed that Santino had the same lip scar as the 3 main characters of Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

A talented wrestler like Mahal gets buried by Santino.......This is why the WWE fucking sucks today.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Berried by the cobra. I love this RAW, it's so dumb it's come out the other side and is now hilarious.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

yo dawg, wow.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

My head is full of fuck


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Alright then.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I forget. Was Jinder Mahal ever considered a prospect? Because... hmm. No.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Waste of time shit match. Terrible. Worse than the Kelly Kelly shit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



deedeetee said:


> Holy god this rock movie promo is so bad.
> 
> I'm choking myself with my own foot right now.


That was a deleted scene, and ya, it sucked. The movie is actually really good. 

AND, Jinder Mahal just got squashed by Santino. Why is he even here??


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*I don't even know what's going on right now*

[18:52:28] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[18:52:29] CHECK DIS OUT
[18:52:59] You gotta love it
[18:53:13] CHECK DIS OUT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


He just jobbed to The Cobra!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

*At least this match is not ending the show.*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Since Santino's back does that mean no more Ryder on Raw?


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

So Santino sqaushes someone but its Morrisons birthday and he gets squashed.. lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Omega_VIK said:


> That Kelly Kelly shit was really fucking awful.


You have no idea


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Santino WINS A SQUASH. Can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jinder...YOU JUST GOT SQUASHED...can you comment on that?!?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Was Santino seriously on the other side of a jobbing?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

RAW OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Team Cena? Oh hell naw...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



sickofcena said:


> This is i disagree with. they are trying to make the fued interesting other wise you will be complaing about how boring it is.


Except that nobody actually wants Kelly Kelly in the feud. Plenty of other women for Beth to fight.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Where is Raw at tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ToddTheBod said:


> I forgot Santino was gone, to be honest.
> 
> Jinder was set to be big and then they derailed his storyline, for whatever reason. So it goes.


His inability to work a match or display any charisma are sufficient reasons.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If you job to the cobra....
....yoouu might be a jobber


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

squash squash kelly screaming squash..surely Trips vs. the WWE will be good..surely


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

well that should end all the threads that Jinder is the future..lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Seriously Team Cena........smh


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

foreigner on foreigner racism doesn't count guize


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lol wasnt looking at the screen but I thought it was Mark Henry saying he uses the icyhot patch


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Just tuned in don't think I missed anything.feels like it's been boring.And where in the blue hell is Punk,cena?These roster assembly better be good or I just praying AUSTIN comes and stuns the holyshit outta of them esp HHH


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

HHH is in the main event over 12 wrestlers :lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Panther said:


> Where is Raw at tonight?


3rd level of hell.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"YAHTZEE" Made that squash totally worth it. Santino was a barrel of ROFL's.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I thought Santino being gone was one of those things we considered to be "Improving the Product" ....ugh

Especially when Cody just got a promo 24 hours ago stating that he absolutely removed the credibility from the IC title


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I wonder if Raw will go off 25 minutes early like HIAC last night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Sad thing is that i was understanding what Mahal was saying and was still laughing @ Santino


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Jinder Mahal just got SQUASHED by SANTINO MARELLA!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

that santino/jinder segment was just a little offensive. just a little bit.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

what the devil is going on


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

BRODUS CLAY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay vignette. I approve.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Wow Brodus Clay is coming back.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay will take the World Title off Mark Henry, book it!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Oh look, the guy who should of got Mark Henry's push..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Big Bad Brodus!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

really, brodus clay? what a fat fuck.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

bowser promo, cool


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

sweet, a brodus clay promo, good times


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay Video Package? Wow.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay video package is random.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

YES BRODYS CLAY PROMO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



SummerLove said:


> that santino/jinder segment was just a little offensive. just a little bit.


A lot a bit.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Fuck Brodus "King Hippo" Clay


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay is a fucking beast


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Video Package: Brodus Clay is the future of the WWE.

5 seconds later

Cole: The future of the WWE is uncertain


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Brodus Clay segment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saved this Raw.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Booker you lying fuck, you were a part of the invasion angle lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

A state of fuckery and tomfoolery.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

In defense of Jinder Mahal getting squashed, neither he nor Santino should be on TV.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Take a look at the future of wwe Brodus Clay! well the future of wwe is in great trouble...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

It's WWE's own fault for this awful show. This is what happens when you put every single star and potential star in the main event.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Why are they showing this again in full??!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

i like how it took like 5 pipe shots to take cena out


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



DFUSCMAN said:


> LOL at how this storyline only became about triple h, seriously wwe you had a chance to elevate cm punk as the new anti hero and is now just a basic wwe face.....


It's bringing other guys into the frame, making them part of something and bigger storylines. Punk may have kick started it but i think it's grown legs and now it's not about him anymore, but it is growing other characters' personalities. I'm not entirely sure Punk fits into the storyline much at all anymore. He's not exactly one of the "good guys" (it annoys me they're putting him in "Team Cena") etc... but I don't think him leading the so called heels would be good either as it'd be Punk & another stable ala Nexus & SES.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

RTROOF


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Cole yelling who the so many times sounded like a freaking seal


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Who da, who da, who da, who in da, who, who in da, who is that?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH man is this what i missed last night


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



ToddTheBod said:


> Oh look, the guy who should of got Mark Henry's push..


If you had to push a fat monster, it may as well have been one with some potential.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Imagine how crazy this must seem to someone who is young enough to not know it's all scripted? It would be incredible lol


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This has got to be the biggest nWo try hard attempt of all time. WCW having the last laugh.

They had a good thing with Punk...good thing HHH came in and changed things around! 

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY to this company!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Glad I didn't pay for this last night so I can see it for free tonight lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

LMAO morrison climbing the celll
i still cant get over that


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Lmao I just realised, why didn't the camera man get the key from under the ring? He filmed ADR put it under there :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

"Hey, everyone who didn't bother buying the PPV last night: you didn't miss nothing! Here it is for free! Look at it! On TV!"


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If WWE really wanted to curb streams they'd just make every match a cage match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

jomo climbing the cage lol.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

I hate the word "offensive". Seriously, people need to get the sand out of their vaginas. Political correctness is total bullshit.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Miz & R-Truth has lost dey damn mind!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Stupid angle is stupid.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Please call up Rollins and Ambrose for fucks sake.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

uncut footage? Saw dis last night


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



will94 said:


> Glad I didn't pay for this last night so I can see it for free tonight lol


They don't deserve your money.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Just think people, this is who cm punk's anti wwe push went to.

I would have had punk return at survivor series with the title during a cena rock staredown at the end of the ppv.

Would have been a massive pop, and absolutely epic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Amber B said:


> A state of fuckery and tomfoolery.


Should be the thread title. Or the motto.

The only reason this got over is because of JR.

"MY GOD THEY GOT BOLT CUTTERS!"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

This is neat. I listened to this is spanish last night. THEY GOT BOLT CUTTERS!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

GET IN THERE DAMN IT!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

GET THE DAMN CAGE OPEN

Gotta love JR


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

i gotta say the kneeling with their hands behind their heads was pretty awesome


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

guess i could have skipped HIAC and not missed anything


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

It makes me SICK. LOL!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

JR was really upset about that there wasnt he?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

this is so fuckin awesome, i can't wait to watch this ppv now.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Lydeck said:


> I hate the word "offensive". Seriously, people need to get the sand out of their vaginas. Political correctness is total bullshit.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

JR outburst saved it, otherwise it was shit


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

man FUCK Triple H


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

Trips is the fucking man holyyyy shit I'm doing jumping jacks right now I'm so pumped.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

STREET JUSTICE.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

they should have maced them in the ring!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They fucked this whole angle up soo bad lmaoo wowwww
ever since it stopped being about Punk and it started being about super COO HHH 
it all went to shit
the good boss its no fun


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The only good thing about that was Triple H flying in the air and delivering a Falcon Punch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's not exclusive. It's on Youtube. You FUCK.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy "Killing Time" Batman


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Miz and Truth = New Internet Champions, Watch out Ryder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



KuritaDavion said:


> Should be the thread title. Or the motto.


*Done *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike and Ronnie :lmao


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayfabe Lives!


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe lives! lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ENOUGH USING REAL FUCKING NAMES!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

You can see the top comment that says "Kayfabe lives?" :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Top comment, "Kayfabe Lives!" :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO THE COMMENT.

"Kayfabe lives!"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HAHAHA "Kayfabe Lives!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at kayfabe lives


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Put it on Fullscreen WWE


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Shouldn't they be in jail right now?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

10 dislikes XD on closer look it seems as if it's more lol


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Holy "Killing Time" Batman


No shit! First all 2 and a half hours of HIAC and now a youtube video. Hmm.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL @ the top rated comment.

"Kayfabe lives!"


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

ZZZZZ if they want to extend the angle make it good, not repeat the same old stuff, another I'm sorry angle?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao at the "Kayfabe lives" comment


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



JDman said:


> Trips is the fucking man holyyyy shit I'm doing jumping jacks right now I'm so pumped.


You're about the only one.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LMAO!!!

YOU CAN SEE "KAYFABE LIVES" UNDER THE VIDEO!!! THATS MY COMMENT!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Top Comment being shown:

"KAYFABE LIVES" on WWE Television:lmao:lmao:lmao awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



LadyCroft said:


> *Done *


Oh my god. :lmao 
I appreciate it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would mark for a rick roll


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Kayfabe lives! On the bottom of the Youtube video

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is turning into the Phantom Menace. "How did they get past the blockade! Vote of no confidence! We're taking this to the Galactic Senate!"


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Why isnt this on full screen


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



Lydeck said:


> I hate the word "offensive". *Seriously, people need to get the sand out of their vaginas.* Political correctness is total bullshit.


_Offensive._


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Pigheadedness, yes, he said it. PIGHEADEDNESS.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Step McMahon is behind this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he brought back the ice cream bar shirt!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Shitty pop for Punk


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Neutronic said:


> Put it on Fullscreen WWE


good point


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cult of Fuckin Personality woooooooo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ice cream bar shirt for the win


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The youtube video, the PPV segment replay, Rock's movie excerpt... Woah. That must piss off the fans in attendance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this fuckhead Punk is smiling and clapping like nothing happened 2 months ago. :lmao
Oh you.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why doesn't Punk have a mic??? 
Why is he accepting this?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

every raw episode should have a title!...the one with the....state of fuckery and tomfoolery


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

what a surprise HHH ends the show not the main event.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Face Punk = pathetic hypocrit


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*

If this match isn't the Main Event, something big is happening.

Also, good ovation to Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ICE-CREAM BARZ T-SHIRT MATTERS


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The main event starting at 10:00?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

12 entrances should chew up some time. I wonder how pissed the ticket holders are with all this filler tonight.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad to see Cena selling.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JJJJEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOON CENA is here!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh cool they just fought in HIAC now Punk and Cena are blowing eachother 24 hours later


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Punk with his best friend John Cena again..


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

omg, its the chimp


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at Cena, couldn't give two shits about losing the title.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is going to take foreeever to get all guys out. Then I bet they do a break b4 it starts.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I just have a feeling something big is going down tonight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why arent the good mic workers getting any mic time?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Everyone going to that video now lmao

667 more comments since you started viewing. Show them.Update automatically


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena no selling like always, right after Punk selling last night like crazy.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

idk, seems they have lost direction with punk completely. unfortunately.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk #1 Shirt in the WWE,Now a new shirt


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Face Punk = pathetic hypocrit


so....same as heel punk then


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk's the only one who sell's a match the next day.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i hope no kids go and google "kayfabe lives" now


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Punk in 2 months has now gone from being an anarchist and a threat to the entire company to being a member of "Team Cena" LOLOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hopefully Punk turns on this smiling waving face bullshit and joins the anti-establishment portion of the roster. Corporate Punk sucks.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So the ending of Raw is going to be CSPAN? #NotAwesome


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

who runs faster, Cena or Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> idk, seems they have lost direction with punk completely. unfortunately.


They have sadly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Borias said:


> 12 entrances should chew up some time. I wonder how pissed the ticket holders are with all this filler tonight.


Wait until they find out the main event is basically a measure of Triple H's approval rating


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Heels coming out last?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Cena no selling like always, right after Punk selling last night like crazy.



Thats because Punk received more of the blows to the stomach, hunny.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I see an alliance happening..face vs heels....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena and CM Punk are back to being best friends again.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH totally fucked up Punk's push. what else is new?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I never thought I would hear or see the word kayfabe on a profession wrestling program. That's just a tad ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> Punk's the only one who sell's a match the next day.


*So true. And it's such a shame.*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 10-03-11*



TheLadderMatch said:


> If this match isn't the Main Event, something big is happening.
> 
> Also, *good ovation to Punk.*


Are you serious? I barley heard anybody cheering. Maybe it's because his music is really loud or something.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I cant believe my Youtube comment was shown on Raw!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

am I the only one who hasn't been intrigued by RAW tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at Cena, couldn't give two shits about losing the title.


vintage cena bro.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

perro said:


> so....same as heel punk then


Oh shit. Face Punk = Heel Punk. Bind blown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait until they find out the main event is basically a measure of Triple H's approval rating


Odds on a "Hey, still better than Obama" gag?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mason Ryan - Only guy who comes back from injury even bigger then before.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

killacamt said:


> am I the only one who hasn't been intrigued by RAW tonight?


No raw has been shit
its not just you


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

killacamt said:


> am I the only one who hasn't been intrigued by RAW tonight?


Have you been reading this thread? :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at Cena, couldn't give two shits about losing the title.


that's because he is getting it back in 3 weeks


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

jobber entrance for the heels


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is this Russo RAW?*


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryan will get 5 seconds in the ring..lol


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They just gave ten wrestlers a jobber enterance, including five belt holders.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's nice to see the Wellness Policy working so well.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mason ryans head is enormous


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how do 10 wrestlers come out during a commercial, is the commercial 10mins long?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Vickie ALWAYS corpsing, or does her serious face just look like that??


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

your suppost to be my friend!!!


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone else think Book sounds like a moose sometimes when he honks out a "WOAH"?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever small amount of intelligence I have is feeling mighty insulted tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's just such a mindfuck and face palm to see Punk on that side all things considered. Wow.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's nice to see the Wellness Policy working so well.


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It's nice to see the Wellness Policy working so well.


dont knock it, its keeping punk on the straight and narrow


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol 6'6 billing for Mason Ryan, he was barely taller than Ziggler, though his neck is so muscled he's got a humpback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd loves fake Batista.*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys, we're coming off of a popular gimmick pay-per-view and tonight's Monday Night Football match is between two teams that are terrible. This will certainly have a chance to gain some viewers, so let's make sure it's awesome!

Okay! *Shits the bed*


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vince creams his pants when he sees Mason Ryan with his shirt off


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DIDJOO SEE THAT!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Booker-T-Drinking-Game/107602469342083


fucked


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Show has been 2/10 so far


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheamus is so white he's clear


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

killacamt said:


> am I the only one who hasn't been intrigued by RAW tonight?


I'm intrigued that the writers thought this would entertaining.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet any amount of money the faces will destroy until Evan Bourne gets the tag then the Heels will take turns beating him until the hot tag


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'THE GREAT WHITE' Sheamus is so freakin awesome


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It's just such a mindfuck and face palm to see Punk on that side all things considered. Wow.


*It's like an alternate universe sorta thing lol*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd loves fake Batista.*


They do.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

why wasnt Ziggler counted out? Ryan is BEAST!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This thread is amazing. Thanks for entertaining me, guys.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i really want a serious Swagger/Sheamus feud but ill never get it


*sigh*


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the face team needs someone who is a bit un-easy about being a company man, that guy is cm punk.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryder should be in this match more than Ryan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

God Movement said:


> Show has been 2/10 so far


*You're being kind.  

I gotta wonder where the "2" came from lol Perhaps it was the awesome heat Vickie got.*


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

all in all... said:


> mason ryans head is enormous


Which one? The one on top of his neck or the one growing out of his shoulder?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well if all these guys are in the ring right now and it's only 10:15 something pretty fucking epic better happen to end the show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Voice of the Voiceless :lmao

Holy "I fucked Beth" vs "I fucked Beth first" match up. Never thought I'd ever say that.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're being kind.
> 
> I gotta wonder where the "2" came from lol Perhaps it was the awesome heat Vickie got.*


Or the fact that her boobs are pretty much out.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

JR: "guccies", lol


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey it's the Sharks and the Jets!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm intrigued that the writers thought this would entertaining.


It's been entertaining in a 










kind of way.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Comes back with someone in a headlock

WHO DARE CHALLENGE


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Raw sucks tonight -___-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Voice of the Voiceless :lmao
> 
> Holy "I fucked Beth" vs "I fucked Beth first" match up. Never thought I'd ever say that.


*:lmao X a billion 

Oh for fucks sake I can't breath! 

:lmao*


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Let them fight dammit all out brawl


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like how they're all SO ANGRY, they politely stand on either side of the ref so that it makes a nice visual for the ad break.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're being kind.
> 
> I gotta wonder where the "2" came from lol Perhaps it was the awesome heat Vickie got.*


Some very "interesting" shit has happened to say the least.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAA WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOO!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere somehow Teddy's gonna come out and turn this 12 man tag into a 24 man tag 

PLAYA!!!!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena no selling being in a HIAC match last night, and losing his title, and being beat down after the match with a pole.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think this thread is the only thing thats keeping me awake, because it sure hell isnt the Monday night RAW


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's official they have completely destroyed cm punk's character......

Now trips is in the spotlight


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Man Vickie has that ultimate heel heat.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i would like an interview with sheamus on why he is being so nice all of a sudden


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Face team must have a couple hundred of pounds more than the heel team.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

cm punk look out of place


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope CM Punk turns on the faces and joins in trying to get rid of Triple H. They are ruining his character.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're being kind.
> 
> I gotta wonder where the "2" came from lol Perhaps it was the awesome heat Vickie got.*


vickies heat and the shear audacity of masons physique = 2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I got a co-worker at my place that looks like the Snickers Monster. 

Her 3 Kids at 26 is what's really scary.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So do people still think they didn't ruin Punk's character and completely take away all his momentum?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

God this is so much better with this announce crew. King needs to hang it up.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hopefully Punk turns on this smiling waving face bullshit and joins the anti-establishment portion of the roster. Corporate Punk sucks.*


I want this so much. Punk to turn on everyone and join the opposition, cutting one of his long promos.

If they don't want him to be a heel in all this they should at least still not have him Team Cena and give him something else to do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never seen a fight just stop for a random face off.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Just thinking; Mason Ryan vs Otunga? :lmao what a piece of shit this RAW has been. I'm normally one to look for the positive but this has just been... bad.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

NBA 2k12 the lockout edition.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Every damn fucking momentum either of punk or his angle killed by TRIPLE "I AM BURYING TALENTS SINCE 1997" H Everything is about him now nothing else even matters


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> It's official they have completely destroyed cm punk's character......
> 
> Now trips is in the spotlight


Um....good....


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryder should be in this match instead of Mason Ryan.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing show so far, loving every moment. Hopefully it doesnt let up and finishes strongly. Hoping for Vince!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Somewhere somehow Teddy's gonna come out and turn this 12 man tag into a 24 man tag
> 
> PLAYA!!!!


*:lmao we could only be so lucky!*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Somewhere somehow Teddy's gonna come out and turn this 12 man tag into a 24 man tag
> 
> PLAYA!!!!


LMAOOOOOOO 




wait i can actually see that happening


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> It's been entertaining in a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Man,you guys are never happy


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


> Man,You guys are never happy


Oh come on, you can't think this is any good.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena will get the victory smh


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


> Man,you guys are never happy


We never are when they stick pretty much everyone on the roster that matters into a pointless 12 man tag.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

heyimthemiz said:


> Man,you guys are never happy


*If someone is happy with this show I'd seriously have to question their sanity.... not that that would make them a bad person or anything.*


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Hooking that near leg


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

valentinedivine said:


> I want this so much. Punk to turn on everyone and join the opposition, cutting one of his long promos.
> 
> If they don't want him to be a heel in all this they should at least still not have him Team Cena and give him something else to do.


Not heel but like an Anti-face.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it's a credit to Dave Lagana that he can make you respect or feel sorry for WWE writers when you listen to his podcast. Because they clearly, clearly deserve neither.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vince Russo is even laughing at this cluster fuck...lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice drop kick to the back of the head


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG GUYS, Punk isn't cutting a shoot promo, he's in the main event but they've ruined him. No wonder they don't give a shit about us(IWC).


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I really don't understand the hate for CM Punk's character. He is over as fuck. He went from heel, to tweener, to face in 2 months and very smoothly imo. He made the promo saying that he has respect for HHH because of their match so of course he's not going to be on the heel side. Get over it and be happy that CM Punk is now a top face in the WWE, after years of being doubted by management.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The real main event is going to be Triple H versus everyone in the Cajundome, with Trips going over.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know who's booking Raw recently...but damn it's awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder what they had booked for the main event before Big Johnny Cool came up with this vote of confidence idea.....right on the spot apparently. *wink wink**


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kofi is always the bumps guy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A vote of no confidence for Chancellor Vellorum... I mean COO HHH.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cena to hit the attitude adjustment on all 6 opponents simultaneously.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


> Man,you guys are never happy


Most were happy with the MITB PPV...so you can't say never


----------



## DrunkHobbit (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm watching in Canada so there is a 15 minute delay. You guys notice how when CM punk came out there was barely a reaction and the fans stayed seated. When Cena's music hit the crowd got off their seat, either booing or cheering, but they got out off their seet


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just can't stop shaking my head at Punk. :lmao I guess his push was just a "you're annoying us so will winning in Chicago shut you up?" push.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta feeling this is gonna be a 45 min match


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy Orton should come in and RKO everyone


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> Oh come on, you can't think this is any good.


It's not as bad as everyone is saying 
Just sick of seeing he same old post's 
"This storyline sucks " What have they done with cm punk" blah blah blah 
At least the main storyline doesent have cena in it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder what they had booked for the main event before Big Johnny Cool came up with this vote of confidence idea.....right on the spot apparently. *wink wink**


Brodus Clay vs Johnny Curtis, judging by the rest of the show.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Vicki got new contracts for Swagger and Ziggler ? :S She has that kind of power ? 

CONSPIRACY


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> I really don't understand the hate for CM Punk's character. He is over as fuck. He went from heel, to tweener, to face in 2 months and very smoothly imo. He made the promo saying that he has respect for HHH because of their match so of course he's not going to be on the heel side. Get over it and be happy that CM Punk is now a top face in the WWE, after years of being doubted by management.


In that same promo i think he said he wanted change
nothing has changed
except the product has become shit again and the 4o year old HHH is once again the focus of the goddamn show


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Someone buy Cody some kneepads for christmas


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please let punk just hit a couple of go to sleep's on heels and faces, so he can be the lone wolf anti hero voice of the voiceless character that he has been built as.

Is it that hard wwe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Man,you guys are never happy


Mainly just blind CM Punk marks who wish he were still a heel. I'm enjoying the angle and the current match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody and Kofi:


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me address of the booking team:gun:


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

valentinedivine said:


> Randy Orton should come in and RKO everyone


^ yes


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

-1 Internet to everyone who thinks Vickie is hot


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark Henry would eat these guys


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I just can't stop shaking my head at Punk. :lmao I guess his push was just a "you're annoying us so will winning in Chicago shut you up?" push.


:lmao Bingo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole talking about a heel victory. Guess that means Cena's team is winning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Brodus Clay vs Johnny Curtis, judging by the rest of the show.


*:lmao just when I caught my breath you drop this on me. :lmao X a billion *


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Mainly just blind CM Punk marks who wish he were still a heel. I'm enjoying the angle and the current match.


I agree  
He is better as a heel , but he's too over right now to be a heel


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

We need ***** sin cara out here to make this better


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

How many times have Kofi / Dolph done that spot over the past year?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Please let punk just hit a couple of go to sleep's on heels and faces, so he can be the lone wolf anti hero voice of the voiceless character that he has been built as.
> 
> Is it that hard wwe


So you want another SCSA? Hit stunners on everyone then leave? I'd rather them try to be a little more original. Let him be a face for a while than turn him somewhere down the line.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh come on guys, plenty of jobs have shitty bosses that somehow stay in charge, even with pissed off employees. It's called needing a paycheck to buy food.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i have forgotten the rules of this match *hides is it an elimanation tag match?


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> I don't know who's booking Raw recently...but damn it's awful.


I think Raw has been really good this year. SO much better than Hornswaggle/Santino etc pg goofy segments with 1 min actual wrestling time Raw's we used to get.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, this match is happening, But later, THERE'S GONNA BE A VOTE! WOW!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn, Evan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, there's the eye-candy gone...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You just gotta love Cena and his clam diggers.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bye, bouncy boobs.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

getta fuck outta here


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Bourne is effing over... at least in this match


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my gootness. When Vickie started to scream, I had flash backs of Kelly Kelly. 

Screaming is ruined for me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Vickie's cleaving! I mean leaving!


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Vicky going Kelly Kelly right now!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vickie is so great.

I can't remember the last time a Raw match has been this long HBK/Cena from 07 in the UK maybe?


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

what a whore she is


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a long match. They must not have planned much for tonite


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

2 ad breaks in the same match......what is going on tonight?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Facepalm break.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The highlight of tonights Raw

This thread 

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> I agree
> He is better as a heel , but he's too over right now to be a heel


And apperently his shirts are selling well, so why would the WWE just flip him back randomly?


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello commercial...... again


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How many segments is this match gonna fuckin be?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Somehow I find Vickie's screaming better than Kelly Kelly's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vickie has been thrown out? There goes my interest in this match.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> So you want another SCSA? Hit stunners on everyone then leave? I'd rather them try to be a little more original. Let him be a face for a while than turn him somewhere down the line.


How is your proposed scenario any more original than the lone wolf proposal you are criticizing?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Bourne is effing over... at least in this match


That's what happens when you're on a wrestling show and have the ability to shut the fuck up and just wrestle.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Vickies tits look absolutely amazing tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> This is a long match. They must not have planned much for tonite


I don't think they planned Raw period.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

God this match needs to end...


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena pins Otunga to win the match. Calling it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

its better than Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Borias said:


> Somehow I find Vickie's screaming better than Kelly Kelly's.


Vickie's scream is from the gut. Kelly's scream is from Johnny Ace.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Mason Ryan is like a smaller, less athletic and less strong version of Brock Lesnar


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Cm punk gets burried - you guys are not happy 
Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy 


What does the IWC want??


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I liked Raw so far. It's been really exciting, but the quality of wrestling isn't too great.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pulp Fiction on Blu Ray?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> its better than Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara


"It's better than being gagged with a mound of dogshit"

Yeah, let's all be thankful for that.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

When is the huge clusterfuck tag match ever a good idea? We've got 3 of the 4 big faces in Cena, Punk, and Sheamus just hanging around on the apron instead of in actual matches


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> Cm punk getting burried - you guys are not happy
> Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy
> 
> 
> What does the IWC want??


Sensible booking.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

slimsellout said:


> Mason Ryan is like a smaller, less athletic and less strong version of Brock Lesnar


His hair completely ruins his image. If he wore an argyle sweater, some dockers and leather shoes I'd think he's a roid using businessman.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

How could anyone defend this abomination of shit


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

heyimthemiz said:


> Cm punk gets burried - you guys are not happy
> Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy
> 
> 
> What does the IWC want??


good writers


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Why have the heels been dominating for so long? Fuck this match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are still advertising Inside Out? What's next for this fucking movie--"Free on On-Demand" "Use it as your Beer Coaster for Raw"?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> How is your proposed scenario any more original than the lone wolf proposal you are criticizing?


I wasn't proposing anything. I said keep him face then turn him heel, but a lot can happen in between with feuds and alliances than can make him a tweener of sorts. I just think they're trying to avoid SCSA comparisons, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

1000 credits for everyone in topic if Otunga pins Cena to win


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

-1 Internet for all


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't worry guys Cena will get tagged in soon and pass out AA's like Halloween candy.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Sensible booking.


How would you book the show ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> They are still advertising Inside Out? What's next for this fucking movie--"Free on On-Demand" "Use it as your Beer Coaster for Raw"?


Make a re-writable DVD-RW so you can use the disc to burn over it?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Cm punk gets burried - you guys are not happy
> Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy
> 
> 
> What does the IWC want??


I don't give a fuck about CM Punk he could be a jobber for all I care, all I want is some good booking and good wrestling.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah cracks me up :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> 1000 credits for everyone in topic if Otunga pins Cena to win


I would cut my balls off with a butter knife if that happened


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear this is the second time in the last 3 or 4 weeks that RAW has been so bad that I can't even get an erection while viewing porn. Seriously, this show is giving me horrible whiskey dick while totally sober.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

here comes cena and the 5 moves of doom


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"5 potential men are waiting! Can Bourne be the tagger?"

WHAT


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

JoMo is gonna come out, turn heel and wreck everyone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, we're getting near the end of the match then.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ITS ON LIKE NECKBONE NOW DAWG!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

heyimthemiz said:


> Cm punk gets burried - you guys are not happy
> Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy
> 
> 
> What does the IWC want??


Shit that actually makes sense and is consistent. I don't care if Punk is buried or main eventing Mania as the biggest face in the company. Just make some damn sense.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Cm punk gets burried - you guys are not happy
> Cm punk becomes a main event superstar - you guys are still not happy
> 
> 
> What does the IWC want??


Unpleasable Fanbase


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I swear this is the second time in the last 3 or 4 weeks that RAW has been so bad that I can't even get an erection while viewing porn. Seriously, this show is giving me horrible whiskey dick while totally sober.


Post of the fucking night.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone see Punk when Cena was tagged in? He mimicked him ducking the clotheslines with a tired look on his face. Nice.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I liked how you'd never know these guys were just in a Hell in a Cell match. Wait, no.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> I don't give a fuck about CM Punk he could be a jobber for all I care, all I want is some good booking and good wrestling.


Go watch tna then


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Think this was the first time I've ever actually wanted the 5 moves of doom so this fucketry of a match could end.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is about to come out after this shitty match...FUCK YEAH I'm so pumped.

Holding my sledgehammer now in anticipation.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I swear this is the second time in the last 3 or 4 weeks that RAW has been so bad that I can't even get an erection while viewing porn. Seriously, this show is giving me horrible whiskey dick while totally sober.


:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gresty said:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, this was worth staying up until 4.15am for....


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena sells worse than Ted Dibiase Jr's t-shirt


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I still think my favorite part of RAW is the high pitched "Lets go Cena" chants countered by the "Cena Sucks" chants


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny that WWE cares so little about Morrison that he's not even involved in this match on his birthday...instead he gets squashed by Henry. :lmao *


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I swear this is the second time in the last 3 or 4 weeks that RAW has been so bad that I can't even get an erection while viewing porn. Seriously, this show is giving me horrible whiskey dick while totally sober.


maybe you just need to escalate the depravity.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Booker: "GET IT OVER WITH"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


> Go watch tna then


Wat.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells worse than Ted Dibiase Jr's t-shirt


lol .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I swear this is the second time in the last 3 or 4 weeks that RAW has been so bad that I can't even get an erection while viewing porn. Seriously, this show is giving me horrible whiskey dick while totally sober.


Fucking tremendous.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Gotta love jr. He has to say "figuratively" so we don't think they're really going to kill cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh and how are christian and del rio partners/friends in the first place.
Have we forgotten that kayfabe wise del rio took out his best friend and he won his 1st world title against del rio and he hates del rio.

Have we forgotten what happened only 4-5 months ago?????


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

heyimthemiz said:


> Go watch tna then


lol, funny man, funny.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

CENA OUTANGA IN SAME RING=WWE SIGNALLING TO GO TO SLEEP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok so how longs this cluster fuck gonna go on? feels like its been going for an hour now ffs.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that WWE cares so little about Morrison that he's not even involved in this match on his birthday...instead he gets squashed by Henry. :lmao *


Morrison was on tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells worse than Ted Dibiase Jr's t-shirt


Oh my god! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Remember Math Class right before Lunch in High School? This is the WWE equivalent of it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

it is a bad idea to make a 12 men tag team match and not have it elimination. Of course that means Cena would be superman but it be a lot quicker.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

For god sake can this finish already


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ sheamus casually disposing of christian


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Oh and how are christian and del rio partners/friends in the first place.
> Have we forgotten that kayfabe wise del rio took out his best friend and he won his 1st world title against del rio and he hates del rio.
> 
> Have we forgotten what happened only 4-5 months ago?????


u act like that isn't the way wrestling has worked since the 70's


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That wasn't the Zig Zag, Cole.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that WWE cares so little about Morrison that he's not even involved in this match on his birthday...instead he gets squashed by Henry. :lmao *


they needed to push Dave Jr.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a fucking no sell by Sheamus.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

aahhhh my goodness


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL how was that the zig zag? iswear every move that ziggler does cole calls it the zig zag


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR screaming "Great White!, Great White!" is just sad somehow.

It's Finisher time.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

They just botched that, Cody gets in the ring, is like WTF, then goes out and comes back in the get Bourne lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I was gonna complain about Cole STILL not knowing what the Zig Zag actually is, but then I remembered that he doesn't know what a scoop slam is, and Booker doesn't know what a sidewalk slam is.

EDIT: COLE JUST CALLED TWO SEPARATE MOVES THE ZIG ZAG WITHIN TWO MINUTES.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Has this match been dragging on for what seems like 20 minutes now?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

cross rhodes


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> How would you book the show ?


This show?

Everyone would sell their career changing HiaC injuries to start.

The squash matches would have been used as storyline time to set something meaningful up for Vengeance.

Jinder Mahal vs Santino wouldn't have happened.

This main event match wouldn't have happened.

Beth would have shot all over the Divas title, retired it, and brought back some incarnation of the Women's title. Right after clipping Kelly's vocal cords.

There would have been some more conspiracy title matches for Cody Rhodes.

Dolph Ziggler would actually make his presence with the US Title known...

Idk, that's just off the top of my head


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Let the finisher fest begin!


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

About time we got some pure chaos right now!!!!!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Sigh finisher chains are lame in tag matches.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

lol and we thought it was a clusterfuck before now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A swinging neckbreaker. :lmao
I fucking...cant.

Thank baby Jesus for Sheamus.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Clusterfuck


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

would be nice if just once they would do a tag match that didn't follow the same exact pattern


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

German suplex.niiiiiiiiiiiice. Oh and Ziggler had to eat the pin


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well that's that fuckery over with


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

That match sucked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that WWE cares so little about Morrison that he's not even involved in this match on his birthday...instead he gets squashed by Henry. :lmao *


Phht. At least Morrison was there. WWE hates Wade Barrett so much, he can't even appear on a show that Jinder Mahal and Mcintyre get on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hate finishes like that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What the hell?!? I thought this was a 6-man elimination match. Damn.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Solid match


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

match was not half bad


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMAO HE CALLED A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MOVE THE ZIG ZAG LESS THAN 30 SECONDS LATER HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA

THEY END IT LIKE A DIVA MULTI-PERSON TAG MATCH


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

glad that's over...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ziggles got turned inside the fuck out


Is Otunga's finisher really a neckbreaker?


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

That was awful.

Ziggler really sold that brogue kick, though.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

great match


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Such an oddball group of faces lol


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Nicely done match there!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Seeing Punk in there is so retarded, I can't fathom.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol punk looks so out of place considering how badass he was this summer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Another GTS botch by Punk. Seriously, I wouldn't even allow Punk to perform that move on me.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Great Match but the faces went over, no fucking kidding..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why is sheamus now hugging cena?
fuck you wwe you ruin every face......


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SO what is the Zigzag? Cole called it twice for two different moves.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mason Ryan just looks so lolz.

:lmao Punk is such a troll.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Match

Not expected

People bitching about a good match

Expected


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing match... Swagger, Sheamus, Mason Ryan all looked phenomenal.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that finish was pretty sweet. though, we could do without the whole super best friends celebration...but it serves its purpose.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Otunga with a neckbreaker!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It would be funny if Punk fell off the turnbuckle.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was... TERRIBLE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought Dolph Ziggler was liegitimately injured or possibly dead after that kick.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ziggler = best current seller bar none, by far


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want this vote of confidence to be a WF poll during this break. Make it happen, someone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How many "Deeerr PUNK IS SITTING INDIAN STYULE ON THE ROPIES. HE'S GOD11!!" comments are we going to get?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wait, so Otunga's finisher is a swinging neckbreaker?

Also, "Team Cena" and he was in the match for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena sells worse than a David Otunga autographed picture.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

good.. now we can move on to the real main event. The vote


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> This show?
> 
> Everyone would sell their career changing HiaC injuries to start.
> 
> ...


Sounds much better


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice picture of Trips.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> LMAO HE CALLED A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MOVE THE ZIG ZAG LESS THAN 30 SECONDS LATER HAHAHAHAHAHA


Cole ALWAYS calls that move the ZigZag, fucking always. I have no idea how he can't correct himself.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Time for attitude era like segment/promo


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Punk is sitting on the turnbuckle! That man is a god.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny that Bourne and Punk were really the only ones selling the match at the end. Both were prominent on the Indy scene.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hell in a cell closer pre-recap*

[18:57:22] Lemme tell ya
[18:57:29] right now

*After replaying the whole damn thing*

[19:02:33] WOOOW
[19:02:35] Imma tell ya
[19:02:36] right there

*Mike and RonnieSHUTUP IT'S CM PUNK*

[19:05:41] YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME

*oh and 11 other *****

[19:11:15] WOAH
[19:11:46] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:11:48] WAIT A MINUTE
[19:11:59] Man
[19:12:01] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:12:13] WOOOW
[19:12:15] Did you see dat
[19:12:45] You know
[19:12:53] I agree witchoo
[19:13:05] WOOOW
[19:13:06] Did you see dat
[19:13:14] You know
[19:13:17] right there
[19:13:18] Man
[19:13:32] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:13:37] right here
[19:13:44] this is a fight
[19:13:47] right here
[19:14:05] You know
[19:14:08] WOAH
[19:14:25] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:14:31] WOAH
[19:14:48] WOOOW
[19:14:54] That/This/The Man
[19:15:39] Lemme tell ya
[19:15:40] right now
[19:16:13] You know
[19:16:32] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:16:33] Man
[19:16:38] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:16:44] HERE WE GO

*The commercials are almost as bad as RAW, dog*

[19:20:03] WOAH
[19:20:11] It's over
[19:20:14] right here
[19:20:19] WOAH
[19:20:33] WOAH
[19:20:49] That/This/The Man
[19:20:52] That/This/The Guy
[19:20:54] That/This/The Guy
[19:21:10] WOAH
[19:21:30] You know
[19:21:37] right here
[19:21:53] right there
[19:22:05] You know
[19:22:07] Like I said
[19:22:12] right there
[19:22:41] right here
[19:23:29] tonight
[19:23:31] WOAH
[19:24:15] Imma tell ya
[19:24:16] right here
[19:24:17] right now
[19:24:29] You know
[19:24:30] right now
[19:26:10] WOAH
[19:26:12] right now
[19:26:21] WOAH
[19:26:34] With the greatest of ease
[19:26:41] It's over
[19:26:42] WHAT DA HELL
[19:26:52] right there

*Facepalm break*

[19:31:18] Lemme tell ya
[19:31:21] I mean
[19:31:41] Imma tell ya
[19:32:04] WOAH
[19:32:07] right there
[19:32:11] That/This/The Kid
[19:32:33] HERE WE GO
[19:32:37] That's what I'm talkin bout
[19:32:49] Imma tell ya
[19:33:11] It's on like neckbone
[19:33:16] Dog
[19:33:28] That's what I'm talkin bout
[19:33:51] right now
[19:34:51] right now
[19:35:11] You know
[19:35:15] You gotta love it
[19:35:29] Lemme tell ya
[19:35:32] right there
[19:36:12] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:36:19] WOOOW
[19:36:22] right now
[19:36:39] WOOOW
[19:36:44] OH MY GOOTNESS
[19:36:53] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:36:55] MAN
[19:36:58] WHAT DA HELL
[19:37:11] OH MY GOOTNESS
[19:37:11] MAN
[19:37:46] OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
[19:37:47] MAN
[19:38:23] WOOOW
[19:38:46] WOAH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wonder how many non tv guys will make it onto tv for the vote. Primo? Hawkins? Reks? Barrett? Random NXT guys?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Do the raw writers get back on drugs towards the end of the summer?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How many "Deeerr PUNK IS SITTING INDIAN STYULE ON THE ROPIES. HE'S GOD11!!" comments are we going to get?





Lydeck said:


> Punk is sitting on the turnbuckle! That man is a god.


8*D


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

everyone rides with Cenas dick now, Sheamus, Cm Punk , Mason Ryan evwn Triple HHH after the Commercials though


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE's motto should be "Sell merch, not moves."


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Cole ALWAYS calls that move the ZigZag, fucking always. I have no idea how he can't correct himself.


I know, but it was better this time because he called one move the zig zag, then literally not 30 seconds later, ziggler did a move totally different than the one he previously did and cole called it the zig zag again.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> This show?
> 
> Everyone would sell their career changing HiaC injuries to start.
> 
> ...


you came up with all of that common sense on the fly?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Really good tv match I enjoyed it. And good that Shaemus got the pinfall.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how everyone's celebrating and punks just sitting on the turnbuckle like, glad that shits over with


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright so then about 20 more minutes give or take of HHH and the locker room conference in the ring? Something good better happen.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Deeerr PUNK IS SITTING INDIAN STYULE ON THE ROPIES. HE'S GOD1

Did you see that! ...I wonder if that's easy to do.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I was with Ziggler on trash talking Cena's ass outta the ring.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I want this vote of confidence to be a WF poll during this break. Make it happen, someone.


God no. WF is probably the only thing worse than WWE's creative team.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Do the raw writers get back on drugs towards the end of the summer?


I've been wondering this myself. :lmao


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena sells worse than the woman Heath Slater bitch-slapped


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Total Package said:


> Wait, so Otunga's finisher is a swinging neckbreaker?
> 
> Also, "Team Cena" and he was in the match for about 3 minutes.


there were 5 other wrestlers apart of the team, of course he's not going to get alot of time in the ring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fun match. (Y)


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn RAW has been so shallow tonight. 4 henry segments. 3 heel stable segments including their match. And an extended promo to end. wtf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheLadderMatch said:


> God no. WF is probably the only thing worse than WWE's creative team.


Weird. This thread entertained me more than Raw tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"I WANT CHANGE!!" 

HHH promo over 12 wrestlers:lmao:lmao old school


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

The only way this show can be saved is if someone big like Austin or Undertaker comes out and gives the final vote.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Have to say this, Santino means no Ryder.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

big show is not even a sd star


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Belt again !


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tyler Reks.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Would've been better without all the damn commercials. :hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the world? :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Um, are you kidding me? 4 people for Smackdown? FOUR!?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Why did cody come out to the raw theme :S ?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

4 SD people. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bella's outfits. Sweet fuckin' Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The superstars of Smackdown - Daniel Bryan, Sin Cara Azul, Ezekial Jackson and a random NXT guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What. In. The fuck. Is this?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

haven't seen half those divas in how long?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Bryan, Cara, Titus and Zeke coming out for Smackdown.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey playas, it's gonna be a tag team match with Big Show and Orton vs Mark Henry and Christian! Bet on it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Booker, everyone's upset.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Calling it now, all faces (including CM Punk sadly) side with Triple H, all heels go against him, nothing interesting happens.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel Bryan is growing that 04/05 breard again (Y)


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I vote they bring the Cell down and let all the guys rape the divas.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why did only 4 SmackDown guys come out? There's more Divas than SmackDown guys :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Who's that bitch in the gold? holy shit she was THICK AS FUCK id POUND THAT FUCKING PUSSY GOD DAMN DAT ASS DAT MOTHER FUCKIN ASS


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can see how it all ends..

JR..all the superstars in the ring..and oh by gawd..the ring had blown up..the ring has blown up


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like every single Superstar, Diva and ref are coming out.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow they are wasting time...


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Punk sitting Indian style in the turn buckle is the highlight of the show..


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

When Triple H means everyone, he means 20 people.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

jomo shirt


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know who half these people are


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...what in the world? Seriously.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Morrison???


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol i thought that was matt hardy coming out after kofi


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Aw, poor refs don't even get sympathy theme music.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella twins are looking especially slutty tonight.

NO! NO LAWLER. GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett sighting


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ANAL BLEEDING!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What was the point of the first round of Smackdown! superstars only having 4 people?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here comes anal bleeding


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the anal bleeder returns


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, how's your ass, Jerry?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh... yay. King is back. Yipee.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Anal Bleeding returns


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

boo


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

How he get rid of anal bleeding that fast?


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to know how these groups were formed

Santino, Ryder, Morrison and Air Boom come out together ?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So do the "injured" guys get no say in this? Here I go again with the common sense in WWE


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

JDman said:


> Who's that bitch in the gold? holy shit she was THICK AS FUCK id POUND THAT FUCKING PUSSY GOD DAMN DAT ASS DAT MOTHER FUCKIN ASS


That's Maxine. She's awesome.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

King just buried the entire roster.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King gets his own entrance.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

idk i just dont get why all the faces have to be best friends, there used to be faces that just didnt give a fuck and had no allies, now they all hug an shit. i just want someone with a little edge to them is all, sick of white bread mofos. shit.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

King heel turn? Oh and stop with the music switching..... ANOTHER AD BREAK!! FFS!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lawler...really?!? Come on, GTFO.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

OHHHH the bella's


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

everyone get's an on air entrance. haha


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ANAL BLEEDING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They couldn't have just stayed in the ring??


King? Thank goodness he's not on Commentary.
Another break? Blah!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jerry "The King of Anal Bleeding" Lawler.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

EraOfAwesome said:


> What was the point of the first round of Smackdown! superstars only having 4 people?


I blame Riley.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Anal Bleeding *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the crowd goes.......home.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

They stopped the anal bleeding???


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow...this already looks fucken terrible.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> The only way this show can be saved is if someone big like Austin or Undertaker comes out and gives the final vote.


That would be totally boss if the Undertaker came out, trumped everyone, dared anyone to challenge his word, and everyone shut the fuck up. That would be great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time for everyone to bitch about King being back on commentary.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JDman said:


> Who's that bitch in the gold? holy shit she was THICK AS FUCK id POUND THAT FUCKING PUSSY GOD DAMN DAT ASS DAT MOTHER FUCKIN ASS


:lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Maxine >>>>>>>>>>>>> Stacy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> How he get rid of anal bleeding that fast?


he probably utilized rectal ointments


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena sells worse than a Tyler Reks autograph signing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats so fucking corny when they have the good guys from smackdown all come out together then all the good guys from raw then all the bad guys from smackdown then the bad guys from raw.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Commercial after commercial after commercial. Dammit i hate TV sometimes.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

ONLY THING THAT CAN SAVE US FROM THIS************ AUSTIN COMING AND GIVING EVERYONE A STUNNER


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to see Primo gets a vote and John Cena doesn't.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds like so much empty schtick, but would anyone really be surprised if Trips just buried the entire locker room with a bunch of snarky comments before the "drama" begins? "I didn't even know half you guys worked here!"


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a random thought but Natalyas ass looks so much sexier in the pink tights. Holy fuck.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

what the anal bleeding is he doing here


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

God not that creepy fuckin Snickers commercial again


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So they are taking a page out of Star Wars huh

So Triple H is Chancellor Valorum and the superstars are the delegates....so is Funk Man Palpatine or Dooku?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show has been entertaining for all the wrong damn reasons.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Commercial count tonight seems pretty high


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

God this is gonna be a cluster fuck to end all cluster fucks

You thought the Hindenburg was bad? Get fuckin ready.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells worse than a Virgil autograph signing.


Fixed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope the Jerry "The King of Anal Bleeding" Lawler does not have a anal accident.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vince coming out last would great


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH should break the fourth wall and use the word "buried" in this segment.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Refs come out to Diva music :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

deatawaits said:


> ONLY THING THAT CAN SAVE US FROM THIS************ AUSTIN COMING AND GIVING EVERYONE A STUNNER


That would be very awesome! 8*D


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells worse than a Tyler Reks autograph signing.


saying the same joke over and over isnt funny its just annoying


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It sounds like so much empty schtick, but would anyone really be surprised if Trips just buried the entire locker room with a bunch of snarky comments before the "drama" begins? "I didn't even know half you guys worked here!"


It's non-binding, so I expect the roster to give complaints, Trips to do a crotch chop, kill half the roster and then team up with Cena to destroy the other half.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> That's Maxine. She's awesome.


no it isn't its katylin the girl who won the diva nxt. i don't know why they never use her considering she's a million times more attractive than kelly kelly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> So they are taking a page out of Star Wars huh
> 
> So Triple H is Chancellor Valorum and the superstars are the delegates....so is Funk Man Palpatine or Dooku?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

el dandy said:


> God this is gonna be a cluster fuck to end all cluster fucks
> 
> You thought the Hindenburg was bad? Get fuckin ready.


:lmao Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! HERE COMES THE MAN


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Not that it matters but : Where is Justin Gabriel?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> So they are taking a page out of Star Wars huh
> 
> So Triple H is Chancellor Valorum and the superstars are the delegates....so is Funk Man Palpatine or Dooku?


Yeah, taking a page out of the Star Wars prequels book - make everything you loved total shit.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Do i hear a morrison chant ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Time for HHH to go over the world.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's Punk and Cena??


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at the GM getting that epic pause for his entrance.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

where are Orton and Cena


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Y2J is gonna come out and codebreak all the fuckers


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Primo..I thought he got future endevored


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Black Sin Cara sighting!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

20 minutes left?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

literally everyone is waiting for triple HHH 
he must be loving this


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Sin Cara


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kaitlyn's hot.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> no it isn't its katylin the girl who won the diva nxt. i don't know why they never use her considering she's a million times more attractive than kelly kelly.


To be fair, there were 2 girls that could be considered thick wearing gold. At least, I think Maxine was wearing gold... I dunno.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Did the NXT Rookies come out?

lol no entrance for Ace?!

Ricardo should have been announcing all these entrances


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH doesnt know who percey watson is


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

In before Triple H says he doesn't give a damn about their opinion and turns heel.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

heels will say no 
face will say yess


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

*"It's me Paul. It was me all along"* by Vinnie Mac in a few moments


----------



## Dauthi_Shade (Aug 28, 2010)

did anyone else see bateman? so is he smackdown now? i never really followed nxt after 2 heh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I swear, I've seen over a dozen wrestlers out there who I have no fucking clue about.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gresty said:


> Y2J is gonna come out and codebreak all the fuckers


durr i want Eddie gurrero to come in and frogsplash every one


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Not that it matters but : Where is Justin Gabriel?


South Africa?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY....FUCK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're babies for being angry over losing their jobs?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"Lawyering and getting a bunch of lawyers" Nice.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The main event really is going to be HHH preaching to the roster for 20 minutes.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> I swear, I've seen over a dozen wrestlers out there who I have no fucking clue about.



lol same here


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

William Regal for COO.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

That was* the WWE.


----------



## ryan_mason (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone see a brawl coming from all this? haha i do!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fatcat said:


> The main event really is going to be HHH preaching to the roster for 20 minutes.




"This is wrestling *Clap clap clap This is wrestling*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WE'RE OLD SCHOOL!!!

WE ARE ATTITUDE!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brock Lesnar to run in and F5 every-fucking-one.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the worst.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Triple H loves being on a higher level than everyone else there. Figuratively and literally.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, isn't Trips doing the whining he doesn't want others to do right now?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is so damn generic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDman said:


> HOLY....FUCK


Is WWE sure there pushing the right blond diva?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

William Regal sighting!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This segment seriously needs The Undertaker. Fuck everyone else. Just give us Undertaker


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

lolirony. Mr. Haitches... if you meant that.... you'd have never greenlit this card.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

JDman said:


> HOLY....FUCK


Hottest diva currently in WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well if thats what your job is, HHH, you failed tonight. Miserably.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Glacier to run in and throw snowballs at everyone


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hulk Hogan to come out and rip his shirt off in front of the crowd.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FANS, for God's sake. FANS! Fucking WWE Universe.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, I'm going from HHH mark to HHH hater at this moment


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sick of HHH doing the whole, "I do it for the fans" shit.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Yeah Wade Barret!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> William Regal for COO.


I'm all for it.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Barrett


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Barrett and Regal are next to each other!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. H's don't ever cut off Mr. Barrett.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When is Nash gonna get here, Wade what a joke he has become.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

"I was selected because of my accent to say a few words."


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is cheesy


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

woooo way to be Wade


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett with a mic. Absolute splooge.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pander pander pander.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett with a mic am happy!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hunico's ring gear >>> Sin Cara's ring gear



Barrett doing this with WILLIAM FUCKING REGAL standing right behind him is absolutely unforgivable.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There's a kid holding up a replica tag belt behind Barrett. I think it's worth more than the ACTUAL tag belt.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wade Fucking Barrett!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I could listen to Barrett talk all night.




no ****


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena & Orton are not out there...why?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

wade barrett getting some actual heat.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

OK everybody is happy ?Give me HHH address:gun:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..with this said..

I hear Stacy Keibler (sp?) is naked on the internet?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wait barret is saying this shit......


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bundy to run in and get 5-counts on everyone


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

i miss "asshole" chants...would go well right about now


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

"I BUST MY ASS SPENDING 5 MINUTES TO COME UP WITH MATCHES FOR THE NEXT PAY PER VIEW!"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL @Barrett saying attacking people is wrong


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Gota love Barrett

Shouldve let Regal talk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wade works that mic like a pro


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

JStoner said:


> I'm so sick of HHH doing the whole, "I do it for the fans" shit.


Would you prefer if he "Did It For The Rock? He Did It For The People?"


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this whole angle a metaphor for Attitude Era vs PG era? seems like it to me


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wade is great


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, the whole roster crying about being in an unsafe environment. This is just fucked on so many levels.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mark Henry agreeing with Wade


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Barrett needs to talk 25 minutes into the overrun.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Placing your hands on your own talent is always a bunch of fun. Right, fellas?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Grab the mic Regal!


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I could listen to Barrett talk all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too.




Maybe a little ****.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Did Wade forget how he was with Nexus? lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So... HHH is going to ask for opinions... and then bury them?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This would be a lot better had their actually been a lot of chaos going on within the past few weeks.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Regal as the new COO due to his previous experience as commisioner and GM?


Fuck yes.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

HHH, your burial rebuttal, if you please.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

LOL this is the same guy that caused all this chaos with the original Nexus. WWE writers have such short memories.

THANK YOU HHH!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, who is that girl in gold clothes, shes so hot.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fine speech by Barrett.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they remember a storyline from a year ago but not a storyline from 3 months ago? Awesome sauce.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

BERRIED.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wade Barrett = great on the mic

Wade Barrett = also owned


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brutally owning barret


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OWNED Wade :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

HHH has 50 shovels, 1 for each person out there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its eagle eye


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Check...mate.

Chioda, you cunt!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The ref :lmao wtf is this


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell 'em Mike!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HOLY SHIT, Chioda speaks!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, Referee power!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God what the fuck is this?
HHH going over any one who has a mic


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Who's this jobber ref


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Wade got owned


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is trolling?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Neutronic said:


> Gota love Barrett
> 
> Shouldve let Regal talk


Barret actually needs it


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i didn't know refs can talk


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's the way to alleviate concerns, just verbally tear into them.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought all refs were mute :-o


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mike Kioda is a god on the mic.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the ref forgetting the storyline when HHH kicked every referees ass and they were all afraid to officiate for him? Lol.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao, WWE making PG more obvious than ever here.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh thanks for bringing that [Nexus thing] up Triple H.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Weren't you striking with Hebner back in 2000 for unfair abuse? Is he on drugs?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike Chioda with the promo of the night!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Referees ftw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chioda laying down the fucking LAW.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chioda is a pussy.

Beth, fuck off :lmao.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beth sounds EXACTLY like Steph......


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

WUR GURLS


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Beth could handle whatever happens. I guarantee it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chiodaaaaaaa


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"we're girls"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is fucking terrible.*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought i was 16 years?

Anyone else thought Beth's voice was Steph's?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Chioda is God


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

How bad this segment can go?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The bedlam? Fucking NEXUS wasn't bedlam, but Miz and R Toof run-ins are "TOO MUCH".


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mike Chioda cut a better promo than McGuillicutty.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish Earl Hebner was here so HHH can beat him up for the 100th time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought Batista leaving led to diva safety?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Anal Bleeding


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

He buried the Divas!!!1 hhahaahaha


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trips is killing every argument stone dead :lmao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a clusterfuck with extra fucks.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

HHH wrote this whole segment, I can guarantee it. He told everyone to say stupid crap so he could bury the whole roster.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Beth sounds EXACTLY like Steph......


I coulda swore it was Steph for a minute there!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> I thought i was 16 years?
> 
> Anyone else thought Beth's voice was Steph's?


I was hoping.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KIng..I got anal bleeded..*hits Trips with the crown*


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

CM Punk needs to jump up in that ring and cut one of his best promos to date.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Anyone else thought Beth's voice was Steph's?


yes


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

they gave king anal bleeding


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing how everyone shut up when King was in the ring. Cool.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Weak so far.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *This is fucking terrible.*


What?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow this is fucking DREADFUL...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What is this? What is the point?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Figure4Leglock said:


> How bad this segment can go?


John Cena comes out.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I love HHH as much as the next fan, but I'm really over how this entire storyline has become all about him. Punk, Del Rio, Cena....they are all second fiddles now.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

i predict a riot! i predict a riot.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I thought Batista leaving led to diva safety?


And a successful wellness policy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at the "hazardous working environment" :lmao Aren't they paid to beat the shit out of each other? *kayfabe**


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I thought Batista leaving led to diva safety?


:lmao


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Gayest segment I've ever watched.

King should talk about how they're all fighters, and they should man the fuck up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus Tapdancing Christ this is terrible.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Smackdown tomorrow isn't this horrible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If I had human emotions, all of them would be sadness.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Trips is killing every argument stone dead :lmao.


thats rather easy to do when none of the arguments make sense and they are all stupidly scripted


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is so funny


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

the fact that hhh is the main event is passing me off


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kinda feel bad for trips right now


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Christ did you see Jerry's forehead....that's why we don't blade anymore kids.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just get the sledgehammer, Trips. Kill 'em all.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I want to cry tears of blood at how awful this is. Instead I'll just :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

No confidence motherfucker


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude this shit is fucking cheezy.... lol where is Orton and Cena?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Black ref votes No Confidence


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This might be the worst show I've ever seen.*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

This segment is destroying wrestling. Making all the wrestlers look like pansies.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Come on Steph please take over the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. Wrestling Shows with Vote. 

I just changed the channel to CSPAN.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Triple H to Pedigree every person in the arena, and run off with all the titles.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, even the King has turned his back on HHH


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

KING QUITTING? best raw ever. period.
-nvm. just walking out. Damn it.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Lawler: Sorry Hunter. No confidence.

Hunter gave him the "somebody going to get buried" look.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*drops mic* Pipebomb.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Black Ref's opinion > everyone else's


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Can bottom rung employees actually muscle out a COO? Do they even _get_ a vote? Isn't that kind of thing reserved for the board?

Eh, whatever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Feel free to walk out, the show is over anyways...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please don't come back Lawler.......please.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

and these are, the days of our lives.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Jesus, Saved By The Bell had better writing than this.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And a trail of blood is pouring out of King's anus so everyone can follow him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What? I don't even know...:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wosrt raw in the history of wrestling?
i think so lol


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is the crowd on Trips' side?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Triple H to Pedigree every person in the arena, and run off with all the titles.


Boy would that be a complete 180.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *This might be the worst show I've ever seen.*


really?

the worst?

Really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The crowd see through this bullshit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Could the Bellas get any closer to being naked?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"you suck King" haha. 

Johnny Ace is gonna take over. Terrible. 

Triple H should bring in the entire TNA roster and get rid of these jobbers.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Cena, no Punk WTF!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

amazing, all this, all this anarchy, all this FEAR, a man possibly to lose his job as COO, all these people scared to go to work ALL THIS







caused by miz and truth


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lol what a piece of shit segment. The muppets are coming on the show soon how fucken unsafe can it be...gtfo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

^ :lmao

This is lame as shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Next week's RAW -- a roster of Triple H. And that's it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

perro said:


> really?
> 
> the worst?
> 
> Really?


Katie Vick episode says HI


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Black Ref's opinion > everyone else's


This. Oh god this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jomo has a new shirt, thats a vote in the yes camp


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> And a trail of blood is pouring out of King's anus so everyone can follow him.


:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever said this storyline has been moving at 2mph is completely right. 
Can something significant happen?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You're all FIRED!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm confused

Randy Orton & John Cena are the 2 biggest stars, but they're nowhere to be found in all of this? 

wtf? lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Stay tuned for next week's main event! Trent Barreta vs. Curt Hawkins!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael Troll


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cole XD


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

they are going out single file and everything lmaoooooo


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol Cole


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Did I see Primo?

He still works there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bluestar said:


> Jesus, Saved By The Bell had better writing than this.


Jessie on drugs: "I'm so excited. I just...can't...hide it....*breaks down*"


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

No hay confianza!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

triple h should start crying and leave the ring


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Come back I quit? How else is he going to get them back, can't resolve it on Smackdown, they need to hit all their audience.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Et Tu, Michael Cole?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Morrison wearing that AWFUL shirt


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This is so bad I'm on the floor

Mid carders stand up_


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

God can you people bitch anymore?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> The crowd see through this bullshit.


Cause the crowd is full of men, and us men see through bullshit.

:lmao you know things are bad when Ryder of all people walks out.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, the camera guys seem ok with sticking around. So that's something, right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

perro said:


> really?
> 
> the worst?
> 
> Really?


*I didn't fucking stutter. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''We're gonna eat your lunch''?

The fuck?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Borias said:


> Feel free to walk out, the show is over anyways...


LOL.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Where you think your going Booker!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

This is comfortably one of the worst segments I've ever seen in professional wrestling.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Somebody finally outdid Russo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NO! NOT THE TIMEKEEPER!


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

i didn't know lil wayne worked for WWE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao The fucking cameramen. What a bunch of bastards.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT? WHO IS THE GUY IN THE HAT?

BETTER NOT FUCKING FADE TO BLACK.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

lol camera guy quit. that was pretty funny.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Did Stu just leave? Shit just got real!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Henry's like "we outta here, Regal"

:lmso :lmao :lmao the fucking camera men are leaving


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

the made Triple HH the martyr , the whole roster is full of villains


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, JR is still around!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The camera men. :lmao
We've been Russo'd. They're going to cut the lights next.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao

Even the camera men are leaving.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

RAW IS BLAIR WITCH PROJECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The camera man put the camera down and left :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Uhh...well, who the fuck is pulling the strings?!?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I counted 2 Sin Cara's, however I did count 7 Uso's. Anybody else get 7?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Good ol JR sitting at ringside like a fucking BOSS


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I LOVE YA POPS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nothing its gonna happen i swear lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

And you guys thought TNA was bad! 8*D


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Russo's back.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Camera guy walking out?!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It's the Triple H Show!!!!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

So judging by the crowds' reaction and their support for HHH, the entire WWE Roster just turned heel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh fuck you, JR.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really??
So there's just not going to be a Smackdown or what??


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Borias said:


> Well, the camera guys seem ok with sticking around. So that's something, right?


See what you did?!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

GonGetGot said:


> lol what a piece of shit segment. The muppets are coming on the show soon how fucken unsafe can it be...gtfo


Quoted for truth.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JR heel turn


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Cult of Personality needs to hit. Its only thing to save this segment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cameramen walking out like a boss. Except the only one with the good view I guess.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

So bascially the entire roster is a bunch of pussies who are scared of getting hurt?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i wonder if steph is gonna leave him too

"hey babe, wanna fool around"

contemplates..."i vote no confidence in your ability"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl @ this finish. 

So random and weird. Crowd can tell it's bullshit, but oh well. 

JR just got *rehired* by Triple H. that was DUMB for him to walk out.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Next week on RAW, wrestlers outside picketing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Fans should leave now lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, everybody else walks out, who gives a fuck?

JR goes, shit just got real.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

New surprise match: HHH vs HHH for ALL THE TITLES.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol getting pwnd by the camera guys



LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't fucking stutter. *


nope you just have a short attention span is all


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Next week the whole show will be Triple H in the ring for 2 hours.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is Cena/Punk/Sheamus/Orton?

We all know only Cena and Orton opinions matter..so if they are still in, then all is well in the world. Right?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

This is captivating stuff right here. I'm glued.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JR NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So let me get this straight, the entire roster is afraid of Truth and Miz?

Yeah, totally believable.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to see vendors walking out


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

swerve everyone is now a heel except triple h


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

And there is ole Johnny boy


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I like that all the fans their are like screw all wrestlers and wwe staff. Trips is the best.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why is JR & Booker T mad?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hunter is left all to his lonesome.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Uh oh!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny Ace


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

@WWE_Creative
WWE Creative
So the only man left in the WWE is Triple H? Did Hunter's dream finally come true? #RAWTonight

Oh my God :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NEXT WEEK ON RAW: HHH vs HHH with Special Guest Referee HHH, commentary by HHH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Head shake of doooom.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

RASPY!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Triple H is a sad panda.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

lol if there's a time for the wwe universe to walk out on hhh - this is it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Next week 2 hours of HHH in the ring solo


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Guess I'm not buying tickets for SmackDown in 3 weeks. . . there won't be one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bet there's still going to be a Dark Match afterwards.:lmao


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Smackdown will be the roster picketing outside the arena.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

He came out just to walk out. Now that's hurtful.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no it's John Laurinaitis. Obvious villain is obvious.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Next week on Raw:

HHH vs. HHH for 2 straight hours.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i hear trips is a good ref, camera man, sound guy, pyro tech etc, he'll do it all himself


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This storyline is fucking lame -___-


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is Teddy Long?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank god the security stayed or there may have been anarchy!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR you no good SON OF A BITCH, the guy got you your job back.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

All that's left in the ring is Triple H. W

ell, Triple H and his nose of course.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally, HHH get berried by everyone XD


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That was dumb as fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH to bury entire roster [Minus Cena and Orton] with a shovel. Literally!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ the crowd still cheering. Why?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H!!! TRIPLE H!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dark match: HHH vs all of our dignity.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoooooo noooo nooo 
i cant even breath


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They literally would rather turn the entire roster heel before they would turn Triple H.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

100% of the wrestlers, camera men, and even announcers leave. Wow this is easily the worse segment I've seen. At least Katie Vick was shocking. What channel is TNA again?


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

I literally fucking give up on Raw. That was pure shit.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the 2nd hour of raw sucked


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

HORRIBLE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jonny Ace just came out the shake his head then leave :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

eh, seeing as everyone else is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Now walk it out, walk it out, walk it out, walk it out..........


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Even the spanish commentators walked out on HHH


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

What a Shite Ending


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H vs Big Show for 2 hours next week


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TNA Roster arrives next week... Hired by HHH to provide entertainment for ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## a5916790 (Oct 3, 2011)

HHH buried the entire WWE. it finally happened .unbelievable.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That whole segment was actually just Triple H subliminally burying the entire roster and crew


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Finally....a major storyline to put HHH over. CM Punk certainly didn't need it


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Orton/Cena/Punk were the smartest people in the WWE. They were smart enough not to be a part of that awful segment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So let me get this straight, the entire roster is afraid of Truth and Miz?
> 
> Yeah, totally believable.


Yes, because they haven't been through this before.:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

All the top facies are pussies


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That was a crappy ending


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Next week Impact is going to be busy as fuck lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The cameramen walking out crashed the forum.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


That's nothing. Soon, he's gonna bury fucking Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

be funny if the crowd walked out


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, where were Punk, Cena, and Orton? Suspicious


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

why the fuck are all of u bitching. that was a great ending. i cant wait till next week because of it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> NEXT WEEK ON RAW: HHH vs HHH with Special Guest Referee HHH, commentary by HHH


And Hornswoggle as the camera man.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, the only thing that was missing from that was Hornswaggle to crawl from under the ring, look sad, take off his hat and slowly walk away.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So the whole roster is filled with pussies?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

a5916790 said:


> HHH buried the entire WWE. it finally happened .unbelievable.


That did happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

all in all... said:


> amazing, all this, all this anarchy, all this FEAR, a man possibly to lose his job as COO, all these people scared to go to work ALL THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This needs to be posted. Everywhere.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Intriguing end but should have been so much more. They're dragging it out for next week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

leon79 said:


> Next week Impact is going to be busy as fuck lol


:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't get it. The roster is scared of The Miz & Rtruth and they're afraid of getting hurt...by the other guys on the roster? Ummm


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

inb4 all 40 wrestlers at The Royal Rumble are Triple H.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

See you guy's this thursday in knoxville for tna impact wrestling BROTHERS!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And prepare for them all to come back to Raw next week. Pointless segment is pointless.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


This is the sad and unbiased truth of what we just saw.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

The entire roster booed so Trips could be cheered. Good lord.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WTF was that?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

That will be funny if next week, they airing re runs while the wrestlers are on strike


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

But Big Show is coming back


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So are there any brave superstars like Triple H left on the roster?


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> swerve everyone is now a heel except triple h


Well Punk, Orton, Cena and Sheamus aren't...lol 
Don't remember seeing them out there after there match.....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Best Raw ending in a long time, imo.

JR leaving was sad, thought he'd stay with and I kinda thought the Bourne/Kofi/Ryder/Morrison/Riley group might stay.

Fucking epic stuff.

Curious about Cena/Orton/Sheamus/Punk.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


lmao this post sums up everything that just happened


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Vince is behind this all, just watch.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> That will be funny if next week, they airing re runs while the wrestlers are on strike


But....but....longest running weekly episodic television show in history. IN HISTORY!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, Kelly Kelly, Eve and even Mason Ryan were all absent. That was so stupid I can't even put it in words. They tried to make it seem like he had a total vote of no confidence but every main face was absent. Poor attempt at a serious storyline and I can't wait for this to be done at this point.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm honestly laughing my ass off at the potential things that will happen on next week's show.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Next week a tag match with HHH, and Teddy long vs the popcorn guys.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

It would have been great if the WWE audience walked out to, lol, I would have loved it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no Tazz, what is the WFE roster doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there any doubt right now that CM Punk's momentum is completely gone and HHH is back to soaking up the spotlight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> That will be funny if next week, they airing re runs while the wrestlers are on strike


Triple H is sitting by the fireplace showing clips of himself the entire show.

"....And this is a little segment I like to call Burying Jericho."


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

richyque said:


> See you guy's this thursday in knoxville for tna impact wrestling BROTHERS!


We were sworn to secrecy in the building, but now that the first domino has fallen, I can tell you we all marked out in Knoxville when the EWW roster walked out and joined Immortal. Truly, a great moment seeing Jon Seena, Randi Orten, and PC Munk walk out and stand beside Hulk Hogan. It'll make for great TV this Thursday.

EDIT: So the whole roster just walked out. WTF for SmackDown and NXT tomorrow WWE?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


Quote of the year


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

How the fuck are they supposed to do Smackdown?


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Twitter: WWE_Creative WWE Creative
We haven't seen that many people walk out on Triple H since a screening of his last movie. #RAWTonight


I can see Smackdown being one big "From the Vault" show. Unless they get the NXT guys on the show - i didn't see them at ringside.
I hope they bring in Steph and turn her against HHH.

Although at the very end when Trips was facing the crowd it looked like he said "i'm done..." whilst shaking his head.

I thought the lights were gonna go off at the end and the show cut haha.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Oh no Tazz, what is the WFE roster doing in the Impact Zone!?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone else notice joe hennig/mcguilcutty was there? lol thought was released according to iwc


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It feels like the WWE just ended. I have no idea why I should want to watch another episode, because everyone quit. Awesome Truth is just so scary that they decided to quit. And now it's over...


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so if none them gave him a vote of confidence why woyld they turn up to work for smackdown on friday or raw next week.

makes no bloody sense, stupid ending, glad they got boo'd while trips got cheered.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Stephanie McMahon is behind everything, but they're trying to make it seem like it's Johnny Ace.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


Fucking sig worthy post of the year.

HHH's wet dream has finally come true.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Where the hell were Orton, Punk, and Cena in that final segment?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LOL. I thought the ending was pretty gripping, just because i was hoping something big would happen, but tbh the best thing to come of this show was some of the responses on here


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, Kelly Kelly, Eve and even Mason Ryan were all absent. That was so stupid I can't even put it in words. They tried to make it seem like he had a total vote of no confidence but every main face was absent. Poor attempt at a serious storyline and I can't wait for this to be done at this point.



OR there is a reason they weren't out there. Nah that isn't exciting enough, lets bust out the jump to conclusions mat and go wild! 

We get something totally different and people bitch.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, Kelly Kelly, Eve and even Mason Ryan were all absent. That was so stupid I can't even put it in words. They tried to make it seem like he had a total vote of no confidence but every main face was absent. Poor attempt at a serious storyline and I can't wait for this to be done at this point.


I was sure i seen Punk in his white tshirt standing just down from Beth Phoenix, next to Sin Cara, no? Wasn't wearing my specs haha


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cena will be the only one to stand with Triple H thus he regains more crowd support.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


can i lend this to signature? quote of the year right Dere


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm very intrigued for next weeks show now after how tonight ended.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

we should all log off in protest u guise!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Triple H got the entire crowd to cheer for him, while they booed every other single person. And they said Stephanie should just be a one night stand......


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... this is interesting. I'm intrigued as to what will happen on Raw next week. Does everyone show up and just make that whole segment pointless? Does HHH quit? Cena, Punk, Mason Ryan, Sheamus, Orton... didn't see any of them there. I guess we'll have the following matches for Raw next week:

HHH vs. Cena
Orton vs. Punk
Mason Ryan vs. Sheamus

Each match half an hour a piece, excluding commercial breaks, and that is the whole show.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Once again the main focus of the show is HHH when it should be someone like CM Punk or another rising star.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Smackdown is basically going to be Orton, Sheamus, Punk, Triple H, Mason Ryan, and Cena wrestling each other for 2 hours.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Next week HHH Vs the hand Mae Young gave birth to (assuming it didn't scurry out as well)


----------



## Syryn (Sep 22, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


Well played sir, well played!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

This is like some kind of Twilight Zone episode. HHH finally accomplished his life's goal. He buried not only everyone on the roster, but the announcers, cameramen, time keepers, and referees. HHH stood in the ring, completely alone, being cheered.

Bravo HHH. You did the impossible. You buried the WWE all at once.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Really thought HHH would get jumped by Awesome Truth / Nash at the end. Not that it would have made sense, but none of it made sense anyway.

I applaud them for trying something new though. I was hooked at first but it just made n damn sense.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I might be one of the few to type this but I am pumped to see what happened next. G'night.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Figure4Leglock said:


> can i lend this to signature? quote of the year right Dere


Not to be a dick, but I think maybe your signature is big enough.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome raw is awesome


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

What in the hell is going to happen at the Smackdown taping tomorrow? Big Show is coming back, he needs someone to fight. Big Show vs the debut of a guy from FCW, for the entire two hours!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, the only thing that was missing from that was Hornswaggle to crawl from under the ring, look sad, take off his hat and slowly walk away.


No. He will crawl from under the ring, look sad, take off his hat, walk up the ramp, turn his head to look back at HHH somberly and _then_ slowly walk away.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Teddy Long to open Smackdown and make Cena/Orton vs. Sheamus/Ryan in a 2 hour ironman tag team match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It would great if next RAW (or Smackdown even) was just HHH wrestling running around acting as different wrestlers with voices and everything. In Smackdown's case I guess he'd have Big Show with him, at least.

Funny how Orton, Cena, and Punk apparently got lost on their way back out to the ring. Maybe they'll just show up next week and put on a show with the 4 of them.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


The man is truely living the dream


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So the whole roster is filled with pussies?


This.
All of them looked like geeks, "unsafe environment", it's a wrestling show! of course it's unsafe, this storyline is beyond stupid.
do you imagine the roster 5 years ago doing something like that? sad to see the WWE roster, frat boys and average guys, how this company has fallen in such a short time? unbelievable.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

The title of thread explain everything about raw.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Once again the main focus of the show is HHH when it should be someone like CM Punk or another rising star.


This. Essentially Triple H has become Hulk Hogan in TNA.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so the rock will return at survivor series to help triple h regain control of the wwe! 
how ironic!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The storyline would be very intriguing and awesome if it made sense. 
You can't just wing everything. Writing day by day is showing terrible effects.
You can't have every single thing be a mystery, some things need to be revealed for sense to be made of the situations. 
My brain is completely lost.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> No. He will crawl from under the ring, look sad, take off his hat, walk up the ramp, turn his head to look back at HHH somberly and _then_ slowly walk away.


He can flip HHH the bird too while he's up there.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Not to be a dick, but I think maybe your signature is big enough.


good point


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Fatcat said:


> Smackdown is basically going to be Orton, Sheamus, Punk, Triple H, Mason Ryan, and Cena wrestling each other for 2 hours.


And a bra and panties match between Kelly and Eve. No thongs tho.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Big show is going to come back "hey hey everyone what's up"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, I'd mark if for Smackdown, Trips just brought in Flair, Race, Hall, Nash, and Arn, and they all just spent two hours bitching out the roster for being a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

will94 said:


> We were sworn to secrecy in the building, but now that the first domino has fallen, I can tell you we all marked out in Knoxville when the EWW roster walked out and joined Immortal. Truly, a great moment seeing Jon Seena, Randi Orten, and PC Munk walk out and stand beside Hulk Hogan. It'll make for great TV this Thursday.
> 
> EDIT: So the whole roster just walked out. WTF for SmackDown and NXT tomorrow WWE?


Just when I thought this thread hit its peak. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It is sad though this does prove though that all the momentum Punk had in July/August shifted over to HHH completely. It is pretty ridiculous tbh.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

leon79 said:


> Next week HHH Vs the hand Mae Young gave birth to (assuming it didn't scurry out as well)


The Hand to make it's long awaited return to the WWE ? awesome


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alright I will have a guess at this because that has to be one of the weirdest endings I have seen. All the people who were no there did not go to say anything as they thought themselves that HHH is doing a good job. The only reason the people who were at ringside went is because they thought he was doing a bad job. They are still with the company but they are trying to get him fired. Punk is on HHH's side and see that someone is pulling the strings.

So basically Sheamus (loves to fight), John Cena (Cause he is always does the right thing), Orton (who does not give a fuck about any danger cause he is a physco anyway), Punk (Conspiracy), Mason Ryan(fuck knows cause he is welsh???) and kelly kelly (as she is the cena of the divas) stayed away as they thought he was doing a good enough job. 

AT least I think that because I have no fucking clue what just happened


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Triple H is sitting by the fireplace showing clips of himself the entire show.
> 
> "....And this is a little segment I like to call Burying Jericho."


:lmao This would be so hilarious.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Is there going to be a smackdown tomorrow? lol Trips still has FCW Talent and referees


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> *Punk*, Orton, Sheamus, Cena, *Kelly Kelly,* Eve and even Mason Ryan were all absent. That was so stupid I can't even put it in words. They tried to make it seem like he had a total vote of no confidence but every main face was absent. Poor attempt at a serious storyline and I can't wait for this to be done at this point.


I don't know about the others you mentioned but the two that I highlighted...it's the only time they could bang without Beth knowing.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

So the entire roster's scared of two men?

and lol at Beth talking like something would happen to her.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

As much as I'm mocking it, I actually really enjoyed that ending and can't wait for next week. I really hope they don't just have everyone show up and try and explain it away somehow... I expect at least Cena Orton and Punk will show up. I hate to say it but I think the most likely scenario is that Vince comes out, was hired back, and immediately hires all the wrestlers back. 

The only thing about this is that I wish the build up was more believable. They should have played up the chaos a LOT more. Instead... we got Miz and R Truth beating someone up and suddenly everyone is terrified. It's just sort of underwhelming, which they did with Punk's firing angle too.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

WWE has the worst logic ever:

The Nexus was a group of 7 outsiders who beat the shit out of half the roster, put Vince McMahon in a coma, destroyed the arena, and made John Cena there bitch. Yet, nobody was scared shitless.

Miz and R-Truth beat up a few referees and cameramen, and everyone goes crying and pissing their beds at night.

Awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This thread is fuckin gold


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just dont know how these WWE people does it. Once again next week's RAW is a MUST watch now.


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish they brought back Paul London to just stand there smiling the whole segment


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

im looking foward to whats going to happen nxt. i dont care what people say im looking foward to this storyline.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait if the entire roster walked out on the wwe how are they gonna show smackdown?

Oh this company sometimes....... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And the entire roster just turned heel in the crowd's eyes. Next week monday night raw starring triple h, commentary by triple h, refereed by triple h


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Dire raw, just dire.

So basically Punk, Orton and Cena will be on HHHs side.
They will battle for control of the company.
Who gives a fuck?
This is the thing which pisses me off about wwe. Who cares who the coo is, we had a laptop as the gm for like a year.
TNA got ripped for the They storyline but this is just worse.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tugboat to make a comeback nextweek


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the shitty part about this whole thing is that it'll be forgotten about tomorrow night at the Smackdown tapings then business as usual next Monday..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

they just walked out not quit or go on strike.

So pretty much a fucking useless angle.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Triple H live sex celebration next week. For all 2 hours.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

There you have it ladies in gentlemen.

If Jerry Lawler walks out, the entire staff walks out.

THE IWC WILL NEVER WIN AGAINST LAWLER.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> It is sad though this does prove though that all the momentum Punk had in July/August shifted over to HHH completely. It is pretty ridiculous tbh.


It's infuriatingly dumb they did that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

backpackstunner said:


> This. Essentially Triple H has become Hulk Hogan in TNA.


It's terrible how fucking accurate this is.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow..that was horrible. Made the entire roster look incredibly weak and sad. People kept saying have patience but this just sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> WWE has the worst logic ever:
> 
> The Nexus was a group of 7 outsiders who beat the shit out of half the roster, put Vince McMahon in a coma, destroyed the arena, and made John Cena there bitch. Yet, nobody was scared shitless.
> 
> ...


WWE Creative for you. ignore the past unless it helps with the current storyline. Reference Undertaker's "Banned" chokehold a couple of years ago.

Edit-I think this whole Ex-Nexus thing might actually be referenced again by Cena and Punk who both got beat down by Nexus,then Punk took over Nexus but didn't run it like Barrett.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Triple H live sex celebration next week. For all 2 hours.


Assuming that includes Steph: ratings.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vuchato said:


> I wish they brought back Paul London to just stand there smiling the whole segment


We have Evan "Babyface" Bourne for that now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rickey said:


> So the entire roster's scared of two men?
> 
> and lol at Beth talking like something would happen to her.


You see the way Kelly Kelly kicked her ass tonight? If Kelly can do that, imagine what someone with some ability and coordination could do?

Can't wait until Smackdown Friday with Big Show and The Stars of FCW.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> As much as I'm mocking it, I actually really enjoyed that ending and can't wait for next week. I really hope they don't just have everyone show up and try and explain it away somehow... I expect at least Cena Orton and Punk will show up. I hate to say it but I think the most likely scenario is that Vince comes out, was hired back, and immediately hires all the wrestlers back.
> 
> The only thing about this is that I wish the build up was more believable. They should have played up the chaos a LOT more. Instead... we got Miz and R Truth beating someone up and suddenly everyone is terrified. It's just sort of underwhelming, which they did with Punk's firing angle too.


This is how I feel too. This would have been a great segment if the build had made sense. This reaction would have made sense to an nWo/Nexus level invasion. Hell, Cena Punk and ADR didnt even sell the Awesome Truth attack from last night! They were all in peak condition tonight! They all got their asses beat with a steel pipe attack that has the entire roster terrified and they aren't even feeling it 24 hours later? WTH?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"Boss...I am disappoint."

*abandons*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Triple H live sex celebration next week. For all 2 hours.


solo..?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Orton was asked on twitter where he was haha:

RandyOrton Randy Orton
@elmoswrld63663 catering......does this mean I don't have to show up for raw next week?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


LOL is that real?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i think the walking out part as the king said 
actions speaks better than words
they are not quitting they just telling triple h to resign


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

_Well this sucks.
First the NBA's in a lockout now the WWE._

/sarcasm


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> You see the way Kelly Kelly kicked her ass tonight? If Kelly can do that, imagine what someone with some ability and coordination could do?
> 
> Can't wait until Smackdown Friday with Big Show and The Stars of FCW.


Ha! Forgot about Big Show coming back to an almost empty locker room.

NXT-FCW SUPERSHOW! Should be good.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Tombstoned said:


> Assuming that includes Steph: ratings.



No Triple H doesn't want to put her over. It would just be him and his sledgehammer


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

You know what would be perfect?

Mick Foley, Rock, HBK and Austin just staring the entire roster down and calling em pussies


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh god.....the sole purpose of this is to get trips over......somebody shoot the booking team please


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz & Truth actions were the final straw.
They didn't walk out of the company, they just showed that they have no confident in Triple H.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

The fact that HHH still has the biggest focus in 2011, does nothing to help the state of WWE.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

bme said:


> The Hand to make it's long awaited return to the WWE ? awesome


Sadly, it already did...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

bme said:


> Miz & Truth actions were the final straw.
> They didn't walk out of the company, they just showed that they have no confident in Triple H.


Lawler said he was walking out, and the entire roster followed.

I have no clue why you'd think they wouldn't drop out of the company if they feel there is danger that would threaten their careers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I don't know about the others you mentioned but the two that I highlighted...it's the only time they could bang without Beth knowing.


:lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

does this mean the fucking creative team is gone, too?

Maybe they can hire Rusoo back. 

After all. he single handily made the likes of Stone Cold... The Rock... Triple H... The Undertaker... Tito Santana... Hulk Hogan... Tito Santana... Randy Savage... Beefcake... The Road Warriors..it goes on and on


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> No Triple H doesn't want to put her over. It would just be him and his sledgehammer


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

It's like in LA when they did those lame ass walk out for immigration at school.

Kids showed up next day like nothing happened.

Same thing here. Smackdown gonna open with some bull shit Teddy long segment and then Daniel bryan vs Sin cara


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bright side: every time Raw's the drizzling shits, this place comes alive. My heart is very full right now, you guys.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Tonight also proved that crowds today completely suck. They ended up booing the whole roster and cheer HHH. Now HHH will have ammunition to convince himself that he's still the hottest thing in wrestling today.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ADR walks out partly because ricardo rodriguez, his own stooge, attacks refs in a dangerous manner???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> No Triple H doesn't want to put her over. It would just be him and his sledgehammer


:lmao This is too fucking much.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

So this ENTIRE angle dating back to June 27 has been all about Triple H?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Very intrigued to see what happens next, i thought RAW was kinda shitty tonight but the end was worth the wait.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> Tonight also proved that crowds today completely suck. They ended up booing the whole roster and cheer HHH. Now HHH will have ammunition to convince himself that he's still the hottest thing in wrestling today.


They are cheering the way they're supposed to be. In no way did HHH ever did anything heel-like or evil to imply he should be booed.

I'm guessing you gave John Laurinitis a standing ovation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Bright side: every time Raw's the drizzling shits, this place comes alive. My heart is very full right now, you guys.


That's what I'm saying. I appreciate this place more when Raw is hot garbage because everyone on here brings their A game....unlike WWE.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I'm confused
> 
> Randy Orton & John Cena are the 2 biggest stars, but they're nowhere to be found in all of this?
> 
> wtf? lol


If Punk, Cena and Orton voted no...HHH would prolly get booed instead. It is obvious the WWE does not want HHH to be booed at all.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Gwilt said:


> So this ENTIRE angle dating back to June 27 has been all about Triple H?


No its about how the WWE roster can't hold a candle to the GAME!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still in shock Trips took all of Punk's momentum, and now has practically used the entire roster to get him over. And I didn't believe the reports saying he was only feuding with Punk to get himself over because I thought they were ridiculous. but :lmao at now. Getting real hard to be a Triple H fan...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It's not all about triple h. it's about finding out who is really behind the conspiracy that CM PUNK pointed out. At this moment it's about Triple H but sooner or later it's going to shift to a whole different center.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bull shit
Was waiting the whole time for punk to come out and drop pipebombs on Buries them all.
This was it I thought, the pay off to the whole fucking angle since july.
Nope didn't matter at all, Punk is just another guy.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Too busy watching SHIMMER 38 to feel your pain, guys.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> It's not all about triple h. it's about finding out who is really behind the conspiracy that CM PUNK pointed out. At this moment it's about Triple H but sooner or later it's going to shift to a whole different center.



Correct. Next week:












Hogan returns and points out WWE has done so poorly because he wasn't there. Then we have a 2 hour promo where Trips and Hogan continually bury other superstars to make them look better


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I would have died laughing is after everyone left, Punk's music hits, and he just comes out, and does the biggest troll face in history. That would have been the best ending to Raw EVER.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's going to film Smackdown tomorrow?

Maybe Hunter can hire Sim Snuka to work the hard camera


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm guessing Triple H saw this picture and is hellbent on making it a reality.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the fuck out of that segment. Really got into it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Who's going to film Smackdown tomorrow?
> 
> Maybe Hunter can hire Sim Snuka to work the hard camera


maybe the Uso's???


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Too busy watching SHIMMER 38 to feel your pain, guys.


Oh I envy you. Not for the SHIMMER part, but for just not watching. Kudos.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> It's not all about triple h. it's about finding out who is really behind the conspiracy that CM PUNK pointed out. At this moment it's about Triple H but sooner or later it's going to shift to a whole different center.


But in the end it's going to be HHH wrestling to keep his job and it'll still be about him. Look, tonight they made the roster to look like a bunch of obnoxious lawyers, whiny women who are afraid of their own shadows, pussy referees and scared wimpy wrestlers while Trips looks like a real man who's not afraid of confrontations and fights. Yeah Punk and Cena will be involved but Trips is the one who's going to be the focus for this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, everybody bitching about a great ending. How can I possibly explain how shocked I am?


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

Who would have thought that Punk's shoot promo was all leading to Triple H becoming the only thing that matters on the show


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Tonight turned EVERYONE heel so that Triple H could be the SOLE face and focal point of the show.

Disgusting.

HHH proved once and for all why he's such a hateable person.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Wow, everybody bitching about a great ending. How can I possibly explain how shocked I am?


I'm with you man. This forum as a whole could make a list of demands, WWE would follow them and this place would flip out saying it all sucks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Boring RAW tonight. Except the ending, there was nothing to be excited or intrigued about to watch for next week. Very weak show compared to the good ones we had gotten lately.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I wonder why the roster wasn't this worked up when the Nexus was attacking EVERYONE without rhyme or reason? HHH mentioned the Nexus tonight too, the initial Nexus attacks were way more brutal than what's happened in the last few weeks. Considering they attacked Vince, Taker, Cena, other legends and basically anyone they wanted.

No roster meeting for that though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seriously, the only thing that was missing from that was Hornswaggle to crawl from under the ring, look sad, take off his hat and slowly walk away.


*I wish I could rep this post. lol That would have been awesome!*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha at the end there when Trips was standing in the ring raising his arms up staring in the camera, it looked like he was talking to the writers team backstage like "what do you want me to do now?" lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'm with you man. This forum as a whole could make a list of demands, WWE would follow them and this place would flip out saying it all sucks.


But man, what a Raw thread that'd be. We could all red rep the guy who comes up with the shittiest ideas! (Me.)


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

undertakery2j said:


> Who would have thought that Punk's shoot promo was all leading to Triple H becoming the only thing that matters on the show


I think the punk storyline meshed in with the truth/miz/nash? storyline, the punk storyline is pretty much done right? It ended at Summerslam, punk's doubts about HHH ended at NOC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> But man, what a Raw thread that'd be. We could all red rep the guy who comes up with the shittiest ideas! (Me.)


There would be 3000 Kane mask requests and then those same people would soon realize they don't want him in the main event.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MASKED KANE FTW


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm doing the 31 horror films for 31 days and I waited til after this crap to watch my film. Ending made NO sense. That theme song doesn't lie...It's *All About The Game*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I liked the ending.. but WWE just kinda turned everyone heel except Punk, Orton and Cena. lol.. Now is the perfect time for Vince to return.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> I liked the ending.. but WWE just kinda turned everyone heel except Punk, Orton and Cena. lol.. Now is the perfect time for Vince to return.


They didn't turn them heel, they just don't trust Triple H.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys are really doing too much about the ending.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> You guys are really doing too much about the ending.


What's da matter breh? Thought you were stoked for Raw and love the roster soooooooooooooooo much? lolumad breh? :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That really killed any reason to watch the show to me... Punk is doing nothing. The roster grips about conditions they have either started or that have been in the WWE for years and walk out... the belts weren't given any glance tonight. a 4th of the show was a huge tag match with no reason to it... seriously, this was just awful.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vintage jorts said:


> What's da matter breh? Thought you were stoked for Raw and love the roster soooooooooooooooo much? lolumad breh? :lmao


Not mad. I am pretty disappointed that you are still here thinking you are smart when you really aren't and bitch about the product you supposedly like.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> That really killed any reason to watch the show to me... Punk is doing nothing. The roster grips about conditions they have either started or that have been in the WWE for years and walk out... the belts weren't given any glance tonight. a 4th of the show was a huge tag match with no reason to it... seriously, this was just awful.


Looks like we have a new generation of fans who know nothing about the slow burn and how to handle it. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What did everybody think of the 12 man tag? Thought it could've been better but I liked how it got time and made guys like Ziggler look pretty good.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Not mad. I am pretty disappointed that you are still here thinking you are smart when you really aren't and bitch about the product you supposedly like.


Cool, resorting to insults 1 post in. You so intelligent. (Y)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

vintage jorts said:


> Looks like we have a new generation of fans who nothing about the slow burn and how to handle it. :lmao


I've been a fan for over 20 years... stop making stupid assumptions. This angle has been a cluster fuck since MitB and I gave it every chance in the fucking world. But this many convulted clusterfucks is evidence enough they can't keep an angle hot til a good conclusion. They don't know how to write.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> What did everybody think of the 12 man tag? Thought it could've been better but I liked how it got time and made guys like Ziggler look pretty good.


Dragged in the middle but overall was fine. Would have been better if they didn't have to stall for time because they really had nothing planned tonight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brye said:


> What did everybody think of the 12 man tag? Thought it could've been better but I liked how it got time and made guys like Ziggler look pretty good.


It was okay. Not really needed but nothing too bad.



vintage jorts said:


> Cool, resorting to insults 1 post in. You so intelligent. (Y)


You can try all the failing sarcasm and unfunny farces you want. Just make sure when you're humbled this time, get a new gimmick.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Thought the tag match was great.

Punk doing nothing ? since when ?
He just competed in a title match on ppv Sunday and competed in the main event on ppv two weeks ago.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Brye said:


> What did everybody think of the 12 man tag? Thought it could've been better but I liked how it got time and made guys like Ziggler look pretty good.


The match itself was pretty decent, and some midcarders did get to look good. But with all those stars in 1 big match, it seemed like the rest of the night there was nothing going on. A lot of slow moving segments because it seemed like they had nothing else to do until the tag match and the ending vote. They aired a Fast Five trailer for no reason really, a random Jinder/Santino squash, and yeah just really seemed like they had nothing to do because most of the stars were already in 1 big match together.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™;10405209 said:


> It was okay. Not really needed but nothing too bad.
> 
> 
> You can try all the failing sarcasm and unfunny farces you want. Just make sure when you're humbled this time, get a new gimmick.


There's no need to humble, the only farce here is the gimmick you are trying to impose on this forum, lil jimmy. Keep pretending you're Harvard when you're really Chino California Clown Academy. When you wanna grow up and speak like an adult rather than toss insults my way, holla holla holla at me playa.



Kabraxal said:


> I've been a fan for over 20 years... stop making stupid assumptions. This angle has been a cluster fuck since MitB and I gave it every chance in the fucking world. But this many convulted clusterfucks is evidence enough they can't keep an angle hot til a good conclusion. They don't know how to write.


I agree they've fucked this angle up, but you gotta admit they have been slow burning the hell out of this angle. The only thing shit about the last segment tonight was the fans marking for Triple H inexplicably.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL Oh my god. You call yourself an adult and mature yet you steal Teddy Long's catchphrase and still use "lll jimmy" as an insult. Bravo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

vintage jorts said:


> There's no need to humble, the only farce here is the gimmick you are trying to impose on this forum, lil jimmy. Keep pretending you're Harvard when you're really Chino California Clown Academy. When you wanna grow up and speak like an adult rather than toss insults my way, holla holla holla at me playa.
> 
> 
> I agree they've fucked this angle up, but you gotta admit they have been slow burning the hell out of this angle. They only thing shit about the last segment tonight was the fans marking for Triple H inexplicably.


I wasn't intrigued by the walk out at all... it was hypocrisy and for any old fan it was "you are complaining about what?! grow a pair you idiot". And considering this was derived from Punk's minor rebellion and this is the clusterfuck we get while he just sort of dangles out there while Miz and Truth "lawyer up"... seriously, what the fuck... slow build is one thing... being completely stupid and a clusterfuck is another. There have been pointless swerves in this angle that had no business being there and just further show that there is no reason to expect things to really conclude in a reasonable fashion... or be remembered 2 weeks later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike` said:


> The match itself was pretty decent, and some midcarders did get to look good. But with all those stars in 1 big match, it seemed like the rest of the night there was nothing going on. A lot of slow moving segments because it seemed like they had nothing else to do until the tag match and the ending vote. They aired a Fast Five trailer for no reason really, a random Jinder/Santino squash, and yeah just really seemed like they had nothing to do because most of the stars were already in 1 big match together.


I agree with that. They really went all out in the last hour but the first hour felt disappointing because of the star power. Kinda wish we could've got a DiBiase match or something. Just to throw him out there. Or Daniel Bryan or something. He never makes it onto a supershow.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

The tag match was pretty good. Basically all the heels were made to look good which I liked. Cole, JR, and Booker were hyping up ZigSwag which was cool. I thought there were way too many guys in there though. No reason for a six vs six tag match, ever.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Brye said:


> I'm with you man. This forum as a whole could make a list of demands, WWE would follow them and this place would flip out saying it all sucks.


To be fair, that show essentially _*would*_ suck horse dick by anyone's standard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

vintage jorts said:


> I agree they've fucked this angle up, but you gotta admit they have been slow burning the hell out of this angle. The only thing shit about the last segment tonight was the fans marking for Triple H inexplicably.


They didn't have Orton, Cena, Sheamus or Punk out there, the only faces who actually matter, so why wouldn't the fans get behind HHH when he came off as the good guy over a bunch of whiny stars?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> They didn't have Orton, Cena, Sheamus or Punk out there, the only faces who actually matter, so why wouldn't the fans get behind HHH when he came off as the good guy over a bunch of whiny stars?


JR walking out pissed me off more than anything... he has seen far worse and more "dangerous" and yet he is walking out on the man that "rehired" him? That made no fucking sense there either. SImply put... they wanted an "o my god they are walking out on the COO what is gonna happen to Raw?! WILL IT SURVIVE?!" bullshit soap opera. I am not impressed. There was no rhyme or reason to it... just stupidity.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JR probably believed that HHH was right when he meant bringing him in was "right for business" and that HHH "got it". Now he has his doubts and wonders if he made the right choice believing Hunter. Could be easily explained.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> JR walking out pissed me off more than anything... he has seen far worse and more "dangerous" and yet he is walking out on the man that "rehired" him? That made no fucking sense there either. SImply put... they wanted an "o my god they are walking out on the COO what is gonna happen to Raw?! WILL IT SURVIVE?!" bullshit soap opera. I am not impressed. There was no rhyme or reason to it... just stupidity.


That's something that irked me a little too. I was hoping JR would stick by him. I mean, what harm would it do?

Anybody else think it'd be crazy if they actually did a Smackdown with no announcers and maybe Kelly as ref and just do a few long matches with Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Punk, Ryan and Big Show? It'd really create that feeling that things are falling apart. But I'd be kinda pissed if I bought a ticket.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They won't go that far. HHH just won't be on Smackdown I bet.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> LOL Oh my god. You call yourself an adult and mature yet you steal Teddy Long's catchphrase and still use "lll jimmy" as an insult. Bravo.


lol yeah, cuz as if Teddy Long or WWE came up with the word Holla and Playa and then came up with Holla at me Playa. Do you ever leave your parents' home?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

I lol'd when Ryder of all people walked out. Dude was getting the biggest push of his career _from_ Triple H, and he just walks out on him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> JR probably believed that HHH was right when he meant bringing him in was "right for business" and that HHH "got it". Now he has his doubts and wonders if he made the right choice believing Hunter. Could be easily explained.


That's probably the best thing about the segment, because again JR got it and sold the emotion of having to make the decision. The main problem I had is it made the entire roster look bad. If it was just the Otunga and The Litigation with ADR, fine, they're heels who usually cause the problems they're complaining about. But to do it with everyone else besides the main four makes the majority look whiny crybabies that agree with Otunga and the heels. Of course you could say that since the big four faces weren't out there it doesn't matter what the rest do, but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> That's something that irked me a little too. I was hoping JR would stick by him. I mean, what harm would it do?
> 
> Anybody else think it'd be crazy if they actually did a Smackdown with no announcers and maybe Kelly as ref and just do a few long matches with Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Punk, Ryan and Big Show? It'd really create that feeling that things are falling apart. But I'd be kinda pissed if I bought a ticket.


At this point I don't know and I have to say I don't really care... I'll read the spoilers but Raw just sucked any real "I must see what happens next" from everything. Most of it might just be the simple fact you had people bitching and walking out on something that has been in the wrestling business for at least 30 years now if not much much longer. Unsafe workplace my ass.... I can see that rubbing many long time fans the wrong way because it makes almost the entire roster look like weak idiots. ANd worse, any veterans out there that walked just looked stupid... "uh... Henry, you have made a living out of shelving people lately... JR... you watched Stone Cold get hit by a car... Christain, Christian... you've done so much of what you're bitching about this isn't even funny... Wade... o Wade... you were Miz and Truth last year." 

Seriously... most of the roster just came off as a bunch of weak, whiny hypocritical little bitches. How is that supposed to make me want to watch? If this was last year with the Nexus... it might have worked. But the past few months had nothing happen to warrant a walk out.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I wasn't intrigued by the walk out at all... it was hypocrisy and for any old fan it was "you are complaining about what?! grow a pair you idiot". And considering this was derived from Punk's minor rebellion and this is the clusterfuck we get while he just sort of dangles out there while Miz and Truth "lawyer up"... seriously, what the fuck... slow build is one thing... being completely stupid and a clusterfuck is another. There have been pointless swerves in this angle that had no business being there and just further show that there is no reason to expect things to really conclude in a reasonable fashion... or be remembered 2 weeks later.


Angle's not over yet though, could turn out to be a huge swerve in Punk's favour who knows. I agree that WWE has done a lot of useless shit with this angle but it is what it is now. Looks like typical old school WWE booking to me, take something away from 1 guy (Punk) and give it to another guy (Miz, Truth). They are totally doing the angle that was meant for Punk after MITB.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vintage jorts said:


> lol yeah, cuz as if Teddy Long or WWE came up with the word Holla and Playa and then came up with Holla at me Playa. Do you ever leave your parents' home?


Ahh, come on breh don't backtrack. You did but whatever.

But you tell me? Do you ever leave from the fantasy world you apparently reside in?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Why did the superstars walk out anyway? Were they really that scared of Miz and Truth? Just beat the hell out of them when they show up, problem solved imo. The entire time I was watching this, I was saying, jesus, nut the fuck up already.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That RKO to Drew was fucking intense, poor Drew thou.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Ahh, come on breh don't backtrack. You did but whatever.
> 
> But you tell me? Do you ever leave from the fantasy world you apparently reside in?


That's right, answer a question with another question. Amazing way to dodge reality.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's probably the best thing about the segment, because again JR got it and sold the emotion of having to make the decision. The main problem I had is it made the entire roster look bad. If it was just the Otunga and The Litigation with ADR, fine, they're heels who usually cause the problems they're complaining about. But to do it with everyone else besides the main four makes the majority look whiny crybabies that agree with Otunga and the heels. Of course you could say that since the big four faces weren't out there it doesn't matter what the rest do, but that's a whole other issue.


That is harder to explain but you could say that although they hate the heels, they do bring up a point. If this guy is getting beat down and this guy is getting attacked, then it could be anybody else next? Anybody, as of now, is a target to Awesome Truth and will be attacked if AT see fit to do so. Again, some of the faces could have stuck around but, in their perspective, you can't blame them for not only walking out but doubting HHH's leadership.



> That's right, answer a question with another question. Amazing way to dodge reality.


You make no sense, bro. Seriously, I'm actually trying to help you not look even more dumber than usual. Keep up, breh.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't think Raw was all that bad, just a little underwhelming. The 12 man tag match wasn't horrible, and nobody really came out of it looking weak. I will concede the fact the this continues to muddy the waters around exactly whatever the hell Punk is supposed to be doing. Didn't he hate most of his very team just weeks ago?

The whole HHH thing left it wide open for , barring some sort of Russo like swerve, Johnny Ace to continue his hostile takeover as COO. I also still believe this could be used to make a HHH heel turn as COO. This could (kayfabe of course) send him over the edge, and cause him to start trying to force his command, and making him a very Mcmahon like authority figure. 

I just don't understand what you people want. You say this whole thing was rushed, but you want Punk as the #1 guy NOW! We have a re-building of the tag division, Beth as champion, actual storylines for people not involved in the main event, and what looks to be multiple factions ( the ever-growing vickie faction, the people that are going to side with HHH, the people that are going to side with Ace)coming together. We have a dominant kick-your-ass heel in Henry, rather the chicken-shit heels everybody has been lamenting about for years now. Barring the buckets of blood, and chairshots to the head, we have an almost exact duplicate of attitude era booking.

It just seems like everybody now wants the booking we've had the past few years, except with Punk in Cenas spot.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Irish Curse said:


> Why did the superstars walk out anyway? Were they really that scared of Miz and Truth? Just beat the hell out of them when they show up, problem solved imo. The entire time I was watching this, I was saying, jesus, nut the fuck up already.


Because they all have a problem with Trips being the COO. Because he is COO someone is out to get him and that has had a negative affect on some of the roster and the rest of the roster is concerned it could happen to them. That is the line they are feeding us.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Because they all have a problem with Trips being the COO. Because he is COO someone is out to get him and that has had a negative affect on some of the roster and the rest of the roster is concerned it could happen to them. That is the line they are feeding us.


Yeah but Wade was saying how they were afraid to get attacked and shit. Truth and Miz were the only ones attacking people.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe this angle only works if you can forget that both the WCW and the WWE had their boss run an evil stable that run roughshod over the company at some point and a walk out like this never happened. It just makes everyone that walked out look extremely weak when you look back at what has gone before. Really... there was nothing to walk out on. 

Maybe if it had just been heels or a select number... but the fact you had all but the top faces walk really just makes the angle fall flat. They all can't want HHH gone and they all wouldn't buy into the lie. It's just... ugh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> That is harder to explain but you could say that although they hate the heels, they do bring up a point. If this guy is getting beat down and this guy is getting attacked, then it could be anybody else next? Anybody, as of now, is a target to Awesome Truth and will be attacked if AT see fit to do so. Again, some of the faces could have stuck around but, in their perspective, you can't blame them for not only walking out but doubting HHH's leadership.


Fair point, I could see Air Boom leaving since they were attacked but some of the faces still could have stayed to not come off badly. And if it was just Air Boom and Otunga and co. that left that would still send a message since that would have been every champ leaving except for Beth (you could have her join after tonight since she was "viciously" attacked by K2) and Mark (could go either way on him, he's one of the reasons for all the chaos so he might not care). I probably did overreact a bit because this came at the end of an nothing show where for no discernible reason Santino won in a squash match over Jinder Mahal.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL agreed. RAW was pretty uneventful outside of this ending. Again, the WWE has built this up pretty nice. I'm a Punk fan but just because he isn't the focus doesn't mean the angle is dead or his momentum is dead. It just means the angle is expanding more to other talent and the bigger the picture is expanded, the bigger the reveal will be in terms of who is pulling the strings.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this part of the setup for when The Rock returns and tells everyone to man up and take back their WWE from the people supposedly making it unsafe? Because then it would be all worth it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Doesn't make sense for an actor to just tell them to do so.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyhow HHH and Rock are in the same ring, I WILL MARK MY ASS OFF.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

DethDropLockSplash said:


> Is this part of the setup for when The Rock returns and tells everyone to man up and take back their WWE from the people supposedly making it unsafe? Because then it would be all worth it.


No, but I can pretty much guarantee static between Triple H and Rock if Triple H is still in his COO role come Rock return.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Once again two things were proven tonight..Cripple H makes everything around him suck and Vickie Guerrero rules.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What an interesting ending to RAW. I have no idea where this is leading to. There are many possibilities they can go with this (Laurinitis taking over, Stephanie pulling strings, or even Vinnie Mac coming back). I liked that no one looked weak in the 12 man tag team match. Typical for it to end with everyone doing their finisher. So David Otunga's finisher is the neck breaker? Lol....Also, Kelly Kelly's beatdown on Beth Phoenix looked so weak. It was at least refreshing to see her snap though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

the bellas looked like dominatrixes


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

How can anyone defend HHH now? He's become a parody of himself.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh man, the camera men sitting down the cameras is one of the stupidest, least self-aware things I have ever seen on a wrestling program. 

The most disheartening thing about that last segment is that I don't get any sense that the creative team realizes the overarching angle has shit the bed. They seem confident in marching toward whatever end they are marching, which is fine I suppose if you can find yourself intrigued or interested in any of this, let alone suspend your disbelief.

As someone who came back courtesy of The Summer of Punk 2.0, I can say that this is the moment when disappointment concedes to indifference, and that is the moment you can't get back. I'm not upset about RAW or that I dropped money for the PPV, I just don't care. Nothing is at stake in this storyline now. An angle that was popular for trading in actual problems is now trading in imagined ones. The audience is being manipulated into caring about something they don't when there is already a swollen well of material they legitimately cared about to worth with. 

There was such an accumulation of plotholes and lapses in logic in that final segment, it boggles the mind. 

I like this board and everything, but I'm done with this now.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince is back, too bad is Russo, not macmhahon.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

this storyline is getting real stupid...they should fire all the soap opera writers, they're fucking everything up!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh HHHogger seems to know how to have a great time. 

When will enough be enough Paul? Is there any limits to your massive Ego everyone backstage seems stroking?  ?


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> WWE has the worst logic ever:
> 
> The Nexus was a group of 7 outsiders who beat the shit out of half the roster, put Vince McMahon in a coma, destroyed the arena, and made John Cena there bitch. Yet, nobody was scared shitless.
> 
> ...


Indeed.
I understand I'm supposed to suspend my belief and they're trying to build up the drama here, but the Miz and Truth ambushing a few guys leads to widespread panic and a walk-out?

I hope the WWE has something explaining this even more on SD...if there is a SmackDown of course 

P.S. - At this point, if this massive "conspiracy/people aren't confident in HHH" storyline doesn't somehow culminate with Punk being the center of the angle because he was the first to crap on HHH being in charge, then the WWE has officially f'd up the entire "Summer of Punk" angle to the point of no return. The the only thing that could renew all of the buzz they've probably lost is to have it that Punk was right about Hunter being a self-centered doofus the entire time the IWC was bitching about him "trolling" him, because right now, it actually does look like he just came back to soak up all the spotlight to the likely detriment of the product. Not trying to pile on HHH, but when the entire roster is a heel and you're the "abandoned martyr" cooperate officer left standing in the ring, being cheering by the masses, priorities need to be addressed.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why anyone would want to participate in this thread during Raw is beyond me... Surely the endless barrage of mindless negativity, no matter what the WWE does, would suck any enjoyment out of watching the show. 

Anyway, personally I am very intrigued with the current storyline and interested to see where it goes... My only disappointment that Punk's role seems to have been temporarily scaled back, but I'm hopeful he will be interjected back into the storyline at some point...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This was a very fun RAW, to be honest. Just to see some new mechanic (the vote of confidence promo) work perfectly, it was brilliant IMO. The show had an entirely new structure, and it worked marvelously. The heel group is being amazing, Hunter seems like he's left alone, etc. I loved this show like I haven't loved one in a long time!


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Raw was great tonight, Supershows FTW!

Great ending too.


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the hook endings of raw and the way the storytelling has been going lately sure there has been some mess(Punk back too soon)but overall a fun time to be a WWE fan. Don't analyze it too much and enjoy the ride...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> The crowd has just booed the entire WWE roster, camermen and announcers and are cheering for HHH. He finally did it. He buried the entire roster all at once. This is truly HHH's finest hour.


it was a long time coming my man

im proud of him.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> This was a very fun RAW, to be honest. Just to see some new mechanic (the vote of confidence promo) work perfectly, it was brilliant IMO. The show had an entirely new structure, and it worked marvelously. The heel group is being amazing, Hunter seems like he's left alone, etc. I loved this show like I haven't loved one in a long time!


Oh noz Hunter is left alone. That poor Hunter. With absolutely no writers and brainwashed "wwe universe" puppets to feed his massive ego.....

What should we do? The world will simply not be the same without him.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I just finished watching RAW. 

In the youtube video of Awesome Truth, the first and only comment visible was "Kayfabe lives". I laughed.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Love the current storyline, I agree however we need more random beatdowns and actual Anarchy back stage.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

F'n piece of crap, where was Ryder on the Show?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> Oh noz Hunter is left alone. That poor Hunter. With absolutely no writers and brainwashed "wwe universe" puppets to feed his massive ego.....
> 
> What should we do? The world will simply not be the same.


Come again?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Come again?


It would be to boring to continue. I think I had my fun for this day. So good day to you sir.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This whole story is about HHH. He _has_ to get the spotlight doesn't he.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

It's so tiring having to suffer through Mark Henry's and Orton's matches, why the fuck can't they just stay on SD...


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I felt so empty after everyone walked out!!!

I enjoyed Raw. More thoughts later.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The ending was fucking great. This truly is the "reality" era, even the cameramen walked out on HHH. lol

BTW, where the hell was Cena and Punk?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at all the butthurt over Punk

:lmao at all the butthurt because HHH got cheered

:lmao at all the butthurt in general

That ending segment was great and sure as hell is leading somewhere else. And you wonder why WWE never listens to internet fans. It's because no matter what they do, all of you are going to find an issue with it. Punk gets a push, he isn't getting pushed hard enough. There are no top heels, Miz and Truth get a push, we don't like Miz and Truth. The midcard doesn't mean anything anymore, Cody and Ziggler are getting big airtime and actual stroylines, Cody and Ziggler are getting buried by having a promo with HHH. WWE commentary sucks, get Lawler off, Lawler leaves, complain because Cole is still there. Around the circle goes. It's actually quite funny. Switch HHH with Punk and you would all be marking out because Punk got cheered. Switch HHH with Cena and the reaction would probably be the same. Switch HHH with Taker and you would all be marking out at how respected Taker is. Switch HHH with Orton and the same reaction. It's the classic case of whine whine whine, I don't like him therefore he's an asshole. What a pack of butthurt marks tbh.

I'll just leave this here...










Continue.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Starbuck, don't pretend you are none other than a blind HHH mark. Stop trolling.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Habanos said:


> Starbuck, you're just a blind mark too.


No, Starbuck is actually one of the rare breeds on here who actually has a clue how wrestling works and can appreciate what he sees most of the time.

He should be applauded.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> No, Starbuck is actually one of the rare breeds on here who actually has a clue how wrestling works and can appreciate what he sees most of the time.
> 
> He should be applauded.


*see your sig*

Yeah, sure...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

On WWE.com, Ryder decided to come back down and vote "confidence" in HHH. He decided to film some material with HHH for his Youtube show. He ate a Pedigree for his troubles.

http://vids.wwe.com/13503/wwecom-exclusive-triple-h-counte


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Really intrigued to see how what happens on Smackdown and on RAW next week.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

will94 said:


> On WWE.com, Ryder decided to come back down and vote "confidence" in HHH. He ate a Pedigree for his troubles.


:lmao

That is hilarious.

Anyway, as I said before I like the angle, I just wish they had actually played up the chaos beforehand. Miz and R Truth attacking someone is enough to spread fear backstage? I'm not buying it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> That ending segment was great and sure as hell is leading somewhere else. And you wonder why WWE never listens to internet fans.


They better listen to someone because the ratings and buyrates are fucking laughable.


----------



## rdchili96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do you idiots keep calling Truth an Miz Awesome Truth? It was NEVER a name of the team, and it's dumb name anyway. The truth is that the Miz is awful. As for the ending, it was completely stupid. When a crowd boos all the roster, then they become heels. EVERYONE was booing the roster, not just one group of fans, and not just the heels. If that was their goal, then WWE accomplished it. The roster was made to look like sniveling babies. There is no crying in wrestling!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So it's safe to say this is going to finish with a team HHH vs. team Vinnie mac at survivor series right?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I was expecting there to be a split decision about votes of confidence leading to uproar, and Teddy Long coming down to sort this shit out with a straight up tag match playas. Not to be


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Anyway, as I said before I like the angle, I just wish they had actually played up the chaos beforehand. Miz and R Truth attacking someone is enough to spread fear backstage? I'm not buying it.


Especially considering the guy in your sig has injured no less than 4 superstars (Big Show, Kane, Khali, Lawler). Why the hell was Henry walking out when he's one of the reasons for the unsafe work environment?

Oh, and JR walking out was just icing on the cake. Wasn't he nearly burned to death by Kane a few years ago? Yet 2 dudes start beating a few people up and that drives him to be fearful and walk out? So dumb.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

the last segment was very weird actually. It made most of the roster look like they were walking out on the fans and thats why the fans were booing them. i don't know if this was a good idea but i guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Wrestling parts: 2 squashes, 1 birthday squash, 30 sec divas match and a 12 man tag team match boring ( sorry i don't want to see 20 minutes of airboom getting stomped as a main event)

Story part: I don't know, i'm kind of happy they are building miz and truth quite strong in this story ( it will be good for future main events) but I was expected something with Punk and Cena at the end. I'm waiting for the writers to integrate Hbk in the storyline. And not in a kevin nash style.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RAW of the year. My christ. Breakitdown:

-Are we sure it was John Morrison's birthday and not Santino's? John got jobbed out, surprise surprise. But I marked for Santino, and he was actually funny! They gave him a squash as well!

-Still marking hard for the midcard champions. Oh and Vickie is so good it's ridiculous. She didn't even scream excuse me and they booed her soo hard.

-12 man tag was extremely enjoyable. 

-I've been waiting for the roster wide discontent to show itself! So glad this finally happened. I had been saying it should have been done around the time CM Punk left, but better late than never

-First comment on Miz and Truth YT video: kayfabe lives! Big lulz

-The walk out segment was done extremely well. Only thing I didn't like was "Hunter... we're girls" Yeah, so? That fact alone doesn't make us weak and vulnerable, surprised to hear that from Beth of all people.

Just... jfc. It's not even funny, this episode had me applauding at my TV (more than once)


Joeyontherun22 said:


> the last segment was very weird actually. *It made most of the roster look like they were walking out on the fans* and thats why the fans were booing them. i don't know if this was a good idea but i guess we'll have to wait and see.


Yes, that's exactly what they were doing and why they got booed. 

Oh and also, Stephanie and the Undertaker need to come back soon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at all the butthurt over Punk
> 
> :lmao at all the butthurt because HHH got cheered
> 
> ...


:lmao

This post is just hilariously, and hopefully intentionally terrible.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

when barrett was talking, I was just thinking to myself.. 'Barrett, stfu before you get buried.'


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> when barrett was talking, I was just thinking to myself.. 'Barrett, stfu before you get buried.'


this. i knew they chose him cause what he said was just stupid
of all people he said that REALLY!?

pretty obvious that the people who talked were people who could get easily countered


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I seriously can't wait to see the SD spoilers tonight if they're gonna go hardcore with this.

Punk/Cena for 60 mins with Kelly as ref and Ryder/Stanford on commentary. Then Sheamus/Orton for 15 and Ryan/Big Show or something. :side:


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> I seriously can't wait to see the SD spoilers tonight if they're gonna go hardcore with this.
> 
> Punk/Cena for 60 mins with Kelly as ref and Ryder/Stanford on commentary. Then Sheamus/Orton for 15 and Ryan/Big Show or something. :side:


tag team match playa


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

Brye said:


> I seriously can't wait to see the SD spoilers tonight if they're gonna go hardcore with this.
> 
> Punk/Cena for 60 mins with Kelly as ref and Ryder/Stanford on commentary. Then Sheamus/Orton for 15 and Ryan/Big Show or something. :side:


Or even better, Smackdown is not televised this week or HHH is forced to be the cameraman since they all walked out too


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know if anyone felt like this, but I didn't even realize Del Rio was in the tag match until he came in. Was he hiding or something?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GMUSE said:


> Or even better, Smackdown is not televised this week or HHH is forced to be the cameraman since they all walked out too


I feel like it would look like such a huge impact if they went through with something like this. I think it'd just be so out of the ordinary.



#1Peep4ever said:


> tag team match playa


Teddy's gone too. :side: But I'm sure if he sees four guys in the ring he'll certainly come back.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Del Rio was the least animated heel on that team. The other heels seemed really into it. The fact team was pretty terrible, actually. Sheamus was the only guy really showing any drive.
Obviously, I'm talking about the parts of the match where they weren't the active wrestler. 

The effect of everyone walking out on Triple H was good, but the statements made during the segment made very little sense. All of the arguments were kind of stupid, including Triple H's.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> I feel like it would look like such a huge impact if they went through with something like this. I think it'd just be so out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy's gone too. :side: *But I'm sure if he sees four guys in the ring he'll certainly come back.*


sheamus cena ryan punk punk and trips will be in the ring 
he will not be able to withstand 8*D


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> sheamus cena ryan punk punk and trips will be in the ring
> he will not be able to withstand 8*D


Well everyone who was a champion walked out, so they're gonna need a tournament to decide the new WWE, WHC, IC, US, Divas, and Tag Team champions. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was actually thinking that group of Kofi/Bourne/Riley/Morrison/Ryder/Watson to stay but Watson being in the cluster sort of gave it away. I like how that group left last though.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> I was actually thinking that group of Kofi/Bourne/Riley/Morrison/Ryder/Watson to stay but Watson being in the cluster sort of gave it away. I like how that group left last though.


i actually thought that bourne and kofi will stay 
same for jr (stupid crowd actually booed him:no


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Raw's ending was awesome! Enjoyed it alot, can't wait to read the Smackdown spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i actually thought that bourne and kofi will stay
> same for jr (stupid crowd actually booed him:no


And after his bullshit tweets I am inclined to agree. He had no real reason to walk and him being a bitch on twitter only makes him seem stupid.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Siding with one's coworkers in this sort of situation is common. Alienating EVERYONE ELSE in a futile gesture reeks of career suicide (kayfabe, of course, in this situation).


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The main event of Smackdown this week should be Tyler Black against Claudio since everyone on the main roster quit call up FCW guys. Then when they put on a great match no one would want half of the roster back anyway. They really have some damage control to do at the Smackdown taping though to prevent this from looking even dumber then it already does.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Good RAW. It's not the best, but certainly far from the worst RAW ever. 

Orton/Henry brawl: I'm going to assume that the feud between these two is over. Otherwise, Orton would look hypocritical by getting multiple title shots like Christian. Logically, Orton *couldn't*beat Henry and it makes sense for Henry to move onto new feuds (probably Show). Though, I wished they didn't have Orton going over Henry in this brawl. It kinda made Henry look weak..IMO.

Henry/Morrison. Pretty decent match considering the time given. It was kind of nice that Morrison was given a chance to put some offense in and even hit the Starship pain. The mark in me was kind of hoping they'd go the shock-treatment route and give Morrison the win, but logically Henry had to get the win.

Kelly Kelly going apeshit and screaming on top off her lungs..WTF?

The last segment was fine for what it's worth. It certainly made me interested in next week's RAW.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, my eyes got watery at that last moment when JR was the last one and Trips was leaning on the ropes looking at him. I can't believe he left.

I can not wait for next weeks show!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Loved the way they did the ending. See, I wish it actually carried over to SmackDown, but I doubt it for multiple reasons.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

MoneyStax said:


> Well everyone who was a champion walked out, so they're gonna need a tournament to decide the new WWE, WHC, IC, US, Divas, and Tag Team champions. :lmao


I was thinking this today. Alberto after fighting so hard is throwing away his championship by walking out surely? :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> This post is just hilariously, and hopefully intentionally terrible.


Can't handle the knowledge bombs, huh? Lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im expecting a return for Smackdown, not only Show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Can't handle the knowledge bombs, huh? Lol.


Can't handle what isn't there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Can't handle what isn't there.


That post was all truth my friend. All truth.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> That post was all truth my friend. All truth.


You're R-Truth?

Edit: My mistake, the post is R-Truth.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> You're R-Truth?
> 
> Edit: My mistake, the post is R-Truth.


Nope, the post is THE truth. It's OK though, you just might fall into the category of being too butthurt to know what's going on. Don't worry, I'm sure the feeling will pass and you will eventually come to your senses.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Nope, the post is THE truth. It's OK though, you just might fall into the category of being too butthurt to know what's going on. Don't worry, I'm sure the feeling will pass and you will eventually come to your senses.


lol, k, I'll stop (although I never started) being butthurt and you stop being blind. That sound good?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> lol, k, I'll stop (although I never started) being butthurt and you stop being blind. That sound good?


I'm not being blind. Are you telling me that when Punk got pushed people didn't complain he wasn't getting pushed hard enough? Are you telling me that people don't complain about Lawler being on commentary, then when he leaves they complain about the commentary anyway? Are you telling me that people don't complain about the midcard getting no screen time or storylines but when that actually happens and they get to interact with the damn boss of the company, they are suddenly buried? Are you telling me that people don't complain about the lack of heels and then when Miz and Truth get their asses booed out of the building they complain anyways? Are you telling me that were it Punk or somebody else the IWC adores in the ring last night and not HHH that all this whining would be happening over absolutely nothing? I'm not being blind at all because everything I'm saying is 100% true. It's not about being a HHH mark, it's nothing to do with him at all actually. I'm talking about the absolute ridiculousness of the reactions of people on this forum who are acting so butthurt _my_ ass is sore. How that constitutes being blind or terrible according to you, I don't know.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

rdchili96 said:


> Why do you idiots keep calling Truth an Miz Awesome Truth? It was NEVER a name of the team, and it's dumb name anyway. The truth is that the Miz is awful.


The Truth is that you are the idiot for calling US idiots. What the fuck is wrong with you, man? fpalm


Do some research. They are known as the Awesome Truth *UNOFFICIALLY* since the ring-announcer doesn't get to introduce them since they always did that "remixxxx" as their entrance.

And btw, did you listen to that Rap? 

"We're the Miz and R-Truth....*The Awesome Truth*...this is how we feel about all of you....you Suck...you suck....you suck..you suck!" 


Like I said, it's their Tag-Team name Unofficially....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not being blind. Are you telling me that when Punk got pushed people didn't complain he wasn't getting pushed hard enough? Are you telling me that people don't complain about Lawler being on commentary, then when he leaves they complain about the commentary anyway? Are you telling me that people don't complain about the midcard getting no screen time or storylines but when that actually happens and they get to interact with the damn boss of the company, they are suddenly buried? Are you telling me that people don't complain about the lack of heels and then when Miz and Truth get their asses booed out of the building they complain anyways? Are you telling me that were it Punk or somebody else the IWC adores in the ring last night and not HHH that all this whining would be happening over absolutely nothing? I'm not being blind at all because everything I'm saying is 100% true. It's not about being a HHH mark, it's nothing to do with him at all actually. I'm talking about the absolute ridiculousness of the reactions of people on this forum who are acting so butthurt _my_ ass is sore. How that constitutes being blind or terrible according to you, I don't know.


It's not wrong to hate things if it's justified, and on a lot of those points you brought up it is. Call it butthurt, but calling people butthurt because they aren't enjoying some or don't like something is terrible in all honesty.

1) Never saw anyone say Punk didn't get pushed hard enough, it was lost in a sea of people happy and praising the fact Punk was finally getting a push. Only people that did complain were Rocky marks who some of seemed to get over defensive for a guy who doesn't need to be over defended. Now after he returned, yeah, more people started complaining, but not because the push wasn't hard enough, only cause he returned early. Then when he started becoming more "whiny" in people's eyes, including yourself I believe (although don't hold me to that, I'm not 100% sure you ever said that), that wasn't people angry because he wasn't getting pushed enough, they were angry for other things. It didn't help that HHH usually was right, and was making Punk look whiny on the mic. HHH may have been spouting the truth, maybe, but should he really have dug it that deep into Punk to make it where he can't counter without completely breaking kayfabe, which he was on the borderline of doing already? HHH, or the writing team should've made HHH ease up a bit and make it easier for Punk to look good while remaining in character. Yeah, he made Punk look good in the ring, but elsewhere Punk hasn't looked the same since his feud with HHH started. Hopefully it's not over though, but I'm just not sure where they are going with this angle anymore.

2) The whole Lawler thing is a case of commentary as a whole being bad, and people have always said this for years now. It wasn't really people changing opinions, it was terrible with or without Lawler. JR being brought back helped a bit, but it's fair to say even he's not the same old JR.

3) People DO complain about the midcarders getting no screen time, but now people are happy they finally are, only when they do interact with HHH, they just seem inferior in everyway, partly because of how HHH talks down to them. Yes, they are mid-carders, and HHH is a legend, but it doesn't help the mid-carders out, especially when it's a legend people don't believe the mid-carders could beat. It's not like HHH is Jerry Lawler.

4) People complaining about Miz and Truth? Only complaints I've seen is from me, and really it's just they've stolen Punk's thunder that he had a couple of months ago with this whole angle against HHH, but besides that I don't see people complain. Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough because I really don't care. I do think Awesome Truth is doing a great job.

5) I'll admit, you're right on that, but it's a case of where people have just gotten tired of HHH (to your point about Punk being in HHH's spot and how it'd be different). People want him back after he's gone a few months, but then a few months after he's back they remember why they want him gone. Or maybe it's just the haters don't surface unless HHH is involved, which leaves only the people who think positively/level headedly of HHH. Don't think though that people are changing their minds on him after he's returned (at least not most), it's just more of a case of people who had no reason to hate him since he wasn't there, hating him when he comes back. 

There's always going to be hate because not everyone is the same person. We're all different. We like things other people hate, and hate things others like. It's why you'll always see hate for EVERYTHING. Now why people who hate to the level they do at times just can't keep it to themselves and let people enjoy the product who do enjoy it, I don't know. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> It's not wrong to hate things if it's justified, and on a lot of those points you brought up it is. Call it butthurt, but calling people butthurt because they aren't enjoying some or don't like something is terrible in all honesty.
> 
> There's always going to be hate because not everyone is the same person. We're all different. We like things other people hate, and hate things others like. It's why you'll always see hate for EVERYTHING. Now why people who hate to the level they do at times just can't keep it to themselves and let people enjoy the product who do enjoy it, I don't know. It's just the way it is.


I'm not reading all that because it's a waste of time. My original point was that it's no wonder the WWE never listens to internet fans because no matter what they do, the majority of them are going to find a problem with it no matter how justified or unjustified they may be. Everything I said happened. They were all legit problems yet when a solution arrived, people still bitched. That isn't being butthurt, it's being stupid. The butthurt remarks were directed at the army of people getting mad because the fans were cheering for HHH in the final segment and to the apparent Punk fans getting up in arms because Miz/Truth/HHH have taken centre stage instead of him and therefore now the storyline sucks. The we're all different and we all have different opinions stuff doesn't fly when people's opinions are irrational and they are hating just for the sake of hating. I see hate for most things on this forum because only about 5% of the people here know how to discuss things without being biased and getting their panties in a bunch over nothing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck v. EBboy has saved this thread for being pure shit. Well played, guys.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The talk of Punk being pushed aside is hilarious.

For the last two weeks he's been apart of build to the HIAC and this week was in a tag match. 

I never knew going one week just having a match meant you were no long apart of a storyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, Punk isn't doing anything at all even though he's been main eventing in a big match or title match since MITB and is still a part of the biggest angle in the company. I swear, people don't think sometimes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not reading all that because it's a waste of time. My original point was that it's no wonder the WWE never listens to internet fans because no matter what they do, the majority of them are going to find a problem with it no matter how justified or unjustified they may be. Everything I said happened. They were all legit problems yet when a solution arrived, people still bitched. That isn't being butthurt, it's being stupid. The butthurt remarks were directed at the army of people getting mad because the fans were cheering for HHH in the final segment and to the apparent Punk fans getting up in arms because Miz/Truth/HHH have taken centre stage instead of him and therefore now the storyline sucks. The we're all different and we all have different opinions stuff doesn't fly when people's opinions are irrational and they are hating just for the sake of hating. I see hate for most things on this forum because only about 5% of the people here know how to discuss things without being biased and getting their panties in a bunch over nothing.


Your original point is fine, but what you used to back it up, those specific examples, are not as concrete irrational hate as you'd like to believe. But it's pointless to continue this and we'll just have to *as usual* agree to disagree.



> The talk of Punk being pushed aside is hilarious.
> 
> For the last two weeks he's been apart of build to the HIAC and this week was in a tag match.
> 
> I never knew going one week just having a match meant you were no long apart of a storyline.


He has been pushed out of the main angle. Hopefully he gets pushed back in eventually, but as I said, with this whole angle, I'm just not sure. What happens in the future though doesn't matter right now. Don't get me wrong though, I am happy he's not doing nothing and is competing for the WWE Title.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

EBboy™ said:


> Your original point is fine, but what you used to back it up, those specific examples, are not as concrete irrational hate as you'd like to believe. But it's pointless to continue this and we'll just have to *as usual* agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> He has been pushed out of the main angle. Hopefully he gets pushed back in eventually, but as I said, with this whole angle, I'm just not sure. What happens in the future though doesn't matter right now. Don't get me wrong though, I am happy he's not doing nothing and is competing for the WWE Title.


The night after NOC he talked to HHH and said that he realized he wasn't apart of the conspiracy and that someone else was pitting them against each other.

The next week (last week) CM Punk faced ADR and was assaulted by em post match.

They needed to build up the HIAC ppv which he was main eventing, so why have him involved with Triple H that week.

This week was build up as the fallout to Miz/Truth and the confidence vote of the employees.

You can't take one show and proclaim he's been pushed out of the storyline.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

well punk is wrestling but he isn't talking as much anymore - i think that's what people mean when they say he is out of the main storylines

we are stuck hearing awful promos by Mark Henry and Cody Rhodes (at least not Orton isn't as much anymore) 

What I think is people want the WWE to go in a certain way, and if it doesn't go THEIR WAY they get mad and say it sucks. There are things I like about the WWE and things I don't like about the WWE. If I hate it so much, I won't watch it. I said to myself (and maybe one of my lasts posts) that if nothing catches my attention tonight on Raw then I will stop watching. Up until the last segment I decided I was going to stop watching, but I am going to see where this goes, WWE might get interesting to me again. 

Nobody can say whether or not the WWE does or does not listen to the IWC. I read on a news site that the WWE was upset that there were many negative twitter responses to the Hell in a Cell PPV.
I doubt WWE reads these forums, maybe they may do some research but they seem to use twitter a lot.

Everyone has their own opinion on what is wrong in the WWE, for me it's the fact that it is PG - I watched it for more violent and edgy elements before (I don't watch PG movies either, usually 14a(in Canada) for comedies or 18a(in Canada)for horror movies. There are some that agree with me and some that don't and that's fine, everyone watches something or gets into something for a different reason.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I like that he isn't talking so much anymore. He's doing what I been saying he should do for a while and show us that he can be kick ass if he wants to in the ring. The promos were epic but there had to be a time where the talking couldn't carry it anymore and the wrestling had to be implied. 

And Henry is a beast. Join the movement.


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark Henry has found himself I hope he holds the strap till mania. Fights Bryant.Squashes Bryant in 2 mins.Love waiting for HHH to crack. His power of the promo when he gets serious is a joy to behold. Somehow Punk has been lost in this, though to be fair IMO he was starting to grate..I think an injection of Jericho(Who went off looking for the G.M?)is much needed for Punk-As long as their giving free reign a-la Jericho Vs Micheals.Raw is HOT right now...Only Cole annoys me.1 more How about Ultimate(CRAZY)Warrior comming back to manage/guide Mizz and Truth in their search for equality. THAT would send me into heaven!!


----------



## blowindro (Jul 19, 2011)

This was one the worst Raw's I've seen in a while...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> So it's safe to say this is going to finish with a team HHH vs. team Vinnie mac at survivor series right?


I might say it would be Team HHH vs Team Laringitis.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

From what ive read its going to be Team Miz/Truth vs Team Cena.
Cena's team includes supposedly, Himself,Cm Punk,Triple H,The Rock and Alberto Del Rio.
Miz/Truths Team includes themselves, Christian, Kevin Nash, David Otunga.

If this is the teams that will be facing off at SS then I am going to enjoy the hype up to this years SS.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheCataclysm said:


> From what ive read its going to be Team Miz/Truth vs Team Cena.
> Cena's team includes supposedly, Himself,Cm Punk,Triple H,The Rock and Alberto Del Rio.
> Miz/Truths Team includes themselves, Christian, Kevin Nash, David Otunga.
> 
> If this is the teams that will be facing off at SS then I am going to enjoy the hype up to this years SS.


del rio with the faces?! well ok he got screwed by them we will see but if these are really the teams then the heel team has no chance (and not only kayfabe wise) there isnt enough star power


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

#1Peep4ever said:


> del rio with the faces?! well ok he got screwed by them we will see but if these are really the teams then the heel team has no chance (and not only kayfabe wise) there isnt enough star power


hmm, Del Rio seems to be the head of the dissenters on Raw and then the upcoming smackdown, so this makes litlle sense to me


----------



## Fella = Ratings (Oct 7, 2011)

It was good raw. as a HHH fan i enjoyed it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> hmm, Del Rio seems to be the head of the dissenters on Raw and then the upcoming smackdown, so this makes litlle sense to me


He was also assaulted by Miz and Truth.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see the upcoming Raw is in Oklahoma. Whenever Raw is in Oklahoma, JR seems to get humiliated. I wonder what's going to happen this week if JR is there.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I see the upcoming Raw is in Oklahoma. Whenever Raw is in Oklahoma, JR seems to get humiliated. I wonder what's going to happen this week if JR is there.



Pedigree through the announce table


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> He was also assaulted by Miz and Truth.


True, he came out with the championship though. Maybe he does go with the faces then, nothing comes as a massive suprise with how people flip opinions. Shameus would make more sense to be fair


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sin Cara was looking at Beth's boobs :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Two people I know who haven't watched wrestling since the Attitude Era watched Raw this past week and they both loved it. They've watched it since the Attitude Era but only little bits and said it's horrible, but they really enjoyed Raw this week.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Two people I know who haven't watched wrestling since the Attitude Era watched Raw this past week and they both loved it. They've watched it since the Attitude Era but only little bits and said it's horrible, but they really enjoyed Raw this week.


Make them watch this week's Smackdown, then see if they like this dumbass walkout storyline.


----------



## RockOwnsCena (Jun 26, 2011)

It﻿ would've been great if the crowd walked out too.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena is the best.. I like this past Raw.


----------

